# Swagbucks for Amazon gift cards or extra money



## Pam6

I posted this down in E&P but thought it was worth posting here. I earn an average of $10 a month in Amazon gift cards and it only takes a few minutes a day on the computer.

Sign up here:
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/BillandPam

How I earn my daily Swagbucks:
I get all of my points from doing random searches 4 times a day....morning, afternoon, evening and then before I go to bed. That averages me 30-40 swagbucks a day. Then I earn 10 points from playing the games, 5 points a day from watching swagtv, 1 swagbuck from the daily poll, and 1 from clicking 'skip' through the NOSO offers. Then I usually find the 2 point ads on Gambit to watch a couple of times a week. They also put out random swag codes and those earn anywhere from 4-11 swagbucks a day. A $5 Amazon gift card is 450 Swagbucks. So it averages out to nearly a .01 a swagbucks point. But there are a TON of other options for you to choose from to spend your swagbucks on besides just Amazon.
I do not fill out any of the surveys because they require a phone number and email address and I do not want spammed otherwise I am sure I would earn twice as many swagbucks in a day.

Searches: Use if just like you do Google search. If you are on the swagbucks homepage you just do random searches like "homesteading today", "Emergency preparedness", "couponing", "where can I find the best deal on oil lamps", "Swagbucks blog", or "swagbucks tricks"....anything! The more random the better. If you do not get swagbucks on your first search randomly hit the search again a few times (not to fast or you will get the TOS page up for spamming...make it random) and if you still do not get anything change your search word. I have only been able to get them 4 times a day. Sometimes if I do several searches and get no points I go to something else for about 5-10 minutes, sometimes closing out of the swagbucks page, then go back to it and I will get it on my first search when I come back.
Codes: Also you need to LIKE swagbucks blog on Facebook and that is where the notification for the codes will be posted. Codes are given randomly. You can also download the toolbar and it gives random codes and swagbucks as well.

On the swagtv you have to watch the videos all the way through in order to see your meter on the top right go up by 5% at a time. After 100% you will earn 5 Swagbucks. You can watch videos all day if you want to and earn 5% at a time.

On the games: I have to play two games, watching the commercial thing all the way through first, play the game...GO BACK TO GAMES....then pick another game and do the same thing over again until I earn my 10 points. I usually get 2 swagbucks after every two games.

Fridays are Mega Swagbucks days and you have a chance of getting greater amounts of swagbucks on your random searches. I got a 28 once. Normally I get between 7-11 swagbucks on each of my daily searches.

I have earned $45 so far and my cousin has earned close to $70 in Amazon gift cards. No strings attached! No downloading anything you don't want to.
Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions!!


----------



## Pam6

This is a reminder that Fridays are Mega Swagbucks day and you have a chance of getting greater amounts of swagbucks on your searches all day today so remember to try to do searches 3-4 times today...think every four hours. So I find it works best for me to pop on and do a search at breakfast, lunch, and dinner time then once more before I head off to bead.


----------



## JanS

I'm a pretty new swagbucks user, just getting the hang of it. Question: you do random searches on things you're not actively searching for? Just guesses to try to earn bucks?


----------



## Pam6

Both....search for things you are interested in and do random searches for things you are not actively looking for. 
I use Swagbucks in place of Google for searching AND to earn the swagbucks points! My goal with swagbucks is to earn the swagbucks! I bookmarked swagbucks so when I want to do a regular search I go to their page or you can make it your homepage.


----------



## Pam6

I also wanted to say that I do NOT get spammed with emails and stuff because I do not fill out the surveys. The ONLY emails I get from swagbucks are the verification emails for the gift cards I redeem.


----------



## AnnieinBC

Sometimes I will complete the Daily Poll as well....that is worth 1 swagbuck each time.


----------



## Pelenaka

I was referred by a gf, then hubby was referred by me. So in the referrals columm I have 1 

do i get a % of swagbuycks from hubby's searches? 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> I was referred by a gf, then hubby was referred by me. So in the referrals columm I have 1
> 
> do i get a % of swagbuycks from hubby's searches?
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


If you and your hubby live in the same household you may want to read the TOS. I believe I read that it is only ONE account per household. I would suggest sharing the same account.
My cousin shares with her husband and they both do the random searches and watch swagtv on different computers on the same account at the same time.

When you get a referral you earn swagbucks when they earn them only from their searches up to 1000 swagbucks.

Found the TOS:
"There are multiple people in our home. Can we each have our own account?
We are very firm on our one account per household policy. You are more than welcome to share what we call a "family" account, but please do not create more than one account within the same household as this will result in deactivation."


----------



## Pelenaka

ah can't wait to tell him this he has soo been trying to catch up to me in swag bucks ... lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## unregistered65598

I just joined a few days ago and have received over 500 bucks. Most of those came from doing the profile surveys and also the other surveys. I have a junk e-mail account set up just for stuff like that. That way my regular e-mail doesn't get filled with tons of crap. As for the phone number, I transpose the last 4 numbers, so I don't get calls either LOL


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Merks! That is awesome!
Did you sign up under me?? If you did the more searches you do the more swagbucks I earn...hint hint!  LOL!


----------



## tealover

Just signed up under you Pam6. Since I already search a lot anyway online might as well earn a little coin doing it, thanks!

Edit: deleted a question you already answered...LOL


----------



## Pam6

tealover said:


> Just signed up under you Pam6. Since I already search a lot anyway online might as well earn a little coin doing it, thanks!
> 
> By the way, do you use the toolbar install? I wonder if that will increase my points?


I use Google chrome and it is not compatible but from what I can tell you should be able to get more points with it. I am pretty sure you get at least one swagbuck a day from it and when they put out the codes sometimes they are only in the toolbar so I have missed out on some of the swagbucks from those codes.

Thanks for signing up under me! :bouncy:


----------



## tealover

I did the toolbar, I use firefox. I also set up a gmail alert for "swag code" to email me at the addy I used to sign up. Hopefully that will bring in more codes that I may miss. LOL


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome Tealover! I hope you get a lot of points! I love getting all of the points! I love how easy it is to get points too!


----------



## unregistered65598

Pam6 said:


> Way to go Merks! That is awesome!
> Did you sign up under me?? If you did the more searches you do the more swagbucks I earn...hint hint!  LOL!


Yes I did sign under you  I do searches but so far I have only gotten 25 bucks from that in about 5 days now.


----------



## Pam6

Merks said:


> Yes I did sign under you  I do searches but so far I have only gotten 25 bucks from that in about 5 days now.


Wow, I am averaging about 40 swagbucks a day from searches! I do random 
searches until I get swagbucks four times a day though. 

My goal has been to get 100 swagbucks a day. 
40 from searches
10 from games
10 from videos
2 from the poll and NOSO
Some from the Codes
10-20 from referrals


----------



## unregistered65598

So far today I have gotten 43 bucks
noso =1
paymentwall =2
Gambit =2
searches = 30
Survey + visit survey = 6
video = 4
daily poll =1
tool bar use = 1

not bad for just playing around


----------



## Pam6

I hit the videos just right, the cream cheese ones, and got to play them over 30 times at 2 points each! A couple of them even gave me 4 points!
I am 20 SB away from another $5! I can do one more search for the night and the games so I am sure I will make it tonight!!


----------



## unregistered65598

Good deal!!! Ya just got 8 more from me  Got another search right


----------



## Pam6

YAY! Way to snag them SB!


----------



## Pam6

I just got 18 SB from a search! My second highest ever!


----------



## katlupe

I ordered the Amazon ecard with my swagbucks but don't know how to apply it to my Amazon account. Will it come in the mail?


----------



## Pam6

katlupe said:


> I ordered the Amazon ecard with my swagbucks but don't know how to apply it to my Amazon account. Will it come in the mail?


You need to go to Order Status, on the right under your name. It will say waiting verification, verified, or in your gift cards. Once it is in your gift cards...usually takes a week or more...then you copy and paste the order # into your Amazon account under the apply gift cards to my account section. There it should show up immediately.
Nothing will come in the mail. Only the verify email.


----------



## unregistered65598

Pam6 said:


> I just got 18 SB from a search! My second highest ever!


Good deal!!! How do you do your searches, I know random words, but how often do you try a new one, like every few secs, or mins ? how many times does it on average take to win?


----------



## katlupe

Thank you Pam! 

I just do searches when I am researching for my blogs. It adds up pretty quickly.


----------



## Pam6

Merks said:


> Good deal!!! How do you do your searches, I know random words, but how often do you try a new one, like every few secs, or mins ? how many times does it on average take to win?


I search four times a day. Between 9-10am, 1-2pm, 6pm, 10-midnight. Those times just seem to work in my schedule. 4 hours apart. I will hit search on a word like "swagbucks tricks" every few (random) seconds, about 5 times. Then switch words...try a few times with it. Try another word. If I still don't get it after like the 3rd of 4th word I go to another site for a few minutes and then I will usually get it on my first try then. I will even just let the last word(s) I searched sit in the search box and just be on another site in another tab. It seemed like I got them a lot sooner when I first started. Sometimes I will get them on the first search but not as often as I used to. I think you are more likely to get points too if your search is unique...but I am not sure about that.
I think the search points are easier to get than the game or tv points for sure!

I use the swagbucks search to get to my regular sites as well...like netflix, homesteading today, facebook, etc. instead of using Google and I have gotten SB on the first try looking those up too!


----------



## tealover

Ok, I am up to 203 so far for the last few days. But I am finding this takes more time than I thought. Perhaps I am not doing it correctly. 

OH, and the gmail alert is worthless. It was easier to just put the widget on a non-used blog and check it throughout the day for the swag codes.

I was hoping I could just the videos run but apparently you have to actually be on the page for it to auto-change. Not a big deal, but takes time. 

Getting to the 100/day would be ideal. Or even more. 

I couldn't find it, but is there a max per day we are allowed to get?


----------



## Pam6

As far as I know there is no limit per day.

I take my swagtv off auto play and go to the pet section where the videos are 43-58 seconds long and then just click back and forth between screens. If I leave it on auto play I have had a pop up asking me to confirm that I was still there. I find the best time to watch swagtv is when I am watching my shows in the evening. 

I have been getting on a daily basis:
40 from searches
10 from games
6 (average) from swag codes 
2 from the daily poll and NOSO
5-10 from swagtv
10 (averaging) from videos (philly cream cheese and tinyprints)

I do the games, videos, and swagtv in the evening while we watch family tv. So I average 75 a day on my own. Then I download the Facebook games and then block them on my Facebook. If you go through all of the free offers you can find at least 4-5 FB games that are 8-17 SB each to download. 

I tried something new last night and this morning and I have been getting search points quicker. I searched one word....waited a little bit....searched it again. Last night I got it on the second search. This morning I got it on the third search. So I have been waiting more than thirty seconds between my first and second search. It must seem like it is a more natural search and giving me the SB quicker.

I have missed lots of swagcodes by not checking my FB updates often enough. They only give you like a 30 minute window to get them it seems like. It seemed like when I first signed up 4 months ago they gave you a two hour window to redeem it or like the first so many people.


----------



## Pam6

Since starting I have earned 4273 Swagbucks
744 from getting Netflix
239 from referrals
The other 3290 from the above suggestions. I have done zero surveys or insurance quote type things.

How I have spent my SB:
2700 SB on $30 in Amazon gift cards
1399 SB for the two year subscription of SHAPE magazine
Currently have 174 SB

I did spend 9 SB on a swagstakes for an XBOX 360 before Christmas too.


----------



## Pam6

There are three new videos out under Special Offers: Trial Pay. 2 SB each. One is 16 seconds, one is 30 seconds, the other is 4 minutes. 
6 free SB up for grabs!

I was also able to watch the Oreo video under Gambit 3 times at 2 SB each for 6 more SB!


----------



## unregistered65598

All I am getting are the kraft and tiny prints and I have watched all of them.


----------



## Pam6

Merks said:


> All I am getting are the kraft and tiny prints and I have watched all of them.


They are popping up on the swagbucks homepage now too saying 2 SB for watching Gnomeo and Juliet clips. I was able to watch that like 5 times for 10 SB. Then there was a Paranormal clip under Trialpay (I think) for another 2 SB. You watch a clip and then answer three questions (not about the clip). 

I watch the clip....hit refresh on the SB point thing, the little round arrow thing. Then I go to next clip and hit the little arrow refresh to make sure I get my 2 points and then go to the next clip.


----------



## unregistered65598

They are not showing up for me


----------



## Pam6

I am not sure Merks. I had three of the videos available today again for 2 SB each under TrialPay videos.


----------



## Pam6

I was able to cash out another 450 SB for another $5 Amazon gift card today! YAY!


----------



## tealover

Pam6, I got my first 450 and went to do the amazon card, but it says it takes 10 days to get it? Do they do that for every one or just the first one?


----------



## Pam6

tealover said:


> Pam6, I got my first 450 and went to do the amazon card, but it says it takes 10 days to get it? Do they do that for every one or just the first one?


It does take around 10 days. But I am to the point now that by the time I get the one I earned I have one or two more pending so I am getting them at least once a week. Right now I have 5 or so cashed out, two pending, and I am going to redeem another one before the day is up. Once you get that first one redeemed you are on a roll after that. 

I signed up for iRazoo too and I have heard that they take a FULL 40 days OR MORE to redeem the $5 Amazon gift card! 
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill

I spend only two minutes a day on it to get to my 105 points. 100 points for comments on two sites and 5 points for clicking on the offers page. I only do searches on that site when I am totally bored because sometimes it takes FOREVER to get search points. But I figured I will earn 3000 points every month and I will be able to redeem another $5 to add to my Swagbucks earning. But I know that I will have to wait more than a month to see it. I have randomly got points though when I click on it because I saved the link to my bookmarks with words typed into the search box so I have gotten some points when I click the link! LOL! It takes 3000 points to earn the $5 Amazon gift card. I have been on it for like 6 to 7 days now and I have 1005 points already.


----------



## Pam6

I just cashed out another $5 Amazon gift card on Swagbucks! So I am averaging $5 every 5 days!


----------



## Pam6

SWEET!!! I just got 51 Swagbucks on one search!! WOOT!!!! That is my highest one ever!!


----------



## Pam6

Wow! I just found something cool! The Ledger! It tells you how you have earned your Swagbucks for the day! It is under Account...then My Swag Bucks...then Ledger (next to Summary). Then you can track and know for sure how you got points for the day!
How I have earned my points so far today! I will be able to get another search in around 10PM tonight:


02/11/11	Trusted Survey: A Satisfaction Survey!	10 SB
02/11/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Survey Visit	1 SB
02/11/11	Searching the Web	51 SB
02/11/11	Referral SB from: ***	14 SB
02/11/11	Referral SB from: ***	12 SB
02/11/11	Games	2 SB
02/11/11	Games	2 SB
02/11/11	Games	2 SB
02/11/11	Games	2 SB
02/11/11	Games	2 SB
02/11/11	Special Offer: Trial Pay	2 SB
02/11/11	Special Offer: Trial Pay	2 SB
02/11/11	Special Offer: Trial Pay	2 SB
02/11/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: NOSO Visit	2 SB
02/11/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Daily Poll	1 SB
02/11/11	Referral SB from: ***	10 SB
02/11/11	Searching the Web	10 SB
02/11/11	Referral SB from: ***	10 SB


----------



## Pam6

I was going to edit my first post to add that you can now earn 1 SB a day for clicking on the Trusted Survey tab under the Earn section. 

It is now 2 SB for clicking through the NOSO and typing in the phrase.


----------



## Pam6

Sweet! I just got another $5 Amazon gift card! This one only took 3 days! I got 51 SB from a search yesterday so that really boosted me up. Then I sat and did all of the 5 and 10 point surveys they had under Trusted Survey Profiles. That put me over the 450 SB mark! WOOT!


----------



## unregistered65598

Hey Pam, first off congrats on all the cards. I was wondering when you buy things at amazon with the cards can you use more then 1 for the purchase?


----------



## Pam6

Merks said:


> Hey Pam, first off congrats on all the cards. I was wondering when you buy things at amazon with the cards can you use more then 1 for the purchase?


Yes! After you redeem your second card it will just show $10 in your account. Once you plug the redeeming code into your Amazon account it is just in there. So if you redeem 5 cards you will have $25 in your account. It is just like cash in your account.


----------



## unregistered65598

Cool thanks, I am saving up for a mini sewing machine for my DD.


----------



## Pam6

I have a long list of things! LOL!
A dutch oven, fleece sheets, dehydrating book, meals in a jar book....for practical things.
Then for impractical I have a silicone Cookie shaped cake pan and a Cake pop mold.
Now my decision I have to make is which thing to get first!


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! I earned another $5 Amazon Gift card today! This one took me 5 days. I was not home a lot this week so I missed out on a lot of the search points and some points from playing games or I probably would have gotten it sooner.


----------



## Pam6

I was able to cash out TWO $5 Amazon gift cards this morning! :bouncy: I am 41 Swagbucks away from another one! I am hoping to be able to get enough points today to cash that one out this evening! I had to wait until today to cash them out because I reached my 5 max cash out per item in a month like a week and a half ago.


----------



## Pam6

WOW! I played the new trivia game they have and I got a 10, a 9, and an 8 on searches all within like 20 minutes! I did not win any of the trivia rounds though. It takes forever for the answer to show and then reload the next question. But I have never got that many search points back to back like that before! Now I am 14 SB away from my next card!


----------



## Pam6

I cashed out another $5 AGC today! My 4th one for the month! The trivia game has been down so I am hoping they are making it better!


----------



## Pam6

I just cashed out my 5th $5 AGC for the month! Now I have 21 more days in this month and I will have to spend my Swagbucks on something else as I earn them because I can only get 5 of the same item in one month.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pelenaka

I just cashed out my 5th $5 AGC for the month! Now I have 21 more days in this month and I will have to spend my Swagbucks on something else as I earn them because I can only get 5 of the same item in one month.

Question - why do u need to spend them don't u just roll them over until next month or save them up for a bigger gc ?

_How is everyone else doing? _

Put in for my 6 th $5 AGC recently. I do the Swagbucks t.v. on my laptop in my lap sitting infront of teh wood stove while I read.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I am going to save them up for a bigger AGC. I am hoping I have enough to get the $25 one...$50 would rock though...by the end of the month and then start all over for the month of April. The $5 card has the best pay out ratio but I am limited to only being able to get 5 of those in a month.


----------



## Pelenaka

Ah k, I get.
Haven't spent any of my AGCs but they are banked in my Amazon acct.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Mine are all banked in my Amazon acct right now too! I need $1 and then I can get three items off my wish list at one time! So I am just waiting for one more card to clear.


----------



## MollysMom

I signed up for SwagBucks last month, but due to having dial up I can't watch the videos. Bummer..... I miss YouTube since we moved to the country. I use to enjoy YouTube.


----------



## Pam6

MollysMom said:


> I signed up for SwagBucks last month, but due to having dial up I can't watch the videos. Bummer..... I miss YouTube since we moved to the country. I use to enjoy YouTube.


That is a total bummer MollysMom! We used to have satellite internet and I know that if I tried to watch the videos with it I would use up my bandwidth in no time! I am so thankful for DSL now!


----------



## Pam6

I got my 16 quart stainless steal mixing bowl in the mail today! I got my 5 quart dutch oven and luggable loo in the mail yesterday! ALL FREE with my swagbucks! WOOT!!


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> That is a total bummer MollysMom! We used to have satellite internet and I know that if I tried to watch the videos with it I would use up my bandwidth in no time! I am so thankful for DSL now!


I have satellite and have to be careful too. What I am going to do is to get up about 3:00 AM to write on my book. So I will view videos then. I haven't done it yet, but our power will increase soon (we generate our own power) due to more sun and adding a wind turbine. You can use all the bandwidth you want from 2:00 AM to 7:00 AM. And that's what I have to do.

I have earned 4 Amazon gift cards so far. But just through searches and the daily polls.


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> I am going to save them up for a bigger AGC. I am hoping I have enough to get the $25 one...$50 would rock though...by the end of the month and then start all over for the month of April. The $5 card has the best pay out ratio but I am limited to only being able to get 5 of those in a month.


You can only get 5 Amazon gift cards in a month? I didn't realize there was a limit to that. Is that Amazon's rule or Swagbucks' ?


----------



## Pelenaka

Not sure but that's the rule. 
The most I ever saved up was a bit over 1400 swag bucks as I was trying for the bigger denomination Amazon gift cards. Now I just do the $5 ones.
So far I have $35 sitting in my Amazon acct. Like Pam I'm using it for prepping items first then gifts for our children. Hard to give them homemade jam for their birthdays when they eat it all year long.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Not sure but that's the rule.
> The most I ever saved up was a bit over 1400 swag bucks as I was trying for the bigger denomination Amazon gift cards. Now I just do the $5 ones.
> So far I have $35 sitting in my Amazon acct. Like Pam I'm using it for prepping items first then gifts for our children. Hard to give them homemade jam for their birthdays when they eat it all year long.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


What kind of prepping items do you buy on Amazon? Do you mean food items or housewares and tools? 

I have put one of those astores on my blogs and want to put items that would appeal to homesteaders for prepping.


----------



## Pam6

I just did a blog post on the prepping stuff I just got free with my swagbucks if you are interested. 

You can only redeem 5 of the same item in a month. So I can do 5 $5 cards, 5 $25 cards, etc. per month...if I had that many points of course.


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> What kind of prepping items do you buy on Amazon? Do you mean food items or housewares and tools?
> 
> I have put one of those astores on my blogs and want to put items that would appeal to homesteaders for prepping.


Normaly I'd aim for tools as I feel it gives the most bang for my buck, but we really have just about every tool. 
On my amazon wish list is two of those female urinating devices or a few pairs of those ice cleats for next winter which could fall under the tool catagory having them on would allow me to do tasks. 
I also have a few cooking with food preps cookbooks on my list.

I know alot of fellow HTer have had luck with referrals but I still have to do it old school to earn mine. Good that Pam is making good.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> I just did a blog post on the prepping stuff I just got free with my swagbucks if you are interested.
> 
> You can only redeem 5 of the same item in a month. So I can do 5 $5 cards, 5 $25 cards, etc. per month...if I had that many points of course.


5 $25. CARDS! Wow, I'd love to get that many swagbucks! I think I will preserve my power use today so I can get up in the middle of the night to watch those videos. Is that where you win the most bucks?

I just read your blog. That was a great idea having your daughter pose with the bowl. Looks good!


----------



## Pam6

I am actually saving for a $50 Amazon gift card right now. IF I did the math right it is a better overall percentage for points than the $25 gift card. 
5x450=2250 ($25) 3150-2250=900 point difference
10x4500=4500 ($50) 5900-4500=1400 point difference 
900x2=1800 (2 $25 gift cards) 1800-1400=400 point difference. So there is almost a $5 gift card difference in lost points between the $50 card and the $25 card. 

I get most of my points from searches. I average 40 points a day from them. Games 10 points a day. Then I have like 5 ACTIVE referrals. That gets me between 50-100 points a day. Some days less than that some days more than that. TODAY I earned 40 points just on the 2 point Philly and Chips Ahoy commercials. I used to get like 10 points a day on swagtv. But I have been working the last three weeks (shortly after they changed the points earned amount) and I hardly ever watch swagtv now. But my mom and brother watch it a LOT! They have earned 5 $5 gc in two months and they have zero referrals. 
So far I have earned: 
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 03/17/11 04:55 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 03/14/11 04:34 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 03/11/11 12:19 AM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 03/11/11 12:19 AM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 03/11/11 12:19 AM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 02/25/11 01:00 AM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 02/21/11 11:02 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 02/17/11 06:42 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 02/11/11 04:27 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 02/11/11 04:27 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 02/03/11 05:34 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 01/27/11 07:41 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 01/27/11 07:41 PM	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 01/20/11 06:35 PM
Shape (2 year subscription) Shipped	
$5 Amazon.com e-Gift Card 01/13/11 09:25 PM 

So $75 in gift cards, and 1399 points for SHAPE magazine. I am wishing now that I had gotten the gift cards instead of the magazine but oh well! Right now I am sitting on 2,012 points. My PLAN is to cash out the 5 $5 cards at the beginning of April and then hopefully by the end of April I will have enough for a $50 gift card. HOPEFULLY giving me $75 cashed out for the month of April. I spent $64.80 on my dutch oven, luggable loo, and mixing bowl. So I have $10.20 left in my Amazon account. 

On my Amazon wish list is Fleece Sheets, Diva Cup, hotdog bread baking pan, 12" bread loaf pan, haha I have the female urinating devices on my list too! Fruit roll up trays for my dehydrator, and a bunch of homesteading type books because I have ummmm...NONE! LOL! Then I have a couple frilly cake pans because they are my weakness! One shaped like an oreo cookie in on my list!
I hope all of my rambling helps someone! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

How is everyone doing this month with their Swagbucks? I have cashed out my 5 $5 AGC and I am up to 1391 Sawagbucks right now. I am not sure if I am going to be able to get the $50 AGC this month or not...if I don't I will definitely be able to get it next month after I cash out my 5 $5 cards. 
I hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Pam6

How is everyone doing? I am up to 2,354 points so far (after cashing out my 5 $5). So 2,250 of those points will go toward my 5 $5 cards for May and then the rest will be saved for a $50 AGC. I have been working a REAL job for the last 6 weeks so that majorly cut into my regular 4 searches a day. So I have 13 days this month and all of next month to try and earn enough for the $50 card since I already have enough points for May's 5 $5 cards. My goal is to get a $50 by the end of May!
I hope everyone else is doing good with their swagbucks!


----------



## Pam6

I earned $5 with iRazoo today. I have not paid very much attention to this one lately. I need to though because I could easily earn another $10 a month to add in with my swagbucks....it all adds up!
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill


----------



## prairiecomforts

I just earned my first $5 Amazon card! I am so happy. I didn't really "work" to get the points - got them from doing searches, watched a little swagtv and did the daily polls. 

Have a question - how long does it take for the gift card to show up in my Amazon account?

I am going to put some time into this and try to have a faster turn around for points this next month. My goal is getting an average of 50 points a day. Have several camping/prep items in my wish list. Thanks so much for posting all the tips!


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on your first $5 card!!

It takes 10 days to get the email that tells you the verification number is in your SWAGbucks account and then you have to copy and paste that verification number into your Amazon account.


----------



## Pam6

I am up to 765 iRazoo points now...that is from 4/19...but I have not been doing it everyday. It takes 3000 to get a $5 AGC. 
I usually get:
100 from recommending and commenting on 2 sites a day. I have been putting in the blogs from the 30 day blog challenge. As long as it brings up a new page on the blog I can comment on the same blogs everyday. 
5 points from going to Earn Points: offers
Videos under it are usually 7 points each. They are the same as the Swagbucks 2 point videos that I get a couple times a week. 
Then I get some points for searching...anywhere from 19-83 points when I win on a search. I find it a lot harder to win with the searches on iRazoo than swagbucks but 105 points a day I earn super easy!
If someone signs up under me I get 50 points and so do they. Then I get matching search points up to 3000 points! 
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill


I am up to 3,533 swagbucks for this month...that is after I cashed out my 5 $5 AGC. I am still hoping to be able to cash out my 5 $5 AGC for May and then earn a $50 AGC (in May.) I have had 3 of my referrals max out on their 1000 points under me so I am not getting as many referral points everyday. Now, I only have 2 active referrals. 
I was able to earn 22 points today on the 2 point recipe and commercial videos! And I got 27 swagbucks on my first search this morning. Plus the 4 free points. So I am up 53 points already for today. (Plus another 15 from referral search points for a total of 68 swagbucks for this morning.)


----------



## Pam6

Wow! I have just totally rocked out the swagbucks points today!! I just got a 24 on my 4th search win of the day!!! This is what my points look like for today:
04/25/11	Special Offer: Jun Group: Video	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Jun Group: Video	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Jun Group: Video	2 SB
04/25/11	Searching the Web	24 SB
04/25/11	Searching the Web	8 SB
04/25/11	Swag Code: SemiJane	6 SB
04/25/11	Searching the Web	11 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Games	2 SB
04/25/11	Games	2 SB
04/25/11	Games	2 SB
04/25/11	Games	2 SB
04/25/11	Games	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Special Offer: Paymentwall	2 SB
04/25/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: NOSO Visit	2 SB
04/25/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Daily Poll	1 SB
04/25/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Survey Visit	1 SB
04/25/11	Searching the Web	27 SB
04/25/11	Referral SB from: R**	7 SB
04/25/11	Referral SB from: R**	8 SB

I have not watched any swagtv today. All of the 2 SB are from the commercial/recipe videos. I am up to 3,594 swagbucks now.


----------



## Pelenaka

That's impressive Pam.
Currently I have around 860, 450 from a shopping trip on YaSave. Bought TP. So worth it with free shipping, swagbucks = $5 AGC & a good price on Charmin. Running out to CVS and working the bonusbucks just isn't happening now with Spring chores in full swing.
I do the swagtv while I'm cooking or ironing or like today starting seedlings.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## prairiecomforts

I looked at the YaSave site and am thinking about ordering from there. This time of year we just aren'tgetting to town a lot and it would be so much easier to have it shipped right to the house. Getting the swagbucks is just an added bonus!


----------



## prairiecomforts

Have any of you had troubles after watching the commercials with the points not showing up right away? I watched a couple of them today (worth 10 points) and they still haven't shown up yet. I hit the refresh button but still nothing. Just wondering if that is normal.


----------



## Pelenaka

prairiecomforts said:


> I looked at the YaSave site and am thinking about ordering from there. This time of year we just aren'tgetting to town a lot and it would be so much easier to have it shipped right to the house. Getting the swagbucks is just an added bonus!


Agreed, I'm gonna order my Mom $45 worth of TP and she can just buy it off of me for $40 unless I wrap it up for Mother's day. Either case I have to store it here as she has developed an adversion to stocking up. It sure beats running her to CVS for TP.

As to not getting credit for swagbucks after watching the videos it could be that you've already watched them in the past. This happened to me. Realized it when I didn't my account wasn't credited.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I ALWAYS make sure I get credit EVERY TIME I watch the video. I watch the video...hit the little refresh button next to the swagbucks points and then AFTER I get the points I go back and hit Next Video. I can sometimes watch the same video 5 or 6 times and I get credit every time. I keep watching until I get the no more videos thing. 
I have had problems with 'there is an error' at the END of the video and it does not credit me.
When I go through the NOSO and it takes me to the offers page at the end I refresh the whole page so that I can refresh my points before I start watching videos too. I HTH.

Pelenaka congrats on the 860 points!


----------



## Pelenaka

I know allot of people think that doing the swagbucks is foolish but hey I consider it to be in teh same class as my change jug, where I just throw in my loose change whenever I clean out my purse or pockets. 
It all adds up so if come Christmas or one of my children's B-days I have money to but a gift it's a good thing. 
Like Pam I'm alsso planning on buy camping/survial gear items that we just can't buy second hand.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/04/ball-blue-book-giveaway.html


----------



## Pam6

My mom and brother are loving swagbucks! They have even started out better than me and I swear both of them are computer challenged! I even have to go to my moms and help them cash out every prize and they have earned, around $40 now! LOL! I even had to set up their Amazon account for them! They LOVE playing the games and play them even when they can no longer get points! My brother has maxed out on the 75 points for swagtv a couple of times because he does it while watching tv in the evening and on the weekends. 
But, I showed my mom a Sun bonnet Sue for the Accuquilt Go! and now she wants one! So she is really working toward it! She has enough for the die cut ($30 or $35) but she has to earn the money for the Go Baby Accuquilt! ($90) She is really into quilting but does not want to put out her own cash for it and our local store does not have that die cut or the Go Baby!. 

Right now on my wish list is:
Hand crank grain grinder
Diva Cup
2 fruit roll up sheets for my dehydrator
A hot dog pan (a pan for baking my own hot dog buns) 
A bread pan 

I should have enough points built up by the end of May to get all of those items! Of course that is after I already earned a 5 qt dutch oven, 16 qt stainless mixing bowl, and a luggable loo....all for free! 
Once I get all of the things on this wish list and then the next (fleece sheets, cloth pads, clothes pin cookie molds, and a donut pan) I want a new incubator that is $200! So it is something to work for! 

I have been getting items that help me to become more self sufficient and that are for emergency prepping. Stuff I can use for the rest of my life! Things that help me to not have to spend extra money in the long run...like it is cheaper to make my own hot dog buns than to always be buying them. Right now I have orders for every turkey egg I can hatch or that is even just laid! So the incubator would pay for itself in no time if I had it! Plus a friend of mine has other types of eggs that I could put in and hatch peeps to sell. I am trying to get items that save my family money in the long run without taking any extra money out of our regular pay check...if that makes sense. My goal is to have the incubator by next spring! I could never justify spending $200 out of the family finances for it! 
I will have to say that I am earning these items a lot faster than I ever dreamed! Most of these are items I would have to order over the net anyways because none of my local stores have them.


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam I totally agree about purchasing items that generate a + cash flow. 
That is what we have always tried to do. 
Took me over a year to finally bite the bullet and buy my big Amish canner until hubby made the comment about me being more productive in my canning efforts. He asked me if I'd ever had food go to waste because I wasn't able to get it canned. 
Truthfully yes.
Sometimes he has a way with words, lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/04/ball-blue-book-giveaway.html


----------



## lhspirited

I signed up and won 7 bucks. I continued to query and received notice that I'd won 11, but almost instantly, and before I comprehended that I need to prove that I was a person by entering a code, the notice that I'd won 11 disappeared off my computer screen and it didn't come back, despite my trying several things.

I did more searches and won again, but it wouldn't accept the letters that I was typing to prove I was a person. I was using the correct case. After about 10 tries, it told me it wouldn't give me the bucks.

Should I give up?


----------



## Pam6

Oh man! That is a bummer that you missed out on the points! I rarely have the verification come up unless it is a larger amount.


----------



## yansmommy

I've been doing swagbucks for quite a while and LOVE it! I've earned around $200 in giftcards (mainly to Amazon, but one for Target). I was earning $20-$25 a month in giftcards for a while, but that is because I got a huge influx of referral credits. The best way I found to get them, was to link to my facebook page and post the referral link. 


I also thought I would mention that "My Points" is similar. You get points for reading emails, surveys, shopping, etc. I just earned my first $25 Amazon gift card with them (I usually use them to buy homeschool materials for my daughter, but this one is going towards a food dehydrator  . If you haven't signed up for my points already, here is a referral link-I'd love to have you as a referral.

https://www.mypoints.com/emp/u/refS...I--9N&arr=s8&afsrc=1&src=EXTERNAL_PUBLICATION


----------



## Pelenaka

lhspirited said:


> I signed up and won 7 bucks. I continued to query and received notice that I'd won 11, but almost instantly, and before I comprehended that I need to prove that I was a person by entering a code, the notice that I'd won 11 disappeared off my computer screen and it didn't come back, despite my trying several things.
> 
> I did more searches and won again, but it wouldn't accept the letters that I was typing to prove I was a person. I was using the correct case. After about 10 tries, it told me it wouldn't give me the bucks.
> 
> Should I give up?


No don't give up. 
I once got a screen that said since I didn't input the code that appeared when I won swagbucks I lost the awarded bucks (assumed I was a bot). Learned my lesson.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## prairiecomforts

This week has been going really well for me! I honestly didn't pay much attention to it before. I mean if I got sb while doing searches - great, if not - that was ok too. But I decided this past weekend that I wanted to get serious about it. I have done the daily poll everyday, noso, watched as many 2 point commericals as it will let me - even if they are the same ones over again (I noticed I am still getting credit for them.) and I have broken down my time on the computer to do searches for the kids' school things (we homeschool), recipes and other general things that I need to look up - into 3 different times during the day. I do my searches in the morning, right after lunch and after I get the kids to bed. Also set a goal of at least 50 sb a day and I am happy to report - that I am doing a little better than that! I know this might not seem like a lot to some - but I am not going to spend any "extra" time doing this - and I am not playing the games! I really want this to be just something that happens to be a benefit of the regular things that I am doing!


----------



## Pam6

Prairiecomforts that is awesome!! 
I earn my game points by only playing Crusher. I get past level 2 and as soon as I see level 3 pop up I go Back To Games. 2 games and I get 2 points. Maybe you could add in another 6 points a day by just doing 2 games when you get on the 3 times a day?


----------



## prairiecomforts

I was thinking about maybe letting my 11 yr. old son play games on it. At least he wouldn't be downloading viruses to our computer if he plays on sb. (he has accidently done that when playing on different kids' game sites.) It isn't that I am so against games - it is just that I just don't think I have time for them. It wouldn't be cheating would it, if I let ds do it for me???? LOL


----------



## Pam6

Not cheating at all! I let my 6 yo flip through the animal videos on swagtv!


----------



## prairiecomforts

I am thinking that my 7 yo ds would love to watch some of the animal videos too! I have let my 9 yo dd watch some of the cooking videos. They really have some good ones!


----------



## Pelenaka

Rule around here is that when my teenage daughters get on my laptop for facebook they have to do periotic seaches on swagbucks. 
DD#2 plays the swagbucks version of tetris. 
Hubby has been known to click on a video for me when my hands are in dishwater (watch swagtv while I do kitchen chores).


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## prairiecomforts

I am trying to "train" my hubby to use the sb tool bar when he is doing searches. He says that he forgets - it is just too easy for him to do a google search. I was so proud of him today when he came out in the kitchen when I was making lunch and told me that he had just won 10 sb for doing a search!!


----------



## Pam6

prairiecomforts said:


> I am trying to "train" my hubby to use the sb tool bar when he is doing searches. He says that he forgets - it is just too easy for him to do a google search. I was so proud of him today when he came out in the kitchen when I was making lunch and told me that he had just won 10 sb for doing a search!!


That is cute!


----------



## Pam6

Well, I have cashed out my 5 $5 AGC for this month and I am now at 2113 Swagbucks. Now the race is on to see if I can get the 5900 points it takes to get the $50 AGC this month. I have to average 140 points a day and I am just not sure if I can get that many everyday. So I might end up having to wait until June to get an extra $50 AGC. I need some more active referrals under me!! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

How is everyone doing this month? I have over 2,700 points with swagbucks (after cashing out my 5 $5 AGC) and I have over 2,100 with iRazoo. 
I have been earning the swagtv points a lot faster by watching the animal videos 'Christmas cake for sick animals' (which is like 30 some seconds long) and 'Penguins something' (is 47 seconds long). I watch the emotions in pigs one and then scroll until those two videos are on the same screen and then I flip back and forth between them. It goes so much faster! I do have to make sure the % bar goes up though after the cake one or I do not get credit for it if I go to the next one to fast....I hope that makes sense.

When I have been gone in the morning and unable to do my regularly scheduled searches I have been able to get my 4 searches a day by just continuing to search at irregular intervals for 5-15 minutes and getting like three search rewards within an hour. So I will read and catch up on here and then flip back to that tab and do a 'search' in between the threads I am reading.


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> Well, I have cashed out my 5 $5 AGC for this month and I am now at 2113 Swagbucks. Now the race is on to see if I can get the 5900 points it takes to get the $50 AGC this month. I have to average 140 points a day and I am just not sure if I can get that many everyday. So I might end up having to wait until June to get an extra $50 AGC. I need some more active referrals under me!! LOL!


Is there anyway to tell if your referrals are active ?
I have 3 so far one being my husband who is of course is using the same wifi network as myself so he isn't going to be cashing out his 1200 or so swagsbucks that he had earned. I don't want to jeopardize my swag account.
Speaking of searches I use swagbucks as a spell checker just got 8 bucks for searching the word jeopardize which I had spelled wrong.

Anyways I have a chunck of change sitting in my amazon acct. just in time for June which is the month of birthdays in our house. 

I'm shooting for 450 swagbucks/$5 AGC per week. 
Gotta love free money :banana02:


Pam's the Man when it comes to swagging!


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/pelenaka


----------



## Pam6

Active referrals...or how much each referral has earned you: Hover your cursor over the point amount and then click on my referrals. It will show you how much each person has earned.
Mine looks like this:
K** S. H.
0 SB
K** M.
0 SB
K** S.
672 SB
L** C.
112 SB
L** E.
1,000 SB
L** W.
1,000 SB
M** W.
111 SB
M** M.
49 SB
M** R.
27 SB
P** H.
526 SB
R** R.
0 SB
R** M.
389 SB
R** G.
0 SB
S** H.
0 SB
S** W.
709 SB

You can also look under My Swagbucks (under your points) and then click on Ledger and it will look like this:
05/10/11	*Referral SB from*: t**	7 SB
05/10/11	Swagbucks TV	3 SB
05/10/11	Swagbucks TV	3 SB
05/10/11	Swagbucks TV	3 SB
05/10/11	*Referral SB from*: R**	8 SB
05/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: NOSO Visit	2 SB
05/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Daily Poll	1 SB
05/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Survey Visit	1 SB
05/10/11	Searching the Web	7 SB

You can click back through and see how many you have gotten and from who. I have $55 sitting in my Amazon account. As soon as I cash out my $50 card...even if it is after I get my 5 $5 for June I will be spending a big chunk then.


----------



## Pelenaka

That explains alot Lucy, my two referrals have 0 swagbucks.

Ah well there lost because as Pam & I can vouch it one of the easiest way to generate income from home.

Pam do u think that if we top a grand we'll have to file it under reportable income ?


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/pelenaka


----------



## Pam6

I think you have to top $600 a year before you have to claim anything. (Which I can see being done if ALL of my referrals were active.) I totally agree, it is definitely one of the easiest things to do! :happy: I think it is easier than any of those surveys and all of that other stuff. If you are on the computer anyways it just takes a couple of minutes and the points really add up! I think it is so easy that if someone does not work for any reason or they live on a very tight budget every month this really could add up to a nice side income to allow you to get some extra gifts. I also think this is something that would be nice for a teenager to do to earn extra money to get the new latest gadget from Amazon. There is not anything on SwagBucks (or iRazoo) that I would not let my 6 yo do. I could see a teenager being able to easily earn over $100 just on summer break from school. 

I would highly recommend it for any Kindle book readers too because you could easily earn $25 a month with Swagbucks and then buy 25 $.99 books a month! 

After the poll question yesterday I added it up and I have earned over 15,000 points!!! I was totally amazed!!

P.S. Anyone who is ready to spend their Amazon dollars please feel free to click on an ad from my blog before you do and then I will earn a percentage.


----------



## lhspirited

How do the Amazon gift cards come to you, by mail? I signed up for a month's trial of Netflix for 1000 points and cashed most of it in for two Amazon $5 cards. That was pretty easy. Much easier than any other points for me.


----------



## Pelenaka

lhspirited said:


> How do the Amazon gift cards come to you, by mail? I signed up for a month's trial of Netflix for 1000 points and cashed most of it in for two Amazon $5 cards. That was pretty easy. Much easier than any other points for me.[/QUOTE
> 
> Per Pam6 our resident Swag Expert ~
> 
> You need to go to Order Status, on the right under your name. It will say waiting verification, verified, or in your gift cards. Once it is in your gift cards...usually takes a week or more...then you copy and paste the order # into your Amazon account under the apply gift cards to my account section. There it should show up immediately.
> Nothing will come in the mail. Only the verify email.


----------



## Pam6

Thanks Pelenaka!

Ihspirited, let me know if you found what you were looking for or if you still need help. After you 'Snag' the item you have to verify it through your email. Then you wait the 10 or so days and then once you get the email telling you it is in your 'gift cards' you copy and paste that verification number into your Amazon account.


----------



## lhspirited

Thank you for the information.


----------



## prairiecomforts

I am just curious - I know that they say that Fri. is "Mega Bucks" day - but really, is anyone else having trouble getting muti wins for searching on Fri?


----------



## Pam6

I think I had three search wins yesterday. But they ARE harder to get on Fridays for sure!!! Some Fridays I will only get two searches.


----------



## pamda

I average 3 search wins a day all week, but I really have to work it. I am working towards another 30.00 amazon gc. They come in handy for the coconut oil, olive oils, and stuff I don't want to buy with my rapidly disappearing cash.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Pamda! I am so glad it is paying off for you too!!


----------



## Pelenaka

prairiecomforts said:


> I am just curious - I know that they say that Fri. is "Mega Bucks" day - but really, is anyone else having trouble getting muti wins for searching on Fri?



This Friday I got 36 swagbucks the 1st time that has happened to me.
I swagged until I couldn't swag anymore finally ending up with 103 points, the majority being from either watching videos or playing crusher. 
I am so addicted to crusher I need group intervention.

Yes, it did seem to be more diffacult to earn bucks by searching then normal yesterday. Oh well, it is what it is free money.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

I try to do 2 runs of swagbucks tv a day...boring but it gets a few points in. I got 22 points a couple times in the last 2 weeks. That's a high as i have gotten that I remember. Remember also..it is less swagbucks for 5.oo dollar amazon gcs' that to order a large one.


----------



## Pam6

I think a 51 was the highest I have ever gotten. I have already maxed out on cashing out my $5 gift cards for this month. You can only cash out 5 of the same item in a calendar month so I have no choice but to get a different card and earn the points for a higher amount. I figured it out and the points average is better for the $50 card than two $25 so I am trying for the $50 card for this month. I am at nearly 3100 points (after my 5 $5 cards) so I have 2800 points to go to earn it this month. So I might not get it until next month because I know the next couple weeks are going to be busy for me.

I am at 2500 points for iRazoo so I will get another $5 from them in 5 days.
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill


----------



## pamda

I didn't know about the 5 in a month. I need to read some more. I am also doing mypoints and working to get Amazon there too. It's a job but it's free money.If anyone wants a referal just pm me an email addy. I don't know how to put a link here yet.


----------



## prairiecomforts

Ok Pam - I bit the bullet tonight and signed up for Razoo. I don't know much about it - only a little bit that I have read. So could you give me the scoop??


----------



## pamda

I signed up for Razoo,too


----------



## prairiecomforts

I have already gotten about 900 points on it tonight! With only 3000 needed for a $5 amazon card - I am excited!


----------



## Pam6

Thanks guys! I have you two under me as referrals! Way to go prairiecomforts!!! That is awesome!!

iRazoo is a search and win site just like Swagbucks although a little different. With iRazoo you need 3000 points to get a $5 Amazon Gift Card. Swagbucks takes 450 points for the $5 AGC. But the points you earn are much higher with iRazoo.

iRazoo
How I earn points:
Searches: I find the search points a little harder to get on iRazoo but they are a LOT higher when you do win. I have won between 14-116 points on a search!
Recommending sites: This is my big points getter! I earn 100 points a day here! It takes less than 2 minutes to do. You just type in a search word like "Pamspride.blogspot" and then you click on it....wait 30 seconds and then comment on the site. Then hit "YES" to recommend the site. Do this with 2 sites a day....25 points for each comment and 25 points for each "YES" recommendation. Takes 2 minutes a day!! If you do this everyday it adds up to the 3000 points in a month right there....earning you a $5 AGC that easy!
5 points a day: Go to My Account then just click on Earn MEGA Points. 
Videos: Watch for 7 points or more videos under Gambit and the other 'Earn MEGA Points' section. The videos are usually 30 seconds to 3 minutes.


I have not spent a ton of time on iRazoo so if anyone has anything to add feel free to post it!


----------



## pamda

Mypoints.com is good for the easy points. They send email, you click and they give you 5 points. Also,surveys..10 points for non-qualifiers..50 to 75 if you finish one. And of course..shopping etc..thru them and the searches. I have done this one for a long time and am happy with the speed they send gift cards out and the way they respond if there is a problem


----------



## Pam6

I will give the Mypoints a try but so far I am not crazy about it....I guess I have to give it some time. What is up with having to PAY to play games?? The whole point is to make money not give it away. Does the emails that Mypoints send come only from Mypoints or other places because I do not open emails for anything I do not recognize.


----------



## pamda

Far as I can tell only mypoints..I haven't had much trouble with spam fromm them either. I use one email addy for all my point gathering places. That way I can see what is up only with them. I don't play alot of games except on pogo and facebook. But the pay thing bugs me too.


----------



## pamda

I decided to order some basketball cards for my hubby with some swagbucks last week. And today they were in the mail! That is the fastest that Swagbucks has ever worked. To say I am surprised is an under statement! Nice cards too. No junk. He was pleased also.


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome Pamda!! Congrats on the cards!


----------



## Pam6

I just cashed out $5 with iRazoo! YAY! 
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill
It shows the last one that I cashed out as still processing and tomorrow with be the 30 days for it so hopefully it will clear soon!

I am up to 3,295 Swagbucks! I still have 2600 points to go for the $50 AGC. I don't think I will be making it this month. I have gotten a couple more referrals under me but none of them have been active, which is such a bummer for them (and me) because the points really do add up fast and it is such an easy way to get some extra goodies!


----------



## Pam6

Swagbucks is now offering a new way to earn 1 free swagbuck a day: Invite and Earn. It can connect with your facebook and you can randomly pick someone on FB and send them an invite. So far I have sent one to my alter ego account that I no longer use and my brother. My brother already does swagbucks under my mom's account. I do not mind spamming their wall on FB with something like this but I would not send them any spam emails. You can only send out one a day and you can only invite each person once to earn the point. So do not go through and invite all of your FB friends at one time or you will lose out on the daily point.


----------



## Pam6

I was reading up on iRazoo today and it looks like they have changed the reward points for searches. From what I am reading on FB you can now win like every 2-2.5 hours during the day. The points awarded are a LOT smaller but the chances of getting them have increased. When I bookmarked the site I had a word in the search box so when I click on it I automatically do a search! I have won several times just by going to the site. HTH someone. 
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill

There is an iRazoo code out for 40 points until tomorrow night! It is on their FB page!


----------



## Pam6

There is a 50 point code out on iRazoo on their FB page for a total of 90 points! Both codes are still active as of this posting!


----------



## Pam6

pamda said:


> I signed up for Razoo,too





prairiecomforts said:


> I have already gotten about 900 points on it tonight! With only 3000 needed for a $5 amazon card - I am excited!


Have either of you received ANY search win points for iRazoo?? I have not received any matching points from any of the 5 people that have signed up under me. I had two knew people sign up under me and I did not get the 50 sign up points for them either.


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> Have either of you received ANY search win points for iRazoo?? I have not received any matching points from any of the 5 people that have signed up under me. I had two knew people sign up under me and I did not get the 50 sign up points for them either.


 Nope
not me,


----------



## Pam6

Thanks Pamda! One of my other referrals from iRazoo finally did a search and won and I did get matching points from her. I am waiting to hear back about my credit for my two newest referrals sign up bonus.


----------



## Pam6

Collector bills are out on Swagbucks again for Memorial Day! If you collect all four of the collector dollars you get a bonus! You can now see which collectors bills you have gotten under the My Swagbucks: Collector Bills under your points. So get searching this week so you can earn a bonus!! YAY!


----------



## pamda

It is cool that we can see which bills we have on Swagbucks now. I just add 10.00 to my amazon account from swag..:banana02: I am going to work on iRazoo tonight. See if I can win anything.


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome Pamda!! Don't forget to get your 105 points from iRazoo for doing two comments/recommendations and 5 points for clicking on the MEGA earnings page! I was able to get 7 and 12 iRazoo points today in videos! And I got a 14 from a search this morning. That was all in about 5 minutes!

I love being able to see which SB collector bills we have got! There has been times that I have sworn I have gotten them all but then have not gotten the bonus. So now I will know for sure!


----------



## pamda

I actually wrote down everytime I got a bill needed and then knowing I had them all waited to get the bonus. I am still waiting. I now take screen shots of them. I just learned how. If you can prove things swags will pay. Shouldn't have too prove it but whatever. I did really weel at swagbucks yesterday. Today not so good so far.


----------



## Pam6

I worked all weekend so I did the bare minimum and my referrals rocked and got me several points on Saturday! My goal is to get to 4,000 Swagbucks today...35 points to go and I have not played the games yet. That makes me just over 1900 points to go to get my $50 AGC! (Plus the 2250 for the 5 $5 AGC at the beginning of June.) I am getting excited to cash out that $50 gift card next month!! 

I have been lazy all day today...because I worked 20 hours between Saturday at 5pm to Sunday 8pm (20 out of 27 hours.) So I have been watching the NCAA Softball tournaments that I recorded while I was working and raking in the SwagTv bucks today. I am up to 36 SB for the day on the SwagTv!

Pamda, what goodies are you getting with your earnings??


----------



## pamda

WOW, I don't have very many referals. Yours rock! I use my gc cash for oil oil, cocnut oil, books and stuff. I have a huge wish list and choise from it when I have enough gc cash saved up.


----------



## Pam6

Now I remember Pamda, you use if for making homemade soaps right?

Here is the blog post about the collector bills so you can see them:
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/05/get-ready-to-collect-some-bills.html

It seems like the 7 is the hot bill for the day today. I have gotten 2 of them now and a bunch of people in one of the swag comments said they got the 7 too. I think out of like 30 comments everyone got a 7 but one person who got an 8.

I have 34 swagbuck referrals. 3 have already maxed out and I only have like 3 or 4 that are active at all right now. The others have not done anything.


----------



## pamda

No I am not the one making soap, even though it's a great idea. I just like good stuff and hate paying cash (daughter says cheap). I need to revive my blog and work the referrals.


----------



## Pam6

WOW!!!!!
I just maxed out on my SwagTV points! 75 points baby!! WOOT!!! This is the first time I have ever maxed out on swagtv!!
I have also got all four of my search rewards for the day too! 7,7,7, and an 8. I also did the games. Hmmmm...now what to do with it?? I have earned all the points I possibly can for the day. I have 4,035 now.


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> WOW!!!!!
> I just maxed out on my SwagTV points! 75 points baby!! WOOT!!! This is the first time I have ever maxed out on swagtv!!
> I have also got all four of my search rewards for the day too! 7,7,7, and an 8. I also did the games. Hmmmm...now what to do with it?? I have earned all the points I possibly can for the day. I have 4,035 now.


7 is the number ! Followed by 8, then a 9.
Pam6, now i can sleep tonight knowing that you found the max out on swagtv, lol.

Swag on ladies !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Oh good! I am glad you will be sleeping better tonight Pelenaka! :grin: Haha...I knew that it was 75, this is just the first time I have ever hit it! My brother has hit it a couple of times on the weekends. 
On iRazoo I got a 14, 13, 13, and 16 for searches today! 3/4 of those came just from clicking on my bookmark to go to the site because I have words saved in the search box! 
So I head off to bed with 906 iRazoo points (they still owe me 150 in missing referral bonus) and 4,036 Swagbucks!

P.S. My mom cooked a meat loaf according to one of the swagtv videos and she swears that it is the best tasting meatloaves she has ever had!! It said to make your meatloaf just like you normally do...same ingredients. shape it in your normal pan. Then turn it upside down on one of those broiler pans. Then generously top with a mixture of ketchup, bbq sauce, and honey. She said it was the best ever! The grease from the ground meat did not sit in the pan and cook into the meat she said, and she uses really lean meat.


----------



## Pam6

I finally got a response back about the referral points for iRazoo:

Thanks for the email. We have unfortunately changed our policy. We now give 50 points to the new person joining but not to the person referring. We of course still give you the matching points! This was done because of rampant cheating by those creating fake emails just to earn the 50 points for each referral. 

Again, your friends will still get the 50 points when they join and you will still get the matching points!

Thanks,
Team

BOO HOO!! That was 150 points!


----------



## pamda

I did irazoo for a while tonight. Didn't win any points, but got 100 for aproving sites and 5 for something..can't remember what,lol. Not bad I guess.


----------



## Pelenaka

So much for sleeping soundly ah well I've racked up almost 60 swagbucks.
Which I need 'cause I have to order some work shoes going back to the grindstone soon.

BTW just got 12 swagbucks so another collector bill - the kiss. Today must be 12 then.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## prairiecomforts

Ok ladies! I am back! Been off line for almost a week. Had some major computer problems. The kids are no longer playing any games on the computer UNLESS they are on the swag bucks site!!! lol

Glad to see everyone is doing so well. I need to get back to cracking again! Lots of stuff on my amazon wish list!


----------



## Pam6

Welcome back Prairiecomforts! Bummer about the computer! My kids took out a couple computers here too from playing kids educational games. They would click on the ads on the side...yeah those are really viruses!! The virus people KNOW that kids will click on them as soon as the parent is not around.  

Pelenaka, I hope you find a job you enjoy if you have to go back to work. I don't really like working but my job is SUPER easy! The hardest part is staying awake, which I have been able to do. I like that it is only here and there and not all the time and that it is good extra money!

Pamda, you are 105 points closer to the $5 at least!!


----------



## pamda

iRazz is paying well for me today> I quadrupled things from last night so far. Swag is so so. I found another way to get money for Amazon.com today. They buy text books. And some other books like needlework,sewing etc. I have a bunch I thought I needed and just had to have. I have not opened them for at least 8 months. Just taking up space and collecing dust. They don't bring much, but more than at a yardsale, so off they go tomorrow. And I have 12.00 more in my account.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Pamda!! That is awesome!!


----------



## pamda

3 amazon gc now. One week to go this month. Need another to reach my meager goal of 4.


----------



## Pam6

4 is $20!! In two months that is $40 and enough to get some pretty good stuff with free shipping! 
P.S. If anyone is ready to use their gift cards I am an Amazon Associate and would love to put a link for your item up on my blog so that I can get some earnings from it! Just PM me with with a link to the item(s) you are interested in! Thanks! 

I got the 15 point collector bill this morning! So now I have the 15 and 7. I think tomorrow is the last day and I need two more! ACK! That is only 7 more chances at 4 possible wins a day.


----------



## Pam6

Wow, I just did the daily poll and NO ONE answered saying they have got all 4! 
I figured 5 days at 4 wins a day...IF you get all 4 search wins a day...that is 20 chances to get 4 collector bills! That means 1 in 5 has to be a different bill. Sigh.... I don't think I have ever gotten all of the collector bills for any holidays. I will be very happy if one of you were able to get them all!!


----------



## Pam6

No less than 5 codes out on Swagbucks today!! Be watching for them!
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/05/get-ready-for-the-extravaganza.html
Don't forget there is a Swidget on my blog if you need to find a code on it!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> No less than 5 codes out on Swagbucks today!! Be watching for them!
> http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/05/get-ready-for-the-extravaganza.html
> Don't forget there is a Swidget on my blog if you need to find a code on it!


U beat to it Pam6, I thought I post 'bout the codes also.
I've never done the codes before. 
Guess nows a good a time as any to learn. I need to get @ least another $5 agc before the second week of June. Both daughters have B-days next month. Am planning on buying something frivolous for them, cds.
This morning I got 24 swags for a search which was nice. Since then I've been doing my houshold chores & watching swagtv. 

I have 6 referrals and only one was active for a bit.
I wish I could find a way to explain just how easy & really not time consuming doing swagbucks is. I mean really it's free money after all.
Did I meantion I bought groceries with my swags, lol.

http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/05/greased-budget.html


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Feel free to copy my blog post and do a similar blog post! Anything that helps you out!!

I missed both codes from this morning.  There is supposed to be a big one this evening that you have to hunt for throughout the day though. 
AND....I just got a 47 on a search!! WOOT!! 
I 'wanted' to go out shopping this evening to get myself a new dress for summer but I used some of my pocket money on Tuesday and now I can't find it. I am thinking it might have gone through the wash and I can not even find the pants I wore on Tuesday...so now I might just stay home and wait for the code(s) and go out shopping tomorrow. I have not made up my mind entirely yet.


----------



## Pam6

Ok, I just got the most recent code for 7 SB! YAY! Remember to "Like" Swagbucks on FB. That is where I am finding them posted.


----------



## pamda

I got all the codes but the earlist one...I gave up on the clues and the blog one..eewww. Then it was on FB that it was only worth 20 points. After all the work that went into looking for it.


----------



## prairiecomforts

I just got 3 codes today and then the "big" one worth 20 points. Didn't have much luck on the searches though.


----------



## pamda

Well, I gave in and found the 20 pointer. It was a pain until I remembered my stratagy from the last one. Peice of cake after that.


----------



## Pam6

Cool! I am glad you both got the 20 points! I ended up going shopping. Then when I got home my phone and internet were down.  So I missed out on those points. But my 47 pointer made up for it and I got 20 points in Serta commercial videos this morning! Now, I just need the 12 pointer for the Collector Bills so I am hoping I get it today but I think points are always a little harder to get on Fridays.


----------



## pamda

Where do you find videos ? I very seldom find them on swagbucks if ever. i haven't seen one this week at all.
47 points is great!


----------



## Pam6

I found them this morning on the Homepage, just under the slide. My mom did not have it when I helped her this morning at her house. It seems to be completely random. Most of them I find under Gambit or Paymentwall though. I have not had any of the 2 point videos in a LONG time!


----------



## Pelenaka

I got 2 bucks for watching a video 'bout a 3 wheels motorcycle. It was in the complete special offers section. Is that what you are referring to as the slide Pam6?

K, time to go feed & water the buns, check on plants I still have in the greenhouse, then finsh up sanding the drywall seams I taped up last night. Hopefully I can get the last of the retro 1970's popcorn ceiling off so I can start painting the livingroom.
Tylenol and later tonight rum will be my friend.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

The slide is on the homepage. Right now it features the Collector Bills, Book Club, Hot Deals, and Invite & Earn. The Serta commercial video was right under it. It must have been a very limited time thing.
But most of them I get from the Special Offers page...where you found the 3 wheel motorcycle video.


----------



## Pam6

Code in the chat bar for 4 SB for another 20 minutes!


----------



## pamda

So,I checked the photo with the 1000 point winner on the bottom of the page and there they are. The same two guys and same name I have seem a least two other times, smiling out at me. (swagbucks). What is up with that? I thought I was seeing the same people from time to time ,this just confirms it. Weird, or ?


----------



## Pam6

If anyone is on FB send me a PM with your name and we can start our own little (private) alert group for SB and iRazoo codes.


----------



## Pam6

The FB Trivia app is back up! And I am clearly no good at it!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> The slide is on the homepage. Right now it features the Collector Bills, Book Club, Hot Deals, and Invite & Earn. The Serta commercial video was right under it. It must have been a very limited time thing.
> But most of them I get from the Special Offers page...where you found the 3 wheel motorcycle video.


Ah k now I'm in the loop.
That's the place where those awesome phili cheese sauce videos played over & over for 2 bucks each. Geez how I miss them.
Now all I get is a add for downloading explorer. 
Have been doing great with 4 separate swag searching of 10 bucks each on this mega swag friday.

Apprently I need to check out the fb page. 
Thanks Pam6.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Today is another softball watching day for me so I am hoping t load up on the SwagTv points today! The weather is nice today but it is so wet here that we literally can not even walk in the yard without getting mud up to our knees. Tomorrow night I have to work so I will not be getting many points tomorrow or Monday. Monday I will be sleeping and then having family time so not much computer. DH is away at a concert...he runs the sound system for a friend...so there is not much of anything else to do today, so I might as well get the swagbucks! LOL!

I have already got triples with iRazoo!


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! I MAXED OUT on SwagTv today! I am 4,846 SB now! Plus I got 6 search hits on iRazoo today!! So I am at 1839 over there! WOOHOO!!


----------



## pamda

Great job,PAM! I got 3 hits on iRazoo today and the 100 for approving sites. I am over 1000 already there. I have almost enough for another 5.00 gc on swagbucks and I cashed in for 25.00 at mypoints. And I shipped my books to amazon. I am going to be looking for more books to sell them this week. I want a couple big buck things and am planning on not spending a penny out of pocket for them.


----------



## Pam6

Pamda that is totally awesome!! When you say you 'got 3 hits on iRazoo' do you mean that you 3 instant search wins? You signed up under me and I did not get any credit if you did get instant search wins...hmmm. $25 for mypoints ROCKS!! 
Way to go on the books too! I went to a book fair at a library one time and saw someone there that had a little book scanner thing and they were scanning the bar codes to see how much they were selling for online and then purchasing for $.25-$5 and then reselling them. Maybe that would be something to look into if you go to a lot of garage sales and book sales.


----------



## pamda

Yes..19-16-16. Wonder why you didn't get them. I got one for 16 this morning that's not showing up on my list also. Maybe they will catch up tomorrow, I hope. And that's a cool idea for buying books, but amazon won't take library books neither will the other text book place. Wonder where they were selling. Off to look it up. Thanks!


----------



## Pam6

Hmm...Are you doing the captcha after every search win? All of my search wins are showing up on my points history.

ETA: I just clicked on it and with my words saved in the box...so no working for it! LOL! I got a 20 on iRazoo!
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=PamandBill


----------



## pamda

Yes..doing the cattcha and it said 16 added. bummer


----------



## Pam6

Radium One!!! KMART!!! 14 points! Hit to print coupon!! Do it MULTIPLE times!! I got 84 points!! WOOT!

There is a SB code out for 5 more minutes on twitter. 

And I do not even have a printer hooked up to the computer! I just hit print! THAT ROCKED!


----------



## pamda

There's a swag code in the blog..good until 5 pm...7 points


----------



## Pelenaka

Thanks pamda, I appreciate it.


----------



## Pam6

There is an iRazoo code out on FB for 100 points!
Some changes to iRazoo:
We have made the following changes: (1)We have increased recommendation cap to 150 points/day.(2) We got rid of recommendation timer(3)Instant win times extended to 3am EST(4)We have further increased the number of times one can win instantly to 10. To make all this possible, we changed # recommendation points to 10.So yes, you will have to make more recommendations but now you can get 150 points a day guaranteed!


----------



## prairiecomforts

Gosh - you ladies are so inspiring! I am having a really slow week so far. Dealing with a lot because of the weather and the flood conditions locally! (I posted about flooding on the Missouri on the survival forum.) Anyway - I am going to be home for the next few days and see if I can get back on track! My amazon wish list keeps growing - now I have to get rolling to get some of it so we can still enjoy it this summer!


----------



## Pam6

I started cashing out my $5 AGC for Swagbucks today! When I am trying for that $50 AGC it really puts a hurting on the points! LOL! I am at 4,367 after cashing out two today. I can get 3 more and then I am back to working on the $50 card! I figured I have to earn at least 99 SB a day in order to get the $50 card by the end of June! My birthday is Friday so I will get 50 points! YAY! It is a good thing I am getting the points too because I will be out of town all day because I am going to the Hartville Marketplace and will not be able to do any searches. 
I have 2,799 iRazoo points so I will be able to cash out a $5 AGC tomorrow through it!  The new points system has really helped me out over there! I got 8 search wins yesterday and the full 150 for recommendations! I already did the full recommendations for today too! So if I get a couple searches today and do the recommendations tomorrow I will have it! 
Prairiecomforts, I hear you on the amazon wish list growing! LOL! Even my kids are adding stuff to the list! And please be careful and stay safe while you are helping with the flooding!


----------



## Pam6

Check out my signature line! I redid it! What do you think??


----------



## Pelenaka

k now I have swag envy Pam6. I'm only up to 13 but hey I'll take free money anyday.
Ah well ... 
I know what u mean 'bout saving up for the $50 amazon gift card. It seems to take forever, but I can get a $5 gift card rather quickly. Well not lately been doing an extreme makeover on our livingroom. K, that's not exactly correct as no one but my 16 y.o. & myself have been scraping plaster popcorn off the cieling among other projects. 
Got myself a great tan whoel stripping the baseboards out in the ffront lawn. Also was able to catch up with everyone life who walked by.
Taking a break now from hanging wall paper.

Swag on ladies !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> Check out my signature line! I redid it! What do you think??


 Very cool!


----------



## Pam6

Pelenka, I bet your finished room is going to be awesome!! 
Thanks Pamda! 

I was on FB and they were pointing out that the $50 card is no longer available! WAH! (Only in Canada) I am hoping they have it available by the time I do get my points up there! It is $5 worth of points lost to get two $25 cards.


----------



## pamda

The 50.00 card is still in the swag store. I wonder what's up


----------



## Pam6

Thanks Pamda! It is there now! I looked earlier and it was definitely not. I wonder if enough people complained and that is why it is back! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

Yay! I cashed out another $5 with iRazoo! I am really like the new changes! I spend a little more time on that site now but the money sure is starting to add up over there! It takes me less than 5 minutes to get the 150 points, the first search reward points, and the 5 MEGA earnings click points a day! So even if I can't search all day I still get at least 165 points a day. (3000 points needed for the $5 AGC.)

I also cashed out 2 $5 AGC with Swagbucks! I totally love the first of the month cash outs! LOL! 

P.S. For the regulars that watch this thread I am sorry if some of my posting seems obvious but it is for any newbies that might be reading.


----------



## pamda

I've done well on both sites today...75 on swag. Thanks to my 2 active referals. And 192 at iRazoo. I should have enough for 2 agc by Sunday night...update already...I have 112 swagbucks for today! Never got that many in one day! cool


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> Yay! I cashed out another $5 with iRazoo! I am really like the new changes! I spend a little more time on that site now but the money sure is starting to add up over there! It takes me less than 5 minutes to get the 150 points, the first search reward points, and the 5 MEGA earnings click points a day! So even if I can't search all day I still get at least 165 points a day. (3000 points needed for the $5 AGC.)
> 
> I also cashed out 2 $5 AGC with Swagbucks! I totally love the first of the month cash outs! LOL!
> 
> P.S. For the regulars that watch this thread I am sorry if some of my posting seems obvious but it is for any newbies that might be reading.


 How do you get the 5 MEGA earnings? I seem to be missing something. Thanks for your help


----------



## Pam6

pamda said:


> How do you get the 5 MEGA earnings? I seem to be missing something. Thanks for your help


Go to MY ACCOUNT. Then down near the bottom of the list it says NEW MEGA EARNINGS....just click on it! That's it!! Once you click on it it looks just like the end result to SB's NOSO page.


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> Go to MY ACCOUNT. Then down near the bottom of the list it says NEW MEGA EARNINGS....just click on it! That's it!! Once you click on it it looks just like the end result to SB's NOSO page.


Thanks!


----------



## Pam6

You are welcome! 
I cashed out my 5th $5 AGC this morning for SB....I didn't do it yesterday because I was out with my mom for my birthday! (We went to the Heartville Marketplace and then ended up at Roger's animal auction where I brought home 4 Penciled Palm Turkey babies! LOL)
I am now at 3,464 SB....so now the race is on to get the 5,900 for the $50 gift card! I want it THIS month!! 
I am now up to 550 iRazoo points! I earned those in just two days!


----------



## pamda

I need 500 for irazoo for agc. I just got 28 on swag for how to treat a sour stomach. I am 58 from another $ 5.00 card. That will be 2 in 4 days. I really need to find more referals. I want some turkeys...I have had them a couple times. They are fun.


----------



## pamda

7 point code in swag good until 5pdt..good luck


----------



## Pam6

pamda said:


> I need 500 for irazoo for agc. I just got 28 on swag for how to treat a sour stomach. I am 58 from another $ 5.00 card. That will be 2 in 4 days. I really need to find more referals. I want some turkeys...I have had them a couple times. They are fun.


You are doing great! A 28 is awesome!


----------



## pamda

Gift card #2 is ordered. Wow, I looked at my ledger and I have made almost 100.00 from June last year to now. And I did not have any referals until January this year. I spend too much time on the computer..lol. And I worked 10 to 12 hours days from October through March. It isn't much but every gift card is cash in bank for me.


----------



## Pelenaka

_It isn't much but every gift card is cash in bank for me_

I actually think that the amazon gift cards have "more" value than just the face value. 
Truth be told I would have a hard time saving up money to put in my amazon acct. Add in that I alway get a deal on my purchases much more so than a brick & motar store, & free shipping. 
One last aspect is that amazon saves me time & stress which as got to have a huge monetary value. No way coud I justify real time shopping, going from one store to the next. Nor do I really want to.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gena

Pam6 said:


> You are welcome!
> I cashed out my 5th $5 AGC this morning for SB....I didn't do it yesterday because I was out with my mom for my birthday! (We went to the Heartville Marketplace and then ended up at Roger's animal auction where I brought home 4 Penciled Palm Turkey babies! LOL)
> I am now at 3,464 SB....so now the race is on to get the 5,900 for the $50 gift card! I want it THIS month!!
> I am now up to 550 iRazoo points! I earned those in just two days!


Forgive my very first post not being any type of introduction. 

I'm fairly new at Swagbucks, but it seems odd to me to spend 5900 SB on a $50 Amazon card when those same points will net you $65 (plus a few SB leftover) if you buy them $5 at a time. What am I missing here?


----------



## pamda

You can only get 5 cards of any value in one month..so 5 $5.00 cards, or 5 $ of any other donomination. So it takes a couple months to do 50.00 in fives. If you have alot of referals and alot of swag bucks you are better off doing larger amounts at a time. I do fives as I don't have enough referals to do more.


----------



## Gena

pamda said:


> You can only get 5 cards of any value in one month..so 5 $5.00 cards, or 5 $ of any other donomination. So it takes a couple months to do 50.00 in fives. If you have alot of referals and alot of swag bucks you are better off doing larger amounts at a time. I do fives as I don't have enough referals to do more.


I knew I had to be missing something! Thank you


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for answering Pamda! I have been away from the computer the last few days. 
Yeah, only being able to redeem 5 of anyone card really puts a hurting on my earnings potential. But, I still do good and I have got LOTS of good stuff so I am not going to complain!


----------



## jadedhkr

I signed up last night and am at 286 swagbucks and 232 at irazoo! I'm eager to earn those gift cards and use them for some homesteading type items Thanks!


----------



## Pam6

jadedhkr said:


> I signed up last night and am at 286 swagbucks and 232 at irazoo! I'm eager to earn those gift cards and use them for some homesteading type items Thanks!


AWESOME!! You are over half way to your first $5 on SB!! Post here if you have any questions and we will try our best to answer them as quickly as possible! 
I am so glad others are able to get involved and earn too!! That is so exciting for me to see all of you posting about your winnings and points!! :nanner:


----------



## Pam6

Whew! I have been so busy with a new goat and planting the garden that I have not got as many search points as I used to! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pamda

I'm 50 points from my 3rd $5.00 gc. And in irazoo I am almost there too


----------



## Pam6

pamda said:


> I'm 50 points from my 3rd $5.00 gc. And in irazoo I am almost there too


"Like"


----------



## jadedhkr

Got my first gift card last night and am 49 swagbucks away from another. Woohoo!


----------



## Pam6

jadedhkr said:


> Got my first gift card last night and am 49 swagbucks away from another. Woohoo!


"Like"


----------



## jadedhkr

just got 59 sb for searching homesteading today. lol


----------



## Pam6

jadedhkr said:


> just got 59 sb for searching homesteading today. lol


SWEET!! That should have put you over the top for your $5 AGC then right?? Congrats!!

ETA: It is even sweeter because you are under me and I got 59 SB's too! WOOT!!! That totally rocked!!!


----------



## pamda

59 wow! That's great!


----------



## pamda

First 5.00 gc from iRazoo! Yeee hawww! Lol


----------



## jadedhkr

Yep, got my other AGC and did a couple surveys today. I'll probably let SBTV run later while watching a movie. 

That's cool you got the SB's too! I need some people under me. lol


----------



## pamda

I got another gc from swag today. I have done every video in razoo and actually got to do a survey on swag and got the bucks already. My first one.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go on the AGC Pamda and Jadedhkr!!! You guys are rocking!!


----------



## Pam6

WOW! I have totally rocked out the points so far today! A 33 for me and a 33 for one of my referrals! Thank you referrals!! I still have my games to play and more searching! 

06/10/11	Searching the Web	33 SB
06/10/11	Referral SB from: P**	33 SB
06/10/11	Referral SB from: c**	11 SB
06/10/11	Referral SB from: c**	11 SB
06/10/11	Referral SB from: j**	7 SB
06/10/11	Referral SB from: P**	7 SB
06/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: NOSO Visit	2 SB
06/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Daily Referral	1 SB
06/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Daily Poll	1 SB
06/10/11	Bonus Swag Bucks: Survey Visit	1 SB
06/10/11	Searching the Web	9 SB
06/10/11	Referral SB from: m** 8 SB

I have 4,347 SB! 1,935 on iRazoo!


----------



## PMcNemar

I haven't qualified for any of the surveys, they just don't like me, I'm not interesting enough. lol


----------



## pamda

WAY TO GO PAM!!! I have done one survey in the whole time I've been doing it. I haven't done well today but I have been on the run all day and yesterday and the day before. I need to get on it today. I did manage to put more than 35 bucks on Amazon with just my points and book trade ins. Waiting on 25 from mypoints. And 10 dollars from swag. and 5 fron razoo. I am rather proud of all this spending money just from a few hours a week of computer time.


----------



## pamda

By the way..BING has a reward thing for searches also. It's a beta program and a $5 amazon gc is only 541 points right now. I got my first one yesterday and it was posted today. I still have no idea how I fell into this one but free money is good


----------



## Pam6

I don't even try for the surveys either. They take to long to fill out to just get disqualified at the END!


----------



## Pam6

Between iRazoo and Swagbucks I had $90.20 in my Amazon account. I WAS going to wait until I got the $50 AGC and it cleared but, I figured with $90 I still qualified for free shipping so why wait any longer for some of my smaller items on my wishlist! Soooo....
I got:

A Diva Cup (And for every month I use this I save even more money!!) 

Command and Conquer We love this game and we LOVE to play head to head but you we needed all of the discs for our other computer that we had hooked up so we have more choices of games to play instead of just the one game that we have an extra disc of. So this is kind of a gift for the boys even though I am the reigning head to head champ!! Mwhahahaaaa!!

Cream Horn molds for making clothes pin cookies. I want to make traditional clothes pin cookies and then I want to do some with lemon curd inside and dust powdered sugar on top! Oh yeah! YUM! I wanted to get two sets but I had to pay shipping on the Diva cup so I did not have enough money...next time I will get a second set. 

A hot dog bread baking pan! For when I get really good at making homemade bread. Plus I can use it for making perfect sized garlic bread sticks!

Fuzzi buns menstrual cloths.

ALL FREE with my Swagbucks and iRazoo earnings! I could have spent that time playing farmville or farmtown but instead I think playing on iRazoo and SB is WAY WAY WAY more fun since I actually earned all of this cool stuff!!! And now I have .40 left in my account! LOL!


----------



## pamda

That's what I was telling my hubby. I have 48.00 and change in my account right now and 25.00 more on the way (actally 35.00) I could go back to farmville but this is so much cooler.


----------



## Elffriend

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been answered already. I just joined yesterday. I'm only getting 3 swag buck each time the TV meter gets to 100%, not 5. Did they change that? 

Is there a maximum you can get each day?


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been answered already. I just joined yesterday. I'm only getting 3 swag buck each time the TV meter gets to 100%, not 5. Did they change that?
> 
> Is there a maximum you can get each day?


Yes, it changed a while ago but I am unable to edit the first post on here. 
You need to find the shortest videos you can and watch them over and over. You can earn a maximum of 75 points from swagtv a day.
Ask away! It is easier for us to recover something rather than have newbies search back through this long thread!  
And Welcome!!


----------



## Betho

Okay you got me started! I have 100 points so far since last night. Question about swagtv - you talk about letting it run in the background - don't you have to keep clicking the play buttons?

And I know you were talking about codes for more points, what's that all about?


----------



## Pelenaka

There's a code posted on swagbuck's facebook wall good for 5 swagbucks.

Pam, I don't get credit for watching the same swagtv video twice. The only time that happened was those videos posted either on the slider or the home page and unfortunetly that stopped. Boy I miss those Philly cream Cheese videos, lol.

I'm less than 70 swagbucks away from my 3rd agc of the month. Good thing as we're almost out of Mircle Whip (amazon sells food!).


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

On SwagTv I pick two videos that are really short next to each other and just go back and forth. I just leave it open in another tab and between reading on other forums I just go back and click for another video to start every so often. Or when I am watching a movie I just keep and eye on it and keep clicking on them. I don't get a ton of points from SwagTv, just a few here and there. I have only maxed out 3 times.
I sure do miss those Philly cheese videos too!!! 

Codes:
"Like" this site on FB:
http://www.facebook.com/SwagBucksTricks
They are good about posting when a code is out. Codes are very random and generally up for just a short time.


----------



## Pelenaka

Ah that explains allot Lucy.
Husband has been off of work this week so he has been in charge of making dinner while I either hang paper, paint, or today strip the last few feet of woodworkin the living room. I set up my lap top on the kitchen table and asked him to click on a video prn.
Yesterday he was teaching daughter how to reload so I was both painting & clicking on videos. Fair work out climbing up & down latter. Seemed like every video was under a minute. Pat on the back for not getting paint on my lap top.

Haven't maxed out on videos yet, but this evening I justmight. 
I have maxed out on games lately. I play during my 2 coffee breaks.

Haven't been scoring bucks as easily as I use to doing searches it seems. Which is why I have been concenrating on the videos. 

Just got done watching/listening to a video on making Panettone French Toast, six eggs, brown sugar & panettone bread. Good thing nightgowns aren't fitted.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I am SO GLAD I stay away from the recipe videos!! I LOVE me some french toast already!! No way do I need to juice it up!!! LOL! But of course if you are going up and down the ladder you can have that extra french toast! 
I have been watching swagbucks on FB and they are saying that it is kind of set up that you can now only get the search points at certain times of the day. But, once the system opens up to get the 3rd search win a day you can start searching, like at some point in the evening, and you can get all 3 search wins in a short time. Then the 4th one later in the evening. Some have said that the system is open to getting all 4 search wins the closer it gets to midnight before the system resets itself. Does that make sense?


----------



## Pelenaka

I'm not sure I've gotten search wins @ all hours of the day & night (EST).
I know that the website is based on PST.
Lately I've been scoring wins on just typing in sites that I go to like my email servers or my blog instead of using my favorites tab.

I try to read through swagbuck's fb page twice a day to see if there's a code then I go to your blog & hit the widget. Sometimes someone will post that there's a video to be watched like the beer one for 2 swag bucks.

I think I may have gotten another referral when I sold plants @ my gf's yard sale. I was playing the online game crusher on swagbucks with the sound on. My gf asked me if that was a swag game which I said yeah no doubt u know I'm all about the free groceries. 
Well that sparked a conversation and an exchange of email addresses with a woman who was shopping @ the sale. Her interest really perked up when I told her that Amazon also sold diapers. She had a 9 month old in her arms.

I have 7 referrals but so far only one person is active on a daily basis.

In the mean time I swag away for free food. :sing: Yeah :sing: it with me ladies ... we'll be swag'ng til it ends just swag'ng (sung to the tune of Swinging) ...


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/05/greased-budget.html


----------



## pamda

I am about to order another 5 buck gc..go swagbucks..lol. I am ordering olive oil, coconut oil and peanut butter today. Oh, an a blender. Mine broke. I am thinking about making business card with my swagbucks, irazoo and zoombucks referals on them. Or making flyers to hang in laundry mats and stores. I need more referals. Free groceries should do it and diapers..lol


----------



## Pelenaka

I'm telling you her eyes really got big when I said that Amazon sold pampers.

You do know that there is a link on swagbucks for biz cards u might as well get some swag bucks off of your order, lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenka, I hope she signs up under you!! 
Congrats Pamda on another AGC!! 

I am up to 42 referrals now. The last few have been more active than some of the others...but how long that lasts is anyone guess. I am up to 4,898 SB! 1,002 points until my $50 AGC!!
iRazoo is at 2,584 points! Almost to another $5 there!


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> Pelenka, I hope she signs up under you!!
> Congrats Pamda on another AGC!!
> 
> I am up to 42 referrals now. The last few have been more active than some of the others...but how long that lasts is anyone guess. I am up to 4,898 SB! 1,002 points until my $50 AGC!!
> iRazoo is at 2,584 points! Almost to another $5 there!


:banana:


----------



## Pam6

I got another $5 AGC from iRazoo today!! 
I am 731 SB away from the $50 AGC on Swagbucks!


----------



## Gena

I'm 31 away from a second $5 Amazon card! I hope I can earn enough to take some of the sting out of Christmas shopping 

On a different note, has anyone noticed how unsettling some of the pop up search suggestions are?


----------



## pamda

I was talking to my daughter and she and her hubby both do MyPoints. She does some shopping from there as does he. That and the daily 5 pointers and surveys get them Walmart gift cards they use on black friday to by gifts for all four kids. Last year between the two of them they had over $300.00 in gift cards.


----------



## Pam6

Gena, I find that iRazoo does not sensor their site suggestions as much as Swagbucks does. I feel that SB does a really good job of sensoring. I hope you got your 31 points! If so, congrats on your second $5 card! 

Pamda, $300 is awesome! I just don't do much internet buying except for with the AGC I have earned.


----------



## Pelenaka

Congradulations on everyone's good earnings.
I got 2 more referrals yesterday either off my blog or from a post on a yahoo group. 
Didn't get much swagg'n in yesterday gardening. Have half of my veggie plants in, direct planted more seeds, and split other plants like butterfly pin cushion. By the time I cam ein at 9:30 my hands were to sore to keyboard.

I'll let all my gf who shop online know about the mypoints. Last items I bought online were the girls jeans off the Lee site & a sweater that hubby has been drooling over @ Christmas. Both websites I clicked thru upromise so I coudlk earn some money toward the girls tuition. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## prairiecomforts

Yay! I am doing a little happy dance right now! I just got 40 sb from doing a search! Yes - it is 3:28 am ( and no I am not usually up seaching the web at this time!) but I am thrilled! This is the highest I have ever gotten from one seach! Just cashed in for another $5 amazon gc day before yesterday - so this 40 sb will help get me to another one just a little faster! Just wanted to share!


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! Prairiecomforts that is awesome!! I love getting the big wins!!

Sigh...We had a storm come through last night and blew up my modem and router! POUT!!! So I did not have any internet until 3PM today. I missed out on some points....but on the bright side I got 13 referral search wins since I was last on!!!! For a total of 137 SB! 
468 SB away from $50!!


----------



## pamda

Wow! Way to go! I got my Amazon order to go. I am stocked up on oils for a while..I feel better when a few things are put back for later. I signed up for a couple other sites this week. Waiting to see how it works out. Fun fun


----------



## Pam6

There is a Levi SwagTV with a code it that you can play 50 times and put a code in 50 times at 1 point each and earn 50 SB!
http://player.swagbucks.com/free_videos/e/levis_ride4water/431/102637/


----------



## pamda

I got all the vid points plus the normal stv points..wow. Boring! lol. So it turned into like 65 points pr 67 points.lost count. Plus there was a 8 point task above the special offers page that I got too.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Pamda! I think I have like 23 of the points so far.


----------



## Pam6

I got my 50!! That was actually pretty quick!


----------



## Pelenaka

I apprently had issues so I only got maybe 20 of the 1 buck swag codes & 6 or 9 of the regular vid swagbucks. Oh well now I'm only 94 points away from another $5 agc which will be my 3rd or fourth for this month. 
I'm aiming for a card per week.

Thanks Pam6 for posting the link. I did have problems until I got on the facebook page & someone pointed out where the codes were apprearing. 
I keep looking for them in the actual video.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Sorry about that Pelenka, I should have been clearer. I am glad you got some points!


----------



## pamda

I just got 14 for a kmart coupon in the bottom slider and am up past 500 now. I think I made 240 points so far today, between that vid thing and some other stuff and my sister getting crazy large search points.


----------



## Pelenaka

Now I know why I aspire to have active refferals - got online & I had 51 sb from my only active refferal. 
Between that & just doing da swag I cashed in another 450 for an agc.

~~ pelenaka ~


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome Pamda and Pelenaka!!! 
My sister maxed out under me last night so that is one active referral 'lost' for me! But thankfully I got 1,000 SB from her!! 
288 SB until I get the $50 AGC!! It is in sight! Hopefully I will get it today or tomorrow!!


----------



## Elffriend

I only joined last week and I redeemed for my first amazon gift certificate today!

Are people finding that it's easy to maintain earning $5/week? I don't have any referrals and I'm not likely to get any.


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on your first $5 AGC Elffriend! I found it easy to get $5 before I had referrals and my mom has no problem getting $5 a week with no referrals...when she tries at all! 
I also find it super easy to get a $5 from iRazoo every 10-12 days...so $10-$15 a month there with no referrals. I spend less time on iRazoo too...a lot less!


----------



## Pam6

CODE IN THE BLOG!

I just took some surveys...normally I do not even try but I am so close to my $50 AGC I thought I would and I qualified for two of them! One for 100 points and one for 38 SB!! I am 96 SB away from the $50!!!


----------



## pamda

The same video offer from yesterday is up from 11pm my time until 10 am tomorrow (Sunday) on it's double now. watch 100 times for 100 swag bucks and 30 swag tv bucks. I managed 40 tonight. Will finish when I get up.


----------



## Pam6

I just since this and I am heading out to church and then to go pick up some turkey babies so no extra points for me today!  Hopefully they decide to offer it again! I am 39 points away from $50 AGC!!


----------



## pamda

I got all the above points. Did 40 last night,did 60 this morning, got a bunch of special offers, and 2 searchs already today. In between all my chores. I am almost to 900 points this week alone. I also have a new referal.Happy Happy


----------



## Pam6

:happy: I GOT A $50 AGC!!! WOOT!! WOOT!!! :nanner: :nanner: :nanner:

WOOHOO!! It felt like I was trying forever to get that! Now I am back to collecting to 450 sb at a time now! These will go much faster after trying for so long to get to 5900!


----------



## pamda

cool!!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Pam6

I got a 27 on a search this morning and one of my referrals got a 40 so I am at 501 right now! One down for next month! Four more to go! 
How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Pelenaka

I hit the swag block (simular to writer's block) late last night since I'm this close to my 4th agc of the month. Swagtv wasn't working well for me either the vids weren't playing or I wasn't getting credit. 

I'm @ 440 and just got an 8 buck win. Gonna finish my coffee, snap a pic for a blog post, then start watching swagtv while I do dishes & make dinner. It's raining here in Western New York so I think it's chili & fresh spinach salad from the garden for dinner.

I think that I will have to do an about face this month with my amazon order. Instead of ordering food it will be a cooling pad for my lap top. It's running hot bdespite being elevated.

So far I've been able to get on average $20 but this month I hope to aquire the full $25.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## pamda

I went from 900 to 2003 points today! lots of special offers, swag tv and I signed up for the 1000 point special offer from the credit report place. It's a cancel before 7 day thing so on Sunday or monday I will cancel it. I wanted a credit report anyway. And my DD in New Mexico became an active member tonight. And a cooling pad is a great idea.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Pamda!! That is a LOT of points!!


----------



## pamda

It is! I have never made this kind of points, but really I guess, I bought the 1000 as I paid for the credit score to get them. MY daughter made me 75 points last night. And I was on irazoo for a while and watched all the videos and did the 150,plus a survey so points rocked yesterday. Oh and I did 2 surveys and all the videos on zoombucks. I spent a bit to much time on this machine yesterday evening, I think.


----------



## Pam6

You could have wasted the time on a FB game! Instead you were making some extra money! At least with playing on these you get a real tangible payoff!


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda said:


> I went from 900 to 2003 points today! lots of special offers, swag tv and I signed up for the 1000 point special offer from the credit report place. It's a cancel before 7 day thing so on Sunday or monday I will cancel it. I wanted a credit report anyway. And my DD in New Mexico became an active member tonight.


I was thinking of signing up for that credit report, it's been a while since I got one on myself but I want to get a prepaid visa card to use instead of my bank card. Just incase there is an issue with canceling the contract.

Way to go pamda !

I didn't know that people got paid to play those lame fb games ... explains alot lucy.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

I agree! I stopped mosst games that I pay for this week. I am going to the y instead to get some weight off. And I want to spend more time outside. So point sites are it for the summer


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> I didn't know that people got paid to play those lame fb games ... explains alot lucy.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Maybe my comment came out wrong. I don't know of anyone that gets paid to play FB games. I was saying that she could have been wasting the time on FB games...but instead she was having fun on SB, iRazoo, and ZB and was actually MAKING money to buy real tangible goods...rather than wasting hours on FB games with no payoff except of course that you saved your fake strawberries from withering! LOL! I know some people put a LOT of money into those FB games too!


----------



## Pelenaka

Ah, yeah I had to put the hammer down when I 1st got on fb because peeps were sending me those stupid invite. 
What I can't understand is why I can't get people to do swag but they will do those lame games that don't pay.

Swag on ladies ...


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Ah, yeah I had to put the hammer down when I 1st got on fb because peeps were sending me those stupid invite.
> What I can't understand is why I can't get people to do swag but they will do those lame games that don't pay.
> 
> Swag on ladies ...


Yeah, I don't get it either! And you really only have to spend a couple minutes on Swag and iRazoo and you can easily be earning $35 a month between the two of them. That is more than enough to get free shipping every month! That is a LOT of good stuff at the end of the year! It is like going on a shopping spree every month for free!!


----------



## Pam6

Code out for another 30 minutes!


----------



## Pam6

Ok, I am LOVIN' having Swagbucks and all of these free goodies!! We got the Command & Conquer Game so we could play more head to head games on our computers and I beat my 11 yo once today and my 15 yo TWICE! WOOT!! 
We could only get one (more) out of the 12 games to work head to head though.  But still it is better than just the one that we were playing! It has a lot more options! I am totally loving all the goodies I am earning!!


----------



## pamda

I got 22 points for looking up my old boyfriend from 21 years ago..lol. Only thing he has ever been good for. Silly thing to do.


----------



## Elffriend

Nevermind. The survey swagbucks showed up in a couple of minutes. That was the first survey I've qualified for, 125 swagbucks! That was enough to bump me over 450 and I ordered another AGC.


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on the 22 points Pamda!

Elffriend, 125 points for a survey is awesome!! Way to go!!! Congrats on getting another $5 AGC!!


----------



## pamda

125 is great! I do not do many survey things. Seems I don'y qualify for them. I am more than a third of the way to a 50.00 card


----------



## Elffriend

I have a question. Under my account info, where is says how many swagbucks I have and how many I've redeemed, it also says I've got 13 swagstakes entries. What does that mean? I don't think I entered anything.


----------



## katlupe

Do you ever put the code in from their blog for swag bucks? I think that is what it means. 

:rock: I got 50 swag bucks today for my birthday! I guess it was worth getting a year older for that.


----------



## pamda

I try to do all the code hunts etc.. I usually get them right away, except today. That one made her want to scream. I turned the computer off and went outside. I made way more than enough to make up fpr missing 16.


----------



## lhspirited

A swagstake is an entry into their contest. You get an entry each time you attempt a survey, but aren't able to complete it due to quotas or lack of the correct qualifications.


----------



## lhspirited

As for the 16 point code today, I only got it because I read the facebook page. The posters there made the code much easier to find.


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> I have a question. Under my account info, where is says how many swagbucks I have and how many I've redeemed, it also says I've got 13 swagstakes entries. What does that mean? I don't think I entered anything.


If you have ever been disqualified from a survey you are automatically entered into a swagstakes. You can also get them for being put in 'time out' for searching to fast. If you get the 'swagstakes' thing for searching to fast I have heard you can not get search points for like 24 hours but I am not entirely sure about that. But if you are trying for surveys then that is how you got entered!


----------



## Elffriend

Thanks! I haven't ever gotten anything from searching too fast, but I do try to do surveys when they show up.

I assume that if I win something from a swagstakes they'll let me know, right?


----------



## Pam6

Collector Bills are out for the 4th of July!! If you get them all you get 13 bonus Swagbucks! I got the 10 point collector bill today!
I hope that you all can get them all!!


----------



## Elffriend

What are collector bills?


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> What are collector bills?


When you search you win Swagbucks....but during the holidays they put out Collector Bills. You can only win them doing regular searches. So you can win your 'normal' swagbucks or you can get a Collector Bill on a search. They are somewhat hard to get. 
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/06/celebrate-the-fourth-with-collectors-bills.html
If you go under your point total, then My Swag Bucks, then you click on Collector Bills next to Ledger and you can see which ones you have earned and which ones you still need to get.


----------



## Elffriend

Thanks. I knew that on two of my searches that resulted in swagbucks the pop up looked different. I got two collector bills today!


----------



## Pam6

I have got the 10 and the 9 now. My referrals have been rocking out the 17's! So far I have got 4 referrals under me that got 17's today!


----------



## Pam6

WOOHOO!! My $50 that I earned just cleared so I ordered:
Fleece Sheets
And another set of Cream Horn molds so that I could have 12 of them instead of just 6.


----------



## pamda

Way to go PAm6..I used the last of my wins this month for a commercial pan for my kitchen. Next month food for the pantry and the other pan in the set. If I can I am getting a yogurt maker also. Plans..lol. I bought some text books this week end, 4 of them for $2.00 total. I sold 2 on the Amazon site for 15.00. This will be added to July's total.


----------



## pamda

Also, I have almost 100 swag bucks from today. Thanks to my referals and the loose wins today. I got 22 just before I came on here..looked up coffee headache..haven't had my coffee today.


----------



## Sededl

Some other good ones are Mypoints.com which is legit as well as bing rewards


----------



## Pam6

Sededl said:


> Some other good ones are Mypoints.com which is legit as well as bing rewards


Do you have a referral link and explanation for Bing Rewards?


----------



## Pelenaka

Went to order a $5 agf and got the sorry screen, didn't realize I had maxed out my five for the month. Yeah me my firsts time.
Up to 12 referrals but not all are active. Thanks to the ones that are.
Down to only needing one collector bil the drum & fife. Funny last time after I got two I couldn't get another to save my life. Got 3 in one day this time around.

Swag on ladies !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Way to go on hitting the 5 max! Are you finding that it is getting easier and easier?? I am. I still need the 12 and 17 from the collector bills. I got the 6 this morning. Hopefully this time I will be able to complete the collection.

I earned another $5 with iRazoo today! YAY!


----------



## pamda

I have bing. It works really well. I already got 5.00 gc from them. I have 1300 in mypoints after cashing in all of them for June. That 25.00 came in really handy. Way to go everyone. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> Way to go on hitting the 5 max! Are you finding that it is getting easier and easier?? I am.


No, for me I'm not finding that at all. Now that it's June, I have so much on my plate I really need that Amish housewife I dream of now & again.
I pretty much stopped doing the surveys huge waste of time for me. 
Even the swagtv is a stretch now that I have limited kitchen chores which is when I would play them. Now with warmer weather we aren't cooking per say menu is allot of cold foods & grilling. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> No, for me I'm not finding that at all. Now that it's June, I have so much on my plate I really need that Amish housewife I dream of now & again.
> I pretty much stopped doing the surveys huge waste of time for me.
> Even the swagtv is a stretch now that I have limited kitchen chores which is when I would play them. Now with warmer weather we aren't cooking per say menu is allot of cold foods & grilling.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Once it turns cold then you will be able to rack the points up quicker again! Time is much better spent with family!! 
I would love an Amish housewife too!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I've got all the collector bills except the drum and fife 6 pointer...I figure I have until the 4th, so hopefully I'll get them all this time. I didn't even know what the Memorial Day collector bills WERE! I've learned a lot from all of you! I only have 3 referrals, and only one is really active, but I've had enough points from referrals so far to get another agc. I maxed out for June, and am nearly to my 4th one for July, so I can redeem those on the 1st, right? 

Could I please have one of those Amish housewives, too - maybe with an Amish handyman to go along with?


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Drat, I was going to sign up for the free credit report with 7 day trial and get another 1000 points, and the offer changed back to NetFlix. I guess I'll wait and see if it pops up again...there are lots for 900 points, but I wanted the extra 100. Greedy, greedy, greedy, lol.


----------



## Pam6

manygoatsnmore said:


> I've got all the collector bills except the drum and fife 6 pointer...I figure I have until the 4th, so hopefully I'll get them all this time. I didn't even know what the Memorial Day collector bills WERE! I've learned a lot from all of you! I only have 3 referrals, and only one is really active, but I've had enough points from referrals so far to get another agc. I maxed out for June, and am nearly to my 4th one for July, so I can redeem those on the 1st, right?
> 
> Could I please have one of those Amish housewives, too - maybe with an Amish handyman to go along with?


You can redeem 2 on the 1st, two on the 2nd, and one on the 3rd.
Only two per day of the same item, 5 per month. 
Bummer on the credit report points! Hopefully in will be back soon!

I only need the 17 and then I will have them all!!!


----------



## pamda

I did the credit report one..good bucks, lousy company, much spam. Three or more emails a day. Canceled today, took me being very crankly to get girl on other end to do what I wanted. Oh well, going to do the NetFlix in a couple days. Need movies that aren't as old as what the movie channels are running.


----------



## Pam6

I love, love, love Netflix!! You get a month free and then you get enough points to get $10 in AGC plus 100 points left over!! 
We got a scratched up DVD once and I emailed them and they sent us out another one before we even sent the bad one back! 
They have a super fast turn around! And if you have multiple internet connections...computer, XBOX, Wii, another computer...you can watch all of them at the same time...different movies, different rooms! We are not that high tech here but my friend does it all the time! I think she said they had up to 5 different ones going at the same time once!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pam6 said:


> You can redeem 2 on the 1st, two on the 2nd, and one on the 3rd.
> Only two per day of the same item, 5 per month.
> Bummer on the credit report points! Hopefully in will be back soon!
> 
> I only need the 17 and then I will have them all!!!


Oh, okay - got it. Thanks for the info. I'll do that. 

I still need the 6 of all things - of course, it's worth 19 with the bonus points. Hit another 10 tonight. I've hit the 17 and the 10 at least a couple times each, I think. I've only hit search bucks 3 times tonight, so I'll try again in a few hours, when I go look for the you tube of the nat geo special on preppers.


----------



## Pam6

I loved that Nat Geo special! My favorite was the families that worked together on the 55 acres! Ok, the greenhouse over the pool was way cool too! We have talked about a family farm for years! So that gave us a lot to discuss for things we would add to our farm! 

I still need the 17! I hope you get your 6 MGM!!

ETA: I just got another 6!! UGH! Can we trade?? LOL!


----------



## katlupe

Wow! You all put me to shame! I have to work harder on these Swagbucks.


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! WOOT WOOT! I just got the 17! I now have my first full collection! YAY!


----------



## Pam6

There is a swag code extravaganza going on today!


----------



## Elffriend

Ugh, we were out all day and I missed all the codes.  I did get the final collector's buck I needed, so I don't feel completely miserable.


----------



## Pam6

YAY! I got home just in time to get the 20 point code! There is another 13 minutes for it!

http://swagbuckstricks.blogspot.com/2010/03/swagbucks-codes.html


----------



## pamda

Yes, but someday when we can discuss this who thing..I need to know how they got the answer from that mess. lol. I got it without knowing what it meant I hate these kind of things..lol


----------



## Elffriend

Yay, another survey and another AGC, my third since joining, less than 3 weeks ago.

I redeemed for my 2nd AGC 6 days ago and it still hasn't shown up. How long before I should start worrying?


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> Yay, another survey and another AGC, my third since joining, less than 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I redeemed for my 2nd AGC 6 days ago and it still hasn't shown up. How long before I should start worrying?


They take 10 business days. So you still have plenty of time! Congrats on the survey and AGC!


----------



## Pam6

pamda said:


> Yes, but someday when we can discuss this who thing..I need to know how they got the answer from that mess. lol. I got it without knowing what it meant I hate these kind of things..lol


I got the 20 point code because I got an alert on my FB and then I read the clue. I kept thinking femur but DH came up with the other word and I got it with no effort at all! I did not even look for any of the clues today! I have learned from the past that you can near always get a link directly to it from the swagbucks tricks link!


----------



## Elffriend

Does anyone do "Tasks?" I tried one the other day and it was long and boring and seemed like an awful lot of work for a handful of swagbucks. I'm wondering if they are all that way or if I just picked a bad one.


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> Does anyone do "Tasks?" I tried one the other day and it was long and boring and seemed like an awful lot of work for a handful of swagbucks. I'm wondering if they are all that way or if I just picked a bad one.


I totally suck at them so I do not do them! I tried twice I think. One was a put a box around the right part of the picture and I failed it and another was look up product codes and that one did not even make sense! So I never tried again! 
No surveys and no surveys for me! I have only done the Netflix special offer! I have not done any other special offers...in fact I avoid those like the plague! I just don't need all of the aggravation and rejection! LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

I finally got my last collector bill today.

Got all but 2 codes from the code extravaganza because I wasn't online. The one about the hog, guy in suit, piano, forgetaboutit I'd never would have gotten it.

I used a website for the code. The link is on swagbucks fb page, under links.
Today that site posted a link to another site that has tips & tricks for earning swagbucks on those promotional items like the iphone worth 11. 
Very worth the read ladies. Very.

K, I have buns to feed, window moulding to go stain, the metal frame to a glass topped coffee table to spray paint black. I scored a great deal because it was a scratch & dent. NP since the color of the frame won't go with the new old living room.
Tomarrow, we're renting tools so we can install a carpet that hubby scored a deal on. It was the wrong color so it was returned. Not crazy about the color but the price of $40 for a $600 carpet rubs me the right way.
My brother who had agreed to install the carpet for us backed out. Apprently he forgot about the 2 face cords of seasoned wood he was paid. Pitty when it's family who does you wrong.

Swag on ladies.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on getting all the Collector Bills!!

Do you have a link to the site you mentioned? I would love to check it out!


----------



## Pelenaka

Don't laugh but I'm afraid to post it. I don't want to be kicked out of swagworld.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Don't laugh but I'm afraid to post it. I don't want to be kicked out of swagworld.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Message me then! :teehee:


----------



## pamda

I used my swag bucks on 2 paypal gift cards this week....free gas! Amazing I had enough to do all I did last month and enough to do this too. Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday week end.


----------



## Pelenaka

Is there a time frame on how long those paypal cards are good for or can u just deposit them into your paypal acct. ?
I have enough for 2 Amazon giftcards now or hang on for a few days & snag a paypal. Lord knows I could use some extra $ to pay the light bill.

Then again the Amazon giftcard is a better deal right ? I guess it depends on what your need is. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Oh forgot to say there's a code posted on Swagbucks blog worth 5.

And for those of you who don't understand what we mean by paypal cards Swagbucks is having a sale on them. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/pelenaka


----------



## pamda

It says you have to claim then and trasfer them to you account in a certain time frame or they are no good.


----------



## Pam6

A little helpful info. If you get points on the partner Swag sites...like KISS or New Orleans Saints or something...you can use though to enter regular swagstakes but only AFTER you use up ALL of your regular swagbucks. So if you find a code for one of the partner sites and get points you can use them for free entries into the swagstakes!! 
It is kind of a pain having them though because it makes you think you have more regular swagbucks than you have when you look at your total number on your home page too. But if you go to your ledger under you My Swagbucks under your points you can see the breakdown of points. HTH someone and you get some extra points by winning the swagstakes!!


----------



## Pelenaka

What are u talking about Willis ?
hmm ... 
U mean I didn't earm like 18 regular swagbucks today ?


----------



## Pam6

If you plug in the codes for the partner sites you can ONLY redeem them on the partner sites. But you can use them on swagstakes...but only AFTER you use up all of your regular swagbucks. Does that makes sense? 

EX: I had 11 Swagbucks on the New Orleans Saints swag site. I think I got search points when I did not realize I was on that site. It sat in my ledger but I could not use it to redeem that 11 points on my $50 AGC! WAH! So I had to get 5911 in order to get the $50 AGC. Then I burned through those 11 on swagstakes...which I did not win but at least they were not there teasing me! LOL! But I think I am going to try to get them from now on though so I can enter more swagstakes! You can't win if you don't enter! LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

K, I got it. I actually didn't look @ my ledger until your post which is when I saw that there was different colums. I realized I had redeemed the codes on a different site just not what that meant.
I'll have to keep a postit note on my desk top to remind me to redeem the different swgbucks after I've cleared the account of regular swagbucks.


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Ok so I gave Swagbucks another chance. I was able to get 2 $5 Amazon cards! It does take up a ton of time so I don't think I could get them this quickly all the time. I really have no one to refer, but I think you could get a lot of swagbucks that way. Oh well, at least I made $10. I was able to do 2 survey things which gave me about 100 each time. Of course I went through about 14 before I was able to finish 2. I'll keep doing swagbucks, I just can't use as much time as I have been.

I tried searching a lot on Mega Friday or whatever its called and honestly I was able to get a lot more today (Saturday). I was able to figure out that code for 20 a few days ago too.

Well I made $10, right? At least that's $10 more than I had before!


----------



## pamda

NicoleandBrian said:


> Ok so I gave Swagbucks another chance. I was able to get 2 $5 Amazon cards! It does take up a ton of time so I don't think I could get them this quickly all the time. I really have no one to refer, but I think you could get a lot of swagbucks that way. Oh well, at least I made $10. I was able to do 2 survey things which gave me about 100 each time. Of course I went through about 14 before I was able to finish 2. I'll keep doing swagbucks, I just can't use as much time as I have been.
> 
> I tried searching a lot on Mega Friday or whatever its called and honestly I was able to get a lot more today (Saturday). I was able to figure out that code for 20 a few days ago too.
> 
> Well I made $10, right? At least that's $10 more than I had before!


Way to go!!! Anything is good in the economy.


----------



## Pam6

NicoleandBrian said:


> Ok so I gave Swagbucks another chance. I was able to get 2 $5 Amazon cards! It does take up a ton of time so I don't think I could get them this quickly all the time. I really have no one to refer, but I think you could get a lot of swagbucks that way. Oh well, at least I made $10. I was able to do 2 survey things which gave me about 100 each time. Of course I went through about 14 before I was able to finish 2. I'll keep doing swagbucks, I just can't use as much time as I have been.
> 
> I tried searching a lot on Mega Friday or whatever its called and honestly I was able to get a lot more today (Saturday). I was able to figure out that code for 20 a few days ago too.
> 
> Well I made $10, right? At least that's $10 more than I had before!


Congrats on the $10!! On Mega Friday once I get my first search of the day I kind of give up until LATE evening because I have found it so hard to get multiple searches on that day. 
Getting 200 points from surveys is awesome! :banana: Keep up the good work! You are doing great!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> I use the swagbucks search to get to my regular sites as well...like netflix, homesteading today, facebook, etc. instead of using Google and I have gotten SB on the first try looking those up too!


For the most part I stopped using my favorites tab and just use swagbucks to get to those sites. To get on to HT right now I used swagbucks and got 9sb which is like the 3rd time in the past 4 mos.

Right now I have the swagtv page minimized to the right of my desk top playing a short vid. 
Or I read my kindle while it plays ... or knit, or iron, or do dishes.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Nicole, congrats on the 2 agc AND on actually getting 200 points from surveys. I haven't been accepted for a survey yet. I have pretty much just been doing the easy points, videos, searches and swag codes, and occasionally SBTV is I'm already on the computer. I might not get as many sb as if I spent all day trying surveys and tasks, but I have a life, ya know? Still, free $$ is always a good thing, and worth putting a little time in each day while I'm already on the computer for something else. 

I got the whole set of commemorative bucks! Sweet.  Glad you got yours, too, Pam and Pelenaka - woohoo! I really liked the pictures they used for them. BTW, speaking of pictures, there is a guy I see around town that looks like a Swag Guy clone - seriously, I kid you not, he has the same glasses, looks like him and even dresses like him. I do a double take now every time I see him. 

I cashed my sb for all 5 July agc already, so I can work on saving up for a $50 card all this month. By mid-month, I'll be ready for a shopping spree when my cards all post.

How do you find out who your referrals are? I have 3, but the names don't match up with HT names and I don't know who to thank for the referral points. :shrug:


----------



## pamda

10 point code in the blog!!!!!!!! Good until 5 pm pst.....Have a safe happy fourth everyone!


----------



## Pelenaka

manygoatsnmore said:


> How do you find out who your referrals are? I have 3, but the names don't match up with HT names and I don't know who to thank for the referral points. :shrug:


I don't think that you can unless the name that is posted when you get referral swagbucks matches one listed on your referrals section. But then again you can have any name you want online.
I tried clicking on a few of my referrals request as a friend icon but got no reply. If they did then I could mentor & point them to our HT thread.

Congradulations on everyone's gift cards.

BTW there's a code in the blog worth 10 swags. Add in 12 I got for searching firework displays in Buffalo, 1 for daily poll, 1 for clicking survey, 2 for NOSO =26 just while I drank my morning coffee. 

Really seems like such little effort I put forth for the $100 in amazon credit I've earned.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/cooling-pad-dual-flush-toliet.html


----------



## jamala

question: I play the free games many times a day and I have never gotten any swagbucks for playing them. Do you have to play the tourneys are the paid games to get the bucks?


----------



## Pelenaka

No, u don't. Try clearing your cookies.
I rarely max out on the games since it is so random, I'd rather spend my time doing swagtv which I'm doing right now.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

Ok thank you


----------



## jamala

One more question, I got my first amazon $5 card yesterday. Did the verify account email thing and I don't know where to get my card. I checked under my account my gift cards and it says nothing is there. Under "my swagbucks ledger" it says I redeemed 450 bucks but where is my $5 card.


----------



## Elffriend

It takes several days after you redeem for the agc to show up. 

My DH doesn't want me to do the swagtv videos any more. They were using up A LOT of our monthly internet allotment. Last month we got an email from our internet provider for the first time ever saying we had reached 100% of what's allowed on our plan.

I'm still doing games, polls, NOSO, any surveys that come my way and searches.

I don't use the same name there that I do here and I can't remember who I signed up under.


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> question: I play the free games many times a day and I have never gotten any swagbucks for playing them. Do you have to play the tourneys are the paid games to get the bucks?


Are you going "back to games" in between each game? I play a game...watching the commercial ALL the way through...then 'go back games' and then start another round of the game. Only the free games. You should get 2 points for every 2 games up to 10 points.


----------



## Pelenaka

I missed today's swag code & the 3 or 4 partner codes.
I'm bummed since I'm like 47 away from a $5 agc.

Hope u all snagged them.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I went out swimming with the family and did not get hardly any points today! As a matter of fact I have been a total slacker with all of this nice weather we have finally got! 
I hope everyone else got them though!


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Great day. I got 4 searches throughout the day and came inside just in time for the code. Then I was able to do a 50 point survey! There was also a video to watch for 2 points on the homepage and I got my 13 for the collector bucks so my total was 133 for the day!! I had a pretty good day!


----------



## Elffriend

I got all the sister site codes. Thanks for explaining how they work. I didn't realize I wouldn't be able to redeem them at swagbucks toward my next AGC, but I will use them on swagstakes right after the next time I redeem for an AGC.


----------



## Pam6

NicoleandBrian said:


> Great day. I got 4 searches throughout the day and came inside just in time for the code. Then I was able to do a 50 point survey! There was also a video to watch for 2 points on the homepage and I got my 13 for the collector bucks so my total was 133 for the day!! I had a pretty good day!


That is awesome! Way to go!!


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> I got all the sister site codes. Thanks for explaining how they work. I didn't realize I wouldn't be able to redeem them at swagbucks toward my next AGC, but I will use them on swagstakes right after the next time I redeem for an AGC.


I wish you good luck in the swagstakes!! I hope you win them ALL!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Just redeemed my 3rd agc for the month so I'm doing good. The nice weather/increased outside chores is factoring in. For like a quick NY minute I was considering dragging my lap top outside to watch swagtv while I did a few things. 
Yeah I know bad idea.



~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Just redeemed my 3rd agc for the month so I'm doing good. The nice weather/increased outside chores is factoring in. For like a quick NY minute I was considering dragging my lap top outside to watch swagtv while I did a few things.
> Yeah I know bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Congrats on the 3rd AGC!! I can not take my computer outside even if I wanted to. My battery is DEAD and if I even BUMP the computer it unplugs the cord and it dies!! I should use my AGC to get a new computer...


----------



## Pelenaka

There's a 41 swagbuck offer that doesn't require a phone number. It takes about 12 hours to credit.
Finally got a search win this morning for 10 swagbucks which broke a dry spell for me.

Apprently there was a code that expired @ 4 a.m. PDT this morning. Ah well, I'm gonna go harvest berries, start broccoli seeds for my fall garden, and then back to staining woodwork. The livingroom is finally done minus the trim moulding on the inside sashes, and hanging two antique stain glass windows. 
Next comes a quick job of staining all teh woodwork in the front room which was the orginal dinningroom. The wood stove is there now.
Then if I have money for more stripper comes the stairs which is heavy with woodwork.
Hmm if I didn't need food so badly I'd use my swagbucks to purchase a home depot gift card to use for wood refinishing supplies ... lol.

Any of you wanna come over for a stripping party. Bring rubber gloves. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka, your house sounds like it is coming out real nice! I would love to see before and after pics! 
And I will be right over to help! I will bring the snacks and goodies!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam, I did a blog post about the parlor it's parlor now because it's too dang pretty to just be a livingroom.
There's a pic of a hanging lamp that we reworked that I pulled out of a trash can. Carpet was was return marked down 90%. It's one of those remodels lol.

K, I'm going back to painting & watching swagtv. I found pink paint so I'm gonna paint the inside of my kitchen cupboards. 

http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/parlor.html

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Pam, I did a blog post about the parlor it's parlor now because it's too dang pretty to just be a livingroom.
> There's a pic of a hanging lamp that we reworked that I pulled out of a trash can. Carpet was was return marked down 90%. It's one of those remodels lol.
> 
> K, I'm going back to painting & watching swagtv. I found pink paint so I'm gonna paint the inside of my kitchen cupboards.
> 
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/parlor.html
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Great work!!
I love reading your bartering blog posts!! Are you signed up and doing iRazoo? In literally 5 minutes a day you can add another $10-$15 a month to your Amazon earnings! I wish we lived closer to each other! I would love to find someone to barter and trade with!


----------



## Pelenaka

Thanks Pam, and yes I do wish you were closer because one can never have enough barter buddies.

No not yet on the iRazoo. I'm still in the thinking stage ...


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Elffriend

I did a survey this afternoon for 150. Got all the way through it, it took about half an hour, and I haven't been credited the swagbucks yet.


----------



## CottageLife

Hello! A few questions - if my facebook email is different than the email I signed up with can I still 'like' it and get the credit/points? 
What is an average of points a day so I can see if I'm missing something? 

Thank you!


----------



## Pam6

CottageLife said:


> Hello! A few questions - if my facebook email is different than the email I signed up with can I still 'like' it and get the credit/points?
> What is an average of points a day so I can see if I'm missing something?
> 
> Thank you!


On the FB invite...try it and see.
My points in a day:
1 FB invite
1 Daily Poll
2 NOSO
1 toolbar
1 trusted survey
10 for games
3-4 search wins in a day (25-45 SB)
3 SB per 10 swagTV videos
1 and 2 point videos under special offers...hit and miss on those.
Then swagcodes!


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> I did a survey this afternoon for 150. Got all the way through it, it took about half an hour, and I haven't been credited the swagbucks yet.


That is a total bummer!! :grit:


----------



## jamala

Haven't figured out how to do the swag codes things yet. I guess I just don't know where to look for those. Figured out the games points thanks to you all, Thanks you so much! Finally got the swag tv thing to work and I actually enjoy watching the health videos. Got 2 AGC verified but still not in my account maybe soon. I have never gotten thru a survey so I may just give up on those.


----------



## Pam6

"Like" Swagbucks Tricks on FB: http://www.swagbuckstricks.com/swag-codes

They post an alert on FB and then you follow the link to find the codes. Then copy and paste the code into the Gimme Box on the Swagbucks homepage.


----------



## Elffriend

Update on the survey for 150 - it apparently was a 2 part survey. I had a link to the second part this morning which took only 5 minutes to do, then I was awarded the bucks. YAY


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> Update on the survey for 150 - it apparently was a 2 part survey. I had a link to the second part this morning which took only 5 minutes to do, then I was awarded the bucks. YAY


YAY!! :dance:


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Congrats on all the swagbucks, everyone! Yesterday and most of today were pretty slow for me (not getting much with searches either) but I just finished a looooong survey for 150 which put me over 450! I just ordered another Amazon card! Now I need a break haha.


----------



## Pelenaka

I can't get the 3 sb vid (on the main page) to play. Nada, zip, zlitch when I click on it. Just a new blank screen with that dang pin wheel spinning. 
Everyone on fb was chatting about how awesome a video it is ... 

First it was about not earning 3 sb now it's about seeing what everyone is talking about.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Elffriend

I don't even see the 3 buck video on the main page.


----------



## Pelenaka

It's right below the main block that scrolls thru the different topics like paypal, tasks, voting on the new sb flag ect. It's rectangular shaped.

Watch the video and a code appears but what from everyone on fb is saying the video is so neat that you can forget to watch for the code.

Just ordered either my 3rd or 4th agc of the month. Winning the last 100 or so sb was like pulling teeth. Swagtv was acting up for me and I couldn't get a search win to save my life even with the usual tricks.
Ah well it's free money right.

Meanwhile my amazon wish list keeps growing. Is there anything they don't sell (besides firearms) ...

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

I ordered 3 $5 agc last week. Used the 2 paypal gcs on yaysave. Have 500 swag bucks coming for that.  . Also got $25.00 in resturant.com gcs to try. It's sort of wierd but will save me money eating out. A 20.00 certificat will only save on 40.00 at a resturant or 10.00 can be used on 20.00 at the resturant. We easily use 20.00 when we eat so that will help.
I got my fourth burner pot last week from Amazon. It is awesome. I am planning on using it for canning to heat lids and rings. Also works for pasta and the basket makes it a breeze to drain. I have 3 bags of coffee beans due to get here today or tomorrow, they were a great deal with the subscription deal. A great deal anyway, no cash. LOL..Love it.


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda said:


> I ordered 3 $5 agc last week. Used the 2 paypal gcs on yaysave. Have 500 swag bucks coming for that.  . Also got $25.00 in resturant.com gcs to try. It's sort of wierd but will save me money eating out. A 20.00 certificat will only save on 40.00 at a resturant or 10.00 can be used on 20.00 at the resturant. We easily use 20.00 when we eat so that will help.
> I got my fourth burner pot last week from Amazon. It is awesome. I am planning on using it for canning to heat lids and rings. Also works for pasta and the basket makes it a breeze to drain. I have 3 bags of coffee beans due to get here today or tomorrow, they were a great deal with the subscription deal. A great deal anyway, no cash. LOL..Love it.


U go girl. 
So your order from yaysave was totally free + you got swagbucks ? 

We don't eat out allot so I haven't tried those gift cards but I could see for some on my gift giving list that would be perfect.

Right now though I'm concentrating on stocking the pantry with my swagbucks.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Pamda! You are really getting some deals and earning the points!


----------



## pamda

Thanks! I got the 500 foy yaysave today and ordered another 5 dollar agc. And the yaysave order cost me an extra 5.76 off my cc but other than that yep free and then the 500 swag bucks makes it so good...lol


----------



## jamala

How many SB can you get from watching swag tv a day?


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> How many SB can you get from watching swag tv a day?


75
3x25 rounds!


----------



## jamala

WOW! thanks that is really going to help me, I thought I could only get one 3 pt. round so I have been stopping after 1.


----------



## Pam6

The 3 point videos on the front page? How often can you watch those or how often do they reset so you can earn the points again? I finally took the time and watched some this morning and I got 15 points. The 3D one was really cool!


----------



## pamda

i can't get the ones on the front page to even load. I stopped trying. I am working on sbtv today. Going to see how many I can do between now and bed time,in between chores.


----------



## jamala

Have any of you used the printable coupons for swagbucks? Do they work like regular coupons??


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> Have any of you used the printable coupons for swagbucks? Do they work like regular coupons??


They work like regular coupons as long as the place you are using them excepts internet printed coupons. I have also heard that if you print off even the coupons you are not going to use and leave them lay by the product they are for as you walk through the store someone might pick them up and use them and then you will still get credit for it!


----------



## Pam6

CHECK OUT THE BLOG NEWS!!!
http://blog.swagbucks.com/

We can now have our spouse sigh up!! Or children! They must all be under individual names though and not spam it per household! So if you have 2 or 3 with different names per household you should be just fine! Haha...so get back to competing against your spouse to see who can get the most points!!


----------



## pamda

Yah...I am signing my hubs up tonight...more agc for this house. lol..and my son signed up also.


----------



## Pelenaka

Hmm, hubby was a referral for me. Started when we use to go to the coffee shop or library for our wifi access. Then when we got wifi @ home and had the same isp # his account was suppened. 
Wondering if he can go back now ...

Third that on the coupons they really work. Now I print them off & give to gf's who coupon.

Still can't get those vids to load ...


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

It worked it worked!! I got my first ACG a minute ago and it loaded perfectly on my amazon account. I ordered it last weekend so it took a little over a week to get it. I still have 3 more that are verified but not delivered yet. I hope they last a long time because I am going to use it for Christmas gifts. Oh and I have been working the swagtv thing all day and still haven't managed to get but 18 points. I don't think I could ever max out the tv thing with my slow internet.


----------



## Pelenaka

jamala said:


> It worked it worked!! I got my first ACG a minute ago and it loaded perfectly on my amazon account.


Lol, yeah that was my reaction the first time I loaded a $5 gift card onto my amazon account. :clap:

Congradulations !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/cart-garden.html


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> It worked it worked!! I got my first ACG a minute ago and it loaded perfectly on my amazon account. I ordered it last weekend so it took a little over a week to get it. I still have 3 more that are verified but not delivered yet. I hope they last a long time because I am going to use it for Christmas gifts. Oh and I have been working the swagtv thing all day and still haven't managed to get but 18 points. I don't think I could ever max out the tv thing with my slow internet.


Woohoo! Congrats!! Make sure you are 'watching' the 17 and 21 second videos! That will help. They are under the Entertainment/comedy section. 

I think my DH was MORE excited than me that I could sign up 'his' computer with Swagbucks! I think because he knows how good I have been doing with it and 'his' little bit will add up too! YAY!! I feel like I am going to be getting the stuff on my wishlist a little faster now! :icecream:


----------



## jamala

Just got the pop up that said "you have won an undefined amount of sb watching sbtv we just want to make sure you are not a robot so enter the phrase iin the box. THE PROBLEM: no word in the box so it didn't give me the sb's and put me back at 80% on my tv meter


----------



## Gena

jamala said:


> Just got the pop up that said "you have won an undefined amount of sb watching sbtv we just want to make sure you are not a robot so enter the phrase iin the box. THE PROBLEM: no word in the box so it didn't give me the sb's and put me back at 80% on my tv meter


Usually there is an arrow like a page refresh arrow that will allow you to get a new captcha. If not, take a screen shot (ctrl+ print screen or fn+ print screen) and save it in Paint. Then email SB. Without that screen shot and/or some other information customer service will be all "oh, too bad." I've taken to screen shot-ing all my initial survey pages with the survey numbers on them. Too many times I spend 30 minutes on a survey and at the very end it will error out or they will say "we've reached our quota" or some other nonsense. With the screen shot, hopefully I'll get at least part of the sb I should have.


----------



## jamala

Thanks for the tip, I did that on a survey the other day, after 30 min. I got to the end and it gave me an error and I didn't get the 100 sb. 

Oh a code just poped up on my screen for 5 sb--did anyone else get this.


----------



## Pam6

I got the code! And than I ran...well more like barely hobbled! LOL! I think I sprained my ankle on Sunday evening...and plugged it in on DH's account on his computer in the other room. So double the points! I am lovin' this more than one account per household thing! DH is already up to 97 points for the day!


----------



## jamala

Ok, I am getting the hang of this and hopefully yall don't mind all my questions. I have one more---How many times can I watch the same video and get credit? Also, If I watch the videos in one section today how long before I can watch them again for more credit. Thanks again


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> Ok, I am getting the hang of this and hopefully yall don't mind all my questions. I have one more---How many times can I watch the same video and get credit? Also, If I watch the videos in one section today how long before I can watch them again for more credit. Thanks again


Every other one. You can not watch the same one twice in a row. So watch the dog, then the rabbit, then the dog, then the rabbit...just an example but does that make sense? You can get credit up to the 75 points. So you can watch the rabbit 125 times and the dog 125 times! (10 videos x 25 rounds = 250 videos= 75 points...if I did the math right! LOL!) You can do that every day!


----------



## jamala

Thanks Pam--I have been watching the videos I like and some were 5-6 min. long. After the tip to watch the short ones I am doing much better. I got 14 rounds today for a total of 42 points from tv. My total for the day was the best yet--114!! Yay! I got 27 from one search and that was a first for me, I normally only get 7-10 for searches. Thanks for the tips and advice-this is really going to help my budget for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Pelenaka

Question on the amazon super saver program for those of you who are familar with it. 

I only fund my amazon account with gift cards earned by swagbucks. There is no debit or cc assoicated with my account.

My question is are any of you able to use your gift card balance to pay for your purchases bought under the super saver program ? WHen I first read the rules & regs I took it to mean that I would need to add a debit/credit card for automatic billing, right ?

Was grocery shopping last night on amazon and there was some nice deals made sweeter if I signed up for the super saver program. I know I've been rambling on about ordering powdered milk but I'm done to my last 12 oz. can of coffee & brick of Puerto Rican coffee (saving that for a holiday). There's also a good deal on Coffee Mate. 

This would just be soo much easier if I could qual for every dang survey out there ...lol.



~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I just order the $25 or more for the free shipping. I think I have only bought one item (the Diva Cup) that I had to pay shipping on. I do not have a debit/credit card attached to my account either. I only opened my Amazon account because of Swagbucks. I never even really paid much attention to Amazon until I started Swagbucks! Now I am a Swagbucks/Amazon junkie! LOL! I will only use my earnings from Swagbucks and iRazoo to get stuff of Amazon and I have no intention of putting a debit/credit on there.


----------



## pamda

I use the sunscription program but not the super saver. You get great prices if you subscribe. You can cancel the sunscription deliverys if you want to later after the order ships. I am an amazon junky now too. I am waiting for the gcs I ordered this month so I can get some more pantry fillers and personal items, want to try gladrags and some other things.


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda, that may be what I was referring to. So amazon lets you pay with your gift card balance then when you subscribe ?

Just trying to pinch every last discount out of those gift cards. It really has been a blessing. 

I don't buy anything online if it doesn't come with free s & h. 

Not sure if I qual as a junkie yet since mainly all I do is hang with my wishlist but slow & steady wins the race. My pulse has been known to increase when I find an amazon gift card ripe for redeeming ... yeah I'm a SBAGCA.

My nonfood wish list items include an air horn rated @ over 100 decibels & a cargo trailer for my bike. Also those cleats that you wear when it's icy for better traction. I have been looking into hunting gear for myself, clothing but nothing I've added to my wish list.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## pamda

Yes and if it is over 25.00 no shipping. I squeeze mine until the last penny screams..lol


----------



## jamala

How do I sign my hubby up as a referal, he doesn't have fb. And by the way when I try to refer a friend through fb I get the message "temp. unavailable" does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## pamda

I just got 3 of my agc! Building my account up slowly...Jamala, just send the referal to his e mail addy.


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> How do I sign my hubby up as a referal, he doesn't have fb. And by the way when I try to refer a friend through fb I get the message "temp. unavailable" does anyone else have this problem?


The FB refer a friend is down. It has been down all week.

To sign your hubby up under you go to top middle and click on PROMOTE....Promote Banners....then copy and paste your referral link. It will look something like this:
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/BillandPam


----------



## Pelenaka

Finally was able to watch & earn those Ad Rewards vids - using google chrome now.

Been watching vids on Trump's new granddaughter, new Beckham baby, & Jo ditching Mark ...all are under 60 sec. 

Working on my 5th amazon five dollar gift card of the month ... 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hey, y'all! I cashed in my agc for May and June - bought Lights Out (kindle version), and bought the book form of Gardening When it Really Counts, One Second After, and Bug Out!: The Complete Plan for Escaping a Catastrophic Disaster Before It's Too Late, and still had a bit over $5 left in my account. I only need another 90 sb to get all 5 of the $5 agc for August. :happy: The hardest part is figuring out what I want the most and how long I'll need to save for it. I'm having so much fun!

One of my referrals topped out so it's gonna take me longer to get my sb unless my other referrals start searching, lol. I have 3 more referrals, but 2 of them have no points yet and one has 37. How do you find out who your referrals are? The first name, last initial doesn't match up with any screen names I know here. I don't know who to thank, and I'd really like to thank Elkiemamma! If anyone out there is using that name on sb, pm me, 'cause I'm dying of curiosity. I _think_ I might know who it is, but I don't want to jump to conclusions, either. If anyone else has clicked my link, I'd love to know who you are, too...I hope you are having fun with swagbucks.


----------



## Pelenaka

Most of my referrals are from my blog and except one are not active. 
Wish I could come up with the perfect blog post to inspire them to swag ...

Ah well, back to trying to unclog the garden sprayer. It rained this morning heavy and all that hot sauce we sprayed for the skunks might have washed away. 
There's a pic on my blog and don't anyone dare say how cute that baby skunk is.
I am so tired of having laundry hung up inside the house instead of the clothes which is so very near their path.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/yo-pepe-le-pew.html


----------



## Pam6

I always get a bunch of referrals when I do a post on 'what I got FREE with Swagbucks!" Even if people are not interested in the item they still seem to understand the 'value' that I am getting for FREE!

I have hardly done any swagbucks or iRazoo this past week because my life sort of fell apart! Between losing my license (as in couldn't find), my van breaking, a new rabbit missing, and a first time momma goatie having twins 10 days premature SB and iRazoo have taken a back seat. I even have DH signed up under me and he has not gotten any points since I first signed him up. But once my life gets back to 'normal' I can get back to swagging!


----------



## jamala

I am so excited!! I have been doing swagbucks for 3 almost 4 weeks and I have never gotten a survey to work and today I got 4 of them to work--50swagbucks each!! Now I have enough for another $5 agc but I have already gotten 5 during July, so do I have to wait till Aug. 1st to get my next one??


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> I am so excited!! I have been doing swagbucks for 3 almost 4 weeks and I have never gotten a survey to work and today I got 4 of them to work--50swagbucks each!! Now I have enough for another $5 agc but I have already gotten 5 during July, so do I have to wait till Aug. 1st to get my next one??


Yes, you will have to wait until Aug 1st. Congrats on all the points and qualifying for the surveys!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Very cool, jamala! I've only gotten points from 2 or 3 surveys so far. Most of the time, I answer a bunch of questions and then get told they don't have a survey for me.  I am to the point where I don't even try unless there is more than a 60% chance. I like to do the SBTV and I check a couple of the sites that post where to find codes. I miss a lot of them, but it's fun when I find one that's current. 

I have all my points to get my 5 $5 agc for August. I'm really thinking about saving my gift cards for a Kindle. I've tried a couple of them that patients and co-workers have shown me, and I love my Amazon Kindle for PC that I downloaded for free (and the free e-books that Amazon has in the Kindle store). The basic Kindle is about $115-120, and I'd want the case with the built in booklight. I think if I save my agc from now to Black Friday or Cyber Monday, Amazon may have a special deal on a Kindle for Christmas...I can hope, anyway.


----------



## pamda

Swag code hunt is on for the next hour or so...good luck everyone


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda, what do u mean by code hunt ? I'm sure i missed it by now. Got the last code for 12 sb about those pack & play speakers. 
Ah well I only need 100 more sb til my final $5 gift card so it's gonna take forever and a day or at least seems like.

Keep on swagging ladies !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

manygoatsmore, I was doing the same thing and never getting to complete a survey. All the ones I completed said I only had 20% chance of getting it and I made it all the way and got credited. 1 survey even said I had 1% chance and I got it, I was shocked! The2 that said I had 80% chance of getting didn't let me get past the first page--weird
.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Huh, Maybe I'm going at it all wrong - should try some of the 20%ers. :shrug: What I hate is if they have you answer all kinds of questions BEFORE they tell you the survey is full or that you don't qualify. Especially if the survey is full, shouldn't they say right up front?

All in all, I'd rather watch SBTV or the commercials that you get 1-2 points for. I go to a code checker site and hunt for the swag codes...today it seems like most of the codes have been for sister sites, but I figure I'll use them for sweeps entries or donate them (if that's possible). Got the 12 sb code yesterday!


----------



## jamala

I missed the 12sb code yesterday, but I got todays. I hate the surveys too but for some reason Monday was the day for them for me. My daughter got asked to do one today and got 75 sbs. It was about movies that 13 year olds would like to see.


----------



## Elffriend

I got 24 sb on a search this morning! I've never hit one that high before. And yesterday I decided to try one of the tasks and got 36 sb. It said it would take about 30 minutes to complete, but it only took about 15. I try every survey offered to me and I've been averaging about once/week of actually qualifying. 

Has anyone here ever been the person of the hour to win 1,000 sb?


----------



## Ifistav

Hi everyone, mind if I jump in?
Did you all notice the new Peanut Labs offers in the special offers section? I got me a few SBs yesterday there!
Unfortunately I can't complete the surveys while I'm at work, but when I'm home I get lucky sometimes and get some good ones (and fun ones, because some are boring...)

Ifi


----------



## Pelenaka

Ifistav, I have gotten a few points off of the videos. Be careful of the offers that require a phone #. That will land u on a telemarketer call list. 
Since our home number was converted to a cell on verizon for us it's a double whammy. 
Went to cash in my final agc & I got the you've reached your limit pop up. Apparently I'm a confused swagger. Lol, now I have my 1st agc for August.



~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Well I am about to fall over. So far today I have made 706 swagbucks! I rarely get more than 50. Today I had 5, count them, 5 surveys!! One was for 250! I can't believe it. This makes up for my week without power last week! So happy


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Add 107 to that! I got another 100 point survey in along with a few small things before bed. 813.....What a great day!

For those of you who do the special offers: it seems like I keep getting ones that want phone numbers and other info that I don't want to give out. Am I missing something in that section?


----------



## Pelenaka

Maybe I should go back to doing surveys, lol. Congratulations!

Sometimes the sb will apply even if u don't put in your phone number but generally for me at least they won't.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

703 in one day - wowzers! That's fantastic! The only times I've done that well were when I did a special offer, like signing up for netflix free trial, or checking my credit score. When I checked my credit score, I signed up for a free 7 day trial, got the credit score (thought I was getting a credit report, but it was a score only), made sure the 1000 sb posted and immediately called the company to cancel. Made sure I got a cancellation number and a confirmation e-mail. I'd also made sure I read the requirements before I signed up, so I wouldn't lose the sb if I cancelled immediately. It worked great!


----------



## prairiecomforts

Just ordered my third $5 Amazon card for the month. For me - this is great! I usually only get 2 a month. I honestly haven't figured out how you ladies are getting 5 plus cards a month. What more can I do?


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Question about Amazon. I ordered 3 items last week on Tuesday and they still haven't shipped yet. All 3 are sold by Amazon.com. Is this normal? ETA: My order was over $25 so I got the free shipping. The estimated delivery is today through friday.

As for the 5 cards a month, I was able to get a lot of swagbucks this month because of the surveys. I usually just do a few searches, get the 1 point each from just clicking on surveys and going to the page, and doing the daily poll thing. If I have time to sit online, I'll let the Swagbucks TV run, going back to click a new one every minute or so. I don't have any referrals but I imagine you get a lot of swagbucks that way!


----------



## aftermidnite

MGM..I used you as a referal ..Terresa G ..still learning my way around and my total sb right now is 107 if that helps you


----------



## Ifistav

Pelenaka, yes, anything that asks for my number I just stop.

Nicole, wow, that's a great day!!!!!

Ifi


----------



## Fla Gal

I've been a member of Swagbucks since December. So far I've made $200 cash and $15 in Amazon gift cards and I have almost enough for $10 more.

I've learned to search at least two to three times a day and found a site that gives you answers to the "Choose The Best Search Results" tasks. You can do them only once when they're posted. You can do them again when they're reposted.

Be sure to check out the last few pages of this thread because there are more answers on those pages. I saved the information to my documents because it's quicker for me to scroll through it instead of going to the site. I also edit my list as new answers become available.

If you can't find an answer on this site do a quick search. If you enter the wrong answer the only thing you have to lose is a little time because they give you the correct answers and you add them to your list.

Right now there are three tasks worth a combined 72 points. There's also the "Find An Image On A Website" task worth 40 points. That's an easy one too. The first time around it's confusing but losing out once is worth the points you can make. The search page numbers for the correct answers are listed on this site too. The page number isn't as important as getting "yes or no" correct.

Here's the site URL:
http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?p=39925269#post39925269


----------



## Pelenaka

I have one referral out of 13 that is active but no crazy active. 

The last partner deal I did to earn swagbucks was a $59 Yaysave order of items that we use like dish soap, ivory bar soap for making laundry soap, and a few other items oh TP.

The facebook page I get on has allot of good tips about when I code or a video in the special offers is paying out. I also do swagtv while I read my kindle or do other online stuffs, or when I do kitchen chores. 

Amazon - somethings it does take a bit.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

FlaGal, thanks for the link I'm not sure I totally got what you mean but I'll figure it out by reading thru the link. Thanks again sb has been a blessing since I'm unemployed.



~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fla Gal

You're welcome! I'm unemployed and, like you, SB's has been a blessing to me.

At first the link is a little confusing. Go to the task and it will help you understand what you have to do. It's copy and paste all the answers in the tasks. They're 10 pages but they go pretty quick.


----------



## Pelenaka

Fla Gal said:


> You're welcome! I'm unemployed and, like you, SB's has been a blessing to me.
> 
> At first the link is a little confusing. Go to the task and it will help you understand what you have to do. It's copy and paste all the answers in the tasks. They're 10 pages but they go pretty quick.



:l33t: Thanks


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ifistav

THANKS for the link!!!!! I just got 72 sbs in less than 10 minutes, copying and pasting, woohoo!!!!

Ifi


----------



## manygoatsnmore

aftermidnite said:


> MGM..I used you as a referal ..Terresa G ..still learning my way around and my total sb right now is 107 if that helps you


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I get matching sb when you get sb from *searching*, up to 1000 sb. 

I think like anything else, it takes a little time to figure out what works best to earn sb for your particular situation. I really like checking out the "spoiler"site for swag codes (I think I posted the link before I found out that it's better to keep the links private - if you don't find it somewhere in this thread, PM me and I'll give it to you), watching the quick video ads, and watching SBTV while I'm on line, but I have to be careful how much video content I download, or HughesNet will throw me into dial up speed for 24 hrs (fair access policy - bah, humbug). 3-4 search wins a day, spaced out over the course of 24 hrs, is an easy way to get 30-40 sb every day. I usually have enough things to look up that I can hit the search wins pretty quickly. When I'm home at night, I will run the SBTV from 11pm until I get tired and go to sleep or 4am, whichever comes first - I can download as much as I want during that time frame.

I just got my free books today - they were sitting at the post office for nearly a week, counting the weekend. I'm tickled with all 3 of them, and can't wait to tuck into bed with them tonight! I'm up to 2440 toward next month's goodies, too.

Swag on, folks!

Have fun playing on the site and experimenting...if I can help you out, LMK.


----------



## Fla Gal

Ifistav said:


> THANKS for the link!!!!! I just got 72 sbs in less than 10 minutes, copying and pasting, woohoo!!!!
> 
> Ifi


Good for you! I'm glad the link I posted helped you. It's easy money.


----------



## Pelenaka

I must just be lame, because I spent over an hour reading through that tread that you posted Fla Gal, and I just didn't get it. Then I picked out a sb task to do and failed miserably. 
When I have more time tonight I'll reread it & try and find a key for the abbreviations ect.

I am loving the amazon section of that site especially the "fillers" page.

Right now I'm surfing & watching swagtv. Found two vids one for 47 seconds & another for 17 the shortest video I think I've ever come across. 
I really need to do my grocery shopping on amazon before long down to my last container of coffee & coffeemate.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## pamda

Swag code in the swidget..good for another 30 minutes....go go go...good luck


----------



## Fla Gal

Thanks Pamda, I got the 7 SB's. :kiss:

Pelenaka,

It's going to take me a few minutes to get back to you. I have to open another window so I can physically look at the site so I can help you.


----------



## Fla Gal

Pelenaka, you're over thinking it and making it hard on yourself. When you open the link you'll be on page one. You don't have to read the entire thread. Go down below the black bar that has "Wiki Community Board" written on it.

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?p=39925269#post39925269

You'll see a box with information in it. There's a scroller to slide. This is where the answers to the search result questions are.

Below the first box are three more. One is for the Find an Image task and the other two are also answers to the Best Search Result questions.

I don't know if all the correct answers are put in the Wiki yet but there are answers on pages 14, 15 and 16 for pjmechanical, dominic briscoe and brent warr.

The day I found the message board I saved the original list to my documents and added updates as they showed up on the thread.

You'll see the listing for the search term. such as, " American royal arts" The link for the answer is underneath the search term, www.signedrock.com/

You can save all this information on your computer as a word document and it makes it easy to update the list and keep it current. If you have any questions I'll be glad to help.


----------



## pamda

Wow! Thanks, Fla. Gal I have had so much trouble doing tasks. That site should help....thanks again


----------



## Fla Gal

pamda said:


> Wow! Thanks, Fla. Gal I have had so much trouble doing tasks. That site should help....thanks again


No problem, you're welcome! If it hadn't been for that site I would never have tried those tasks. My first thought was 20 Swagbucks for 30 minutes work, Crowdflower is nuts. Thinking of doing 10 pages of 10 searches each seemed a daunting task. Not any more. 

I tried the "Find An Image On A Website" task and bombed out on that one. I missed out on 40 Swagbucks but got the education I needed. When that task shows up again on Swagbucks I'll be able to do it in short order.

Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Pelenaka

Fla Gal said:


> Pelenaka, you're over thinking it and making it hard on yourself. When you open the link you'll be on page one. You don't have to read the entire thread. Go down below the black bar that has "Wiki Community Board" written on it.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?p=39925269#post39925269
> 
> You'll see a box with information in it. There's a scroller to slide. This is where the answers to the search result questions are.
> 
> Below the first box are three more. One is for the Find an Image task and the other two are also answers to the Best Search Result questions.
> 
> I don't know if all the correct answers are put in the Wiki yet but there are answers on pages 14, 15 and 16 for pjmechanical, dominic briscoe and brent warr.
> 
> The day I found the message board I saved the original list to my documents and added updates as they showed up on the thread.
> 
> You'll see the listing for the search term. such as, " American royal arts" The link for the answer is underneath the search term, www.signedrock.com/
> 
> You can save all this information on your computer as a word document and it makes it easy to update the list and keep it current. If you have any questions I'll be glad to help.



Your not the 1st person to tell me that ... I'll do as you suggested. Thanks for the tips I'll report back unless it's been confirmed that I am lame.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Fla Gal

You're not lame so I expect to hear from you. :buds:


----------



## Pelenaka

So I'm here laying on the couch with my lap top on my stomach legs hanging over the back of the couch. Hubby is sitting upright engrossed in an action site devoted to firearms.
I sigh then inhale deeply something I do when frustrated. 
I'm on page knows what of this task and I'm busy copy & paste the links from the finally found wiki portion. I have yet to see the meter which reads 6/10 or my accuracy score in the upper left hand corner ...
Then I say to myself geez but apparently hubby heard it so he says ... wait for it, 
Your over thinking it pelenaka !

Long story short I just got 40 swagbucks !!!

Woohoo I just may order coffee from amazon this month !

Thanks Fla. Gal for the link.
Thanks Pam6 for starting many of us on the road to swagg'n.
Thanks to the powers that be that I'm not lame !

~~ pelenaka ~~
_who just did a task worth 40 sb_


----------



## NicoleandBrian

I have no idea what this wiki thing is you all are talking about. I'll have to read it all thoroughly when I'm more awake!

I had a poor search day and missed the codes but was able to get a 250 point survey so I can't complain! I'm at 623, waiting until August to trade in for more AGC since I already used 3 and have 2 more ordered.


----------



## pamda

Wow. I got a survey finally! 100 swagbucks...only the second one ever. So surprised.


----------



## Fla Gal

Pelenaka said:


> Long story short I just got 40 swagbucks !!!
> 
> Woohoo I just may order coffee from amazon this month !
> 
> Thanks Fla. Gal for the link.
> Thanks Pam6 for starting many of us on the road to swagg'n.
> Thanks to the powers that be that I'm not lame !
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> _who just did a task worth 40 sb_


I knew you could do it! Yah.... Good for you!

To be able to see what page of the task you're on you have to scroll all the way to the top of the page.

Now go have another cup of coffee.


----------



## campfiregirl

So I'm on a break at work, and was scrolling through this thread. I have not been able to go to the site and check it out because of our internet restrictions here at the office (thank the Lord I can get on HT and post!). What is the "point" of SB? Nothing is truly free; what are they getting from you in return? I'm thinking there are sponsors who want you to visit their sites, hoping to get your business? Also, before I put much time into checking this out, would it be worth it if I can't put time into this throughout the day because I have a day job?
Thank you for the info!


----------



## Fla Gal

pamda said:


> Wow. I got a survey finally! 100 swagbucks...only the second one ever. So surprised.


I was shocked that I got two surveys this morning. One for 100 SB's and the other was 75. That doesn't happen often.

Pamda, if you check throughout the day, as time permits, new surveys are posted. I've gotten quite a few points from checking.

Congrats on the survey and 100 SB's!


----------



## Fla Gal

campfiregirl said:


> So I'm on a break at work, and was scrolling through this thread. I have not been able to go to the site and check it out because of our internet restrictions here at the office (thank the Lord I can get on HT and post!). What is the "point" of SB? Nothing is truly free; what are they getting from you in return? I'm thinking there are sponsors who want you to visit their sites, hoping to get your business? Also, before I put much time into checking this out, would it be worth it if I can't put time into this throughout the day because I have a day job?
> Thank you for the info!


It doesn't take much time to check it out. You get 30 Swagbucks for joining and get swagbucks for searching, doing tasks, playing the games and if you decide to purchase anything through this site you get swagbucks for making a purchase you'd make anyway.

It takes 700 swagbucks to get $5 and only 450 points to get a $5 Amazon gift card. It depends on how much time you're willing to put into the site. I've gotten many $5 and several $25 cash payments through PayPal. I have ordered only one thing through the Swagbuck.com site. You don't have to buy anything to get points.

You have to check it out to see if it's worth your time and effort. Many of us don't work and this is one way of getting some cash flow.

By the way, you use the gift card number for the Amazon gift card and apply it directly to you Amazon account. Once the gift card is there it never expires. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pelenaka

Fla Gal said:


> I knew you could do it! Yah.... Good for you!
> 
> To be able to see what page of the task you're on you have to scroll all the way to the top of the page.
> 
> Now go have another cup of coffee.



:happy2: how'd u know that coffee is on my amazon wish list, lol.
Just did another task worth 40 sb :bouncy:

I attempted two surveys the other day and was almost immediately disqualified so I stopped. Next thing you know my lap top will go flying across the room :grumble: 

As to whether spending time on swagbucks is worth it or not browse through the gift cards and see what speaks to you. For some it might be the Southwest Airlines gift cards so they can go on that special trip. 
Others like myself this is a way for us to weather our personal economic crisis (I'm unemployed also) as I mainly buy food with my amazon gift cards earned by swagg'n.
Still for others this is their method of building up a Christmas club account by earning gift cards.

I know I had my reservations also despite my real time gf showing me her packages from amazon. She homeschools so books are her thing. Give it a try she would say ... still wanting to kick myself for not doing this sooner.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/05/greased-budget.html


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

campfiregirl said:


> So I'm on a break at work, and was scrolling through this thread. I have not been able to go to the site and check it out because of our internet restrictions here at the office (thank the Lord I can get on HT and post!). What is the "point" of SB? Nothing is truly free; what are they getting from you in return? I'm thinking there are sponsors who want you to visit their sites, hoping to get your business? Also, before I put much time into checking this out, would it be worth it if I can't put time into this throughout the day because I have a day job?
> Thank you for the info!


I would also like to know what Swagbucks gets out of all of the work people do to get their points.


----------



## Fla Gal

Pelenaka said:


> :happy2: how'd u know that coffee is on my amazon wish list, lol.
> Just did another task worth 40 sb :bouncy:
> 
> I attempted two surveys the other day and was almost immediately disqualified so I stopped. Next thing you know my lap top will go flying across the room :grumble:
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Pelenaka, you're doing fine. The first few times you do the tasks there's a learning curve. After that you're going to do real good. Congrats on your second 40 SB's!

Don't go hurting your laptop because the surveys aren't nice to you!

I knew coffee was on your Amazon wish list because you told us that. 



sunflower-n-ks said:


> I would also like to know what Swagbucks gets out of all of the work people do to get their points.


sunflower-n-ks, When Swagbucks first started they were basically a search engine. They get paid for you searching and in turn pay you part of their returns for you searching. On the tasks, they get paid for farming out the tasks so they get their cut off the top. Same with the surveys. A survey you successfully complete may bring them anywhere from $2 to $5 or $6. They wouldn't keep doing it unless they made money at it.

As far as how much they get paid for you using them as a venue for buying things from other sites, I don't know how they get paid for that. You can believe they're making their money off all of us.

In the meantime, if you have some free time to spend making money on Swagbucks, it's worth it. Swagbucks does pay for spending time and shopping through their site. It doesn't pay the rent or mortgage but it buys some nice extras.


----------



## Fla Gal

NicoleandBrian said:


> I have no idea what this wiki thing is you all are talking about. I'll have to read it all thoroughly when I'm more awake!
> 
> I had a poor search day and missed the codes but was able to get a 250 point survey so I can't complain! I'm at 623, waiting until August to trade in for more AGC since I already used 3 and have 2 more ordered.


That wiki thing is in fact a cheat sheet that gives you the answers to the "Choose Best Search Results" tasks on Swagbucks.

You don't have to read the entire thread to get the information you need to do the tasks. This wiki is on this site's thread, which is dedicated to tasks on Swagbucks. It's easy money.


----------



## Pelenaka

homesteadingtoday = 9 sb ... lol.

Went to do another task & I got a "thank you but your done for now" message. Ah well I'll just read thru that site and learn to do others.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## NicoleandBrian

Thank you Fla Gal. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Fla Gal

Pelenaka, they let you do each search task only one time. Good for you on the 9 sb's!

NicoleandBrian, you're welcome. You have nothing but a little time to lose if you decide the site isn't for you. I can say the money in the bank is nice.

Yesterday in total I got 301 swagbucks. I'm about half way to my next $25 PayPal gift card. It takes a while but it's worth it.


----------



## Fla Gal

There's a code on the swidget! 7 SB's.

You can check the swidget on this site. Click on the SC at the bottom of the box and click the button above that.

Past the code into the "Gimme" box on Swagbucks home page.

http://www.couponsandfreebiesmom.com/swagbucks-widget-swidget


----------



## Fla Gal

I went to the tasks on Swagbucks and the "Choose the Best Search Result II (important II - Even more pay!!)" has been reset. I was able to do it again. Check it out. It's 48 sb's.


----------



## Pam6

I have all over 150 SB for the 'partner sites' and I am already over by 50 SB for my 5 $5 for August and there is still 2 1/2 days left in this month (so that will probably make it around 150 regular SB). It means if I want to use up my partner site points on swagstakes I am going to have to burn up some of my regular SB too in order to do that. What are you all doing about that? Are you just holding on to your regular SB...therefore holding onto the partner site points too? I got this extra 150 partner site points just this month so I know I will probably get around that next month too.
Once September comes I can get back to swagging a little more and working toward a $50 AGC again...but if I burn through the regular SB just to use the partner site ones that puts me further behind to get the $50. Hmmm....What to do??


----------



## Fla Gal

Pam, you have to use the sb's gotten on the sister sites at the sister site you got them on. They can't be used on Swagbucks. I emailed them asking if I could donate my 108 points to the ASPCA and they said no. If you're going to use them you have to get enough to spend them on the site you got them from. It is somewhat disappointing but I suppose I could keep going for the codes and eventually get enough points to spend on something on those sites.

I just clicked through four of the sister sites. None of them had Amazon gift cards or PayPal. To find out which sites you have points on hover the cursor over your points on Swagbucks home page and click on My Swagbucks. A ledger opens and you can click on the name of the sites to be able to browse what they have to offer. It's a shame you can't use the swagbucks all in one place.


----------



## Pam6

Fla Gal said:


> Pam, you have to use the sb's gotten on the sister sites at the sister site you got them on. They can't be used on Swagbucks. I emailed them asking if I could donate my 108 points to the ASPCA and they said no. If you're going to use them you have to get enough to spend them on the site you got them from. It is somewhat disappointing but I suppose I could keep going for the codes and eventually get enough points to spend on something on those sites.
> 
> I just clicked through four of the sister sites. None of them had Amazon gift cards or PayPal. To find out which sites you have points on hover the cursor over your points on Swagbucks home page and click on My Swagbucks. A ledger opens and you can click on the name of the sites to be able to browse what they have to offer. It's a shame you can't use the swagbucks all in one place.


They can be used on SwagSTAKES but only AFTER you use up all of your regular swagbucks.


----------



## Fla Gal

Gotcha! I missed the STAKES part of it I hadn't thought of that. Thanks!

A lot of time I'll end up with one or two points and I don't mind using that on Swagstakes. I'll keep that in mind. :happy:


----------



## Pelenaka

I've just been cashing them out on swagstakes when I redeem sb for agc. 
Lately though I have stopped acquiring them because it's annoying to either do the math or click on my ledger to see my actual true sb tally.

Since it's been raining here hard off & on I'm spending the day cleaning & decorating - sewing curtains, covers for throw pillows that I've bought @ tag sales, and cooking.
Of course all the while swagg'n, lol.

It's mega Friday but that usually doesn't do much for me.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Fla Gal

Yes, the math is aggravating. I keep a small calculator on my desk for things like this.

Sometimes Mega Friday is good to me and most of the time, not. But I always get at least 6 sb's.

Pelenaka, did you read my previous post about the tasks being reset? While you're busy doing "important" things did you go back to the Choose The Best Search Results task to do it again? 48 sb's. :grin:


----------



## Pam6

I agree Pelenka...it is annoying!! But I figure I can't win the swagstakes if I don't enter and I was checking them out yesterday and they have a $2500 AGC on the swagstakes that is only like 20 or 30 swagbucks to enter! If I use useless points on it then I am not really out anything but it is the fact that I have to use up ALL of my regular SB before I can get to that point. I have been putting of trying the tasks and the surveys just because I am already over the amount need for the 5 $5. 
Even if I burn up the the extra 150 REGULAR SB just to use up the 150 partner SB I know I will still get enough points to get my 5 $5 for August. Plus I will try again with the surveys and maybe try my hand a the tasks (with all the advice you all have given).


----------



## Pelenaka

Just got home from helping with a food bank run. We go pick up expired fresh produce, occasionally bread & dairy from a local mega chain grocery store. The majority isn't taken because that would evolve prep like cutting out the bad parts of an apple then slicing it up and using it in a recipe. 
So after we deliver it then we get to comb through the left overs. Dairy & bread hardly ever unless it's rock hard (sprinkle with water & put in a warm oven for a few minutes to revive). Yogurt is another that doesn't fly off the food pantry shelves.

Anyways I' throwing together a stir fry of sorts with items from the food bank like bean spouts, baby corn on the cob, & a couple of yellow bell peppers, & two carrots. From my garden I got a big handful of Italian Flat Beans, and a bunch of Rainbow Chard. A bit of a chopped onion garlic and soy sauce. Making a big pot of brown rice so there will be enough to make rice pudding. 

Tonight I'll do the task. 
Went to bed last night with 1200 sb woke up with another 19, then just the little bit I did earlier I now have 1297 sb. I maybe waiting on the Oscar Meyer thing to credit although I may have already done that one last month but I know it wasn't worth 34 sb. 

Cook'n & swagg'n if it wasn't raining I'd do a load of laundry/ironing.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

This is the breakdown of what my swagbucks look like right now: 2497 Total SB
A7X	12 SB
Atlanta Falcons	7 SB
Barry Manilow	15 SB
Cincinnati Bengals	13 SB
Darius Rucker	12 SB
Down	14 SB
Hinder	5 SB
Kiss	10 SB
New Orleans Saints	7 SB
NY Giants	12 SB
Pantera	7 SB
Panthers	7 SB
Roddenberry	5 SB
Swagbucks.com	2,319 SB (Everything over 2,250 might have to be wasted if I want to burn all of the others on swagstakes)
The Green Bay Packers	14 SB

I have 5 more days of collecting before I get to cash out the fifth card on August 3rd.


----------



## Pam6

DH spent some time on his Swagbucks account and got over 400 SB today!!! He went through and tried every survey he could! He got a LOT of entries in the 1,000 DQ swagstakes too!! 

I think I really need to give the surveys another try! LOL!


----------



## NicoleandBrian

That's great Pam! I get most of my points there too. 

How did your DH get an account? I thought it was 1 per household?


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Nicole, they changed it this month so that more than one person per household can have their own sb account. Doesn't help me, as I'm an empty nester single, but it might work for you!

Pam, I'm still collecting all the sb I have time to do, including the sister sites, but I won't burn my regular sb to use the others. I'll just keep adding them until I either have enough at a site to get something I can use or reach a point where I'm able to get my 5 $5 agc and a $50 agc, and THEN burn the sister site sb on swagstakes. I have 279 of them right now, across a whole bunch of sites. 

Congrats and thanks to "sharp lady" on the 27 point search today! I'm at 2761 sb after doing the Oscar Meyer 34 pointer. :happy:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Heads up - 8 sb code on facebook for about another hour!


----------



## Pam6

I missed the code. My other goat, Amber had TWINS! A boy and a girl!!


----------



## Elffriend

I had a pretty good swag day. I hit 450 regular swagbucks and cashed in for a $5 AGC, then I used up over 150 sister site bucks on swagstakes. I hope I win something! Right after I entered and got my total down to zero I checked the surveys and there were two for me. I did one for 100 sb and just got a swagstakes entry for the other one. I also did a task for 6 sb.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Elffriend!


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> I missed the code. My other goat, Amber had TWINS! A boy and a girl!!


:nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## Pelenaka

When I miss a code all I do miss swagbucks, you apparently get a special reward ... Congratulations !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pam6 said:


> I missed the code. My other goat, Amber had TWINS! A boy and a girl!!



Hmm.....8sb or twin kids.....hmmm......ding, ding, ding, we have a winner! I'd take twins any day, too! (With a name like mine, did ya think there's be any other answer? LOL) Congrats on the new littles. Hope Amber and the kids are all doing well. Pics?


Woke up to over 2800 sb this morning. I love my referrals! Thank you, thank you, thank you, ladies!

Swag on! Off to see if I can get a survey....


----------



## Fla Gal

Pelenaka said:


> When I miss a code all I do miss swagbucks, you apparently get a special reward ... Congratulations !
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Pelenaka, and everyone else that doesn't know about it, there's a site you can go to to find out the codes. The codes come out of the office in California (Pacific Daylight Time) and most of the codes are posted Eastern Daylight Time in the afternoon. The special reward is MORE swagbucks.

I found these links doing a search on Swagbucks about how to earn swagbucks.

Swagcode Spoiler:
http://sc-s.com/

Sometimes Swagcode Spoiler doesn't want to load properly so I go to this site:
http://sbcodez.com/

If you don't want the extra swagbucks from the sister sites don't use those codes on those sites.

Don't forget to check the swidget (scroll down to see it). Some codes are posted there. Just click on the SC at the bottom of the swidget and click on search.

Happy Swaggin'.


----------



## Pam6

Here is a picture of Amber's Babies! They are doing great!

There is also a swidget on my blog!


----------



## pamda

Oh Pam they are so cute! You scored better than any swag day there


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Fla Gal said:


> Pelenaka, and everyone else that doesn't know about it, there's a site you can go to to find out the codes. The codes come out of the office in California (Pacific Daylight Time) and most of the codes are posted Eastern Daylight Time in the afternoon. The special reward is MORE swagbucks.
> 
> I found these links doing a search on Swagbucks about how to earn swagbucks.
> 
> Swagcode Spoiler:
> http://sc-s.com/
> 
> Sometimes Swagcode Spoiler doesn't want to load properly so I go to this site:
> http://sbcodez.com/
> 
> If you don't want the extra swagbucks from the sister sites don't use those codes on those sites.
> 
> Don't forget to check the swidget (scroll down to see it). Some codes are posted there. Just click on the SC at the bottom of the swidget and click on search.
> 
> Happy Swaggin'.


That's the same site I use. I've found that most of the time, if I do a search for swagcode spoiler, I'll get that site about 4th-6th down the page and it'll start with "1 hr ago" 38 min ago", 1 day ago", etc. So I can tell without even going to the site if there is a new code posted. I just check it every hour or so if I'm on the computer, and check it when I'm doing searches anyway. Some of the codes expire really quickly, so if you're already on the computer, it pays to check it frequently.


Got 100 points on a survey this morning, but got disqualified from a whole bunch of them. I was happy with the 100, especially since it was rating TV ads and some of them were really funny. :happy:


----------



## Pelenaka

Fla Gal, I have the second link bookmarked use it numerous times daily. When I miss a code it's because I'm not online. Ah well can't drag my lap top to the shooting range so if there's a code soon I'll miss it.

Ordered Coffee Mate Creamer on Amazon for just over a buck a container did the subscribe & save, then a special promo code. 
I'm a happy camper as I have enough creamer to last until Wednesday. And yes of course all 12 containers are free since I bought them with swag bucks. 
Should be about 6 mos. worth of creamer.

While I was surfing last night I ran across a website something amazon where current deals, tips, promo codes were posted. Kinda along the lines of Totally Target but just Amazon. I got side tracked wasn't able to check it out thoroughly. 
Now of course I can't find it (dumped my history with out thinking). The logo had a jungle theme. 

Anyone know of any other sites geared toward shopping on amazon ? Figure sine this is "my Walmart" so to speak I really should learn how to work the river.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/its-cream-in-coffee.html


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pelenaka, if you find the site again, please share! That sounds really good.

It's been a good day so far - 100 on another survey and I just got 29 sb for a search.  I've been getting a lot of 7, 8, and 9s so it was fun to see that 29 pop up! Up to 3120, plus sister site sb. Woohoo!


----------



## Pelenaka

Tomarrow is a code extravaganza which means that there will be codes posted all day long. Starts 6:00 AM PDT/9:00 AM EST.
I'm gonna set my alarm on my phone & get up early so I can be ready. Already planned as a day to do kitchen chores so I can have my lap top set up on the kitchen table.

I will share any good Amazon coupon sites I find. 
Last night I window wandered around the subscribe & save section of amazon. Book marked a few food items like organic steal cut oatmeal 6 pounds for $8 something.
Ground Organic Cinnomon was another 2 pounds for $12 something. I figure I coudl always repackage & barter the second pound if I decide not to package it up for long term storage. 
Also found what I think is a good deal for whole bean coffee 8 O'clock brand coffee but I want to wait until Friday to place an order. I read that Friday is the day that coffee goes on sale on amazon. May have been on the amazon section of that link Fla Gal posted about tasks. 

Hubby is pretty stoked as I found a suitable alternative for his cat's urinary diet cat food @ a much better price than he has been paying retail. It's just soo much nicer when the swagbucks have that personal meaning to them like it does for us. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

My DH and I both got the first code of the morning! 

I am hoping to get a commercial french fry cutter once my money clears for this month. I just need to decide which one! We want a 1/4" cutter and it seems like either I have to pay twice as much for one or buy that size plate separately for nearly $20! But we do love our fresh homemade french fries! 
I did have a grain mill on my list but I think it is getting put off until the next item as it is nearly time for us to start digging out potatoes up out of the garden!


----------



## Pelenaka

Missed Sunday's code but the 1st code for today.

Pam6, when it comes to an amazon wish list the que isn't written in stone. I think that I'm ordering one thing when I have funds and end up ordering something completely different. 

When I was little my Mom would peel a potato then hold it in her left hand. Then with her right hand which held the huge knife she would slice one way then slice another way. Then she's toss the potato into the big glass bowl where it would shatter into all these thick long speaks of raw potatoes. 
Miss those days. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/07/its-cream-in-coffee.html


----------



## Pam6

We do up about 20# or more of potatoes at a time when we are doing french fries. YUM!! We really like the 'fair fry' size. 
None of my Amazon wish list is written in stone. I have 3 wish lists going and I change them ALL the time! LOL! 
After my 5 $5 AGC clear I will have $75 in my account so I have about 10 days to decide which I want more...the french fry cutter or the grain mill. 
My DH wants to use his AGC's himself and get his own things so his earnings will not be going toward the list of household items I still want! LOL! (New waffle maker, pizzelle maker, scale for weighing baby goats, FF cutter, grainmill etc...)


----------



## Pam6

You know I am kind of surprised the partner sites are not putting out lots of codes today! I bet they would be gobbled up like crazy with everyone itching for codes!


----------



## pamda

There are codes and clues all over the place today...just got my second code...fun, fun! LOL.


----------



## jamala

Just got my 3rd code for today, I found the question for the big "code search" and I found the answer but I can't find the second question that is out right now. Do any of you have a hint as to where to find that question?


----------



## Pam6

My DH and I have got all 3 codes so far! I am just waiting until ALL the clues are out before I start looking so I do not have to stress myself out looking for all the answers all day. 
I am actually hitting the swagtv today while I am watching for codes! I have not done that in a LONNNNNGGGG time!


----------



## sharplady

Okay I am finding some of the codes and doing well with that I think! But what are these clues for and when I find the answer what do I do with it? There is more than one clue? How do I know how many there are and what do I do if I miss one just miss out? Thanks for your help Melody


----------



## Pam6

sharplady said:


> Okay I am finding some of the codes and doing well with that I think! But what are these clues for and when I find the answer what do I do with it? There is more than one clue? How do I know how many there are and what do I do if I miss one just miss out? Thanks for your help Melody


There will be questions posted throughout the day. The answer to the questions leads to an item in the swagstore where a code can be found later this evening for 20 Swagbucks. The full instructions can be found on the swagbucks blog.
There is 50 total swagbucks up for grabs today. There has been a 7,6, 8 and then there will be a 20 so there is still 9 points in codes yet to come...or should be.


----------



## sharplady

Thankyou for the help!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

sharplady, if you miss the questions, don't worry, swagcode spoiler will post the code for the 20 sb when it comes up. I couldn't figure out the last megaswagbuck day clues, but got the sb thanks to that site.  Hope that helps you out.

I missed the 2nd code this morning - checked and there wasn't one, checked like a half hour, hour later and it was already expired!  Drat - I was hoping to get all 50. Oh, well, if I had to miss one, at least it was the lowest amount - missed out on 6 sb. I might miss the last (and BIG) one because I have to go to work and it'll probably not be posted until after I leave home...don't usually have time to check at work, but I think I'm gonna try! 

Only 2 sister sites posted codes this afternoon - that surprised me, too. I thought they'd be all over it today.

Does anyone remember the Veg-O-Matic? I had one years ago and it made great french fries as long as you could fit the potato lengthwise in the cutter. Anything over about 4" long didn't fit, irrc. Anyway, Pam, you might look for an old veg-o-matic and then you can save your agc for other items on the wish list. 

Redeemed 900 sb for agc today, will do 2 more tomorrow and 1 on the 3rd - already have enough for 2+ for Sept. At some point, I think I'll be getting a $50 card, hopefully before Christmas. I'm saving my gift cards for something good - I just don't know what it is yet, lol. :happy:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hurry, the 20sb code expires at 6pm Pacific Coast time! I got it - check the sc spoiler site for it. :bouncy:


----------



## Pelenaka

Code up in swiget (one on Pam6 blog).


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Cashed in sb for my 5th agc today, and am almost up to enough for 3 of the $5 cards for Sept already. I have been doing family history research on line and getting swagbucks intermittently for doing it. I love it when I get something for nothing!  Missed the swagbucks code today - slept half the day away after coming off night shift, so I guess I needed sleep more than a few sb! 


swag on...


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on all the cards MGM! I have enough points for 2 of my cards for next month!


----------



## Pelenaka

For all the people who have been on the fence about signing up and using swagbucks there's a post on my blog about what the UPS guy brought me this morning for free.
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/08/swagbucks-coffee-creamer.html

It's not extravagant it's not even vital but that could be debated because if I don't have it I can get real mean ... lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thanks, Pam, and back atcha!

Pelenaka, I need my mochas, so a sale on creamer is great. 

Swagcode on the blog, expires soon, so hurry.


----------



## jamala

Just got my first $25 agc. I know the $50 one is a better deal but I know I will never get that many this month. So far for Aug. I got 5--$5 ones and the $25 one. I am so happy there will be a Christmas for us this year. If my referral would start searching I might could do better but she never searches. Thanks for all the help everyone, I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Pelenaka

Congrats !

Yeah it is a nice sideline isn't it, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well I joined (under MGM) and have loved it.. already got one card, and am 40 pts from another ( and one under hubby's name too!) BUT I DISLIKE them tasks.. and the Swagtv takes SOOOOO Long on my pc, Ive only ever done two "times" of that ( some ppl do way more!) but I got all the codes that one monday! Plus more!  So Im finding my way around and only been a member two weeks!


----------



## Pelenaka

Congrats !

Swagtv - the trick is to find videos that are short & sweet. The shortest one I have ever found was 13 sec (Salina Gomez), followed by 17 seconds video (Eva Longoria).
I find that the shortest videos tend to be in the entertainment section. 
The exception to the rule is celebrity interviews regarding new movies. 

I also find that swagbucks facebook page is very helpful because peeps will post comments like "thanks for the code" or special 3 buck vid in special offers under gambit. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

I found lots of short videos under the health tab then click "prevention" tab. Lots of 45 second ones.


----------



## Pam6

My $25 has cleared for this month and now I have $83 to spend....what to get? Hmmmmm???


----------



## pamda

I ordered 2 $5.00 agc's this week working on the 3rd. I got 2 books and a Storey Country Wisdom Bulletin ..Family Remedies with what I had left from July. I have already finished 1 of the books. I recommend this book. It was a good read and it has recipies too. The Feast Nearby, by Robin Mather. I am now reading Farm City by Novella Carpenter. It's pretty darn good too.


----------



## Pelenaka

Congrats !
Farm City is a good book I borrowed it from the library. 
She stopped blogging but the site is still up & running do a swagbucks search for the link. I'm sure you'll find it interesting.

I downloaded the sample of "The Help" it is a very good read. The sample chapter ran out way too quickly. I've got it on back order thru my local library. Saving my swagbucks for books that I'd need to have like those you wrote about.

Just got two more agc today delivered almost a week apart from my 1st two agc even though I only ordered them a day apart. Waiting on my last gift card of the month.
Currently working on Sept. 

I just blogged about a deal on organic whole wheat berries (red winter wheat) that I found on Amazon. 
Right now I'm trying to figure out the expiration date on vital wheat gluten. 
Trying to stock the pantry/preps via swagbucks.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/08/amazon-organic-bulk-buy.html


----------



## Pam6

Woot! I just got a 39 on a search! I have not hit anything big in a looonnnnggg time!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Congratulations, Pam!

Is anyone besides me having trouble getting ANY search points yesterday and today? I finally got a couple of small amounts yesterday, but I haven't hit anything since right after midnight today. I've been doing a ton of searching, too, working on family history stuff. I need another 232 sb to get all of Sept's $5 agc and it's coming slowly. :hair:

I guess it's time to go for the 945 sb for a month's free trial of credit reports - special offers are giving a bonus of 20% more sb this week - that's nearly 200 more sb for that one!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Okay, so the minute I complain, I hit an 8. Not great, but okay!


----------



## Pam6

I have got my 5 for September! Now I am working toward another $50!! Hopefully I will get it in October...or earlier! 
I could not get a search to save my life two days ago but I got all 4 yesterday and 3 so far today. I know a lot of other people have had trouble getting searches the other day too.

I have had 8 of the people under me hit their 1,000 max now! YAY!! That is very exciting but at the same time I am going to miss getting the points from them!


----------



## Pelenaka

I think it was Friday that I noticed the sb weren't coming as freely as they use to. I know allot of posting on fb so no it isn't just you.

I have been max'ng out on sbtv so with effort I've been able to hit my goal of 100 each day. That said I have had 3 or 4 days were I just was swagged out & only really did the daily 5. Now of course I wish I hadn't taken a break.

I did that car insurance quote thing today for 355 sb. I can tell you all that within a few minutes of completing the offer my phone started ringing with agents calling. When I turned it back on there was 7 v.m. 
To complete the offer you have to use a valid phone number (you then have to call to get a code using the phone/number that was entered).


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/08/amazon-bulk-oatmeal.html


----------



## Pam6

Pelenka, have the phone calls stopped yet??


----------



## Pelenaka

NO, no they haven't.

Hubby & I stayed up til 4 a.m. doing a Dexter marathon anticipating that we would sleep in this morning. Phone rang woke us up.

I'm looking into getting one of those free internet phone numbers to use when it's mandatory to input a valid phone number. Not sure if I can call out using one of these which is what this sb offer required. Anyone have any experiences with them ?

Changed my v.m. to "thank you but I no longer require car insurance" which of course has made f&f curious. Would be a great conversation starter for swagbucks if I could figure a way to put a positive spin on insurance agents calling, lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> I think it was Friday that I noticed the sb weren't coming as freely as they use to. I know allot of posting on fb so no it isn't just you.
> 
> I have been max'ng out on sbtv so with effort I've been able to hit my goal of 100 each day. That said I have had 3 or 4 days were I just was swagged out & only really did the daily 5. Now of course I wish I hadn't taken a break.
> 
> I did that car insurance quote thing today for 355 sb. I can tell you all that within a few minutes of completing the offer my phone started ringing with agents calling. When I turned it back on there was 7 v.m.
> To complete the offer you have to use a valid phone number (you then have to call to get a code using the phone/number that was entered).
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/08/amazon-bulk-oatmeal.html


How does that swagtv thing work? I watched 4 videos this morning and never saw my swagbucks change. It said I had to watch the whole video and I did. At first there was a little graph that went up to 60% then it disappeared. So I guess it was wasted time? I have to get up in the middle of the night to be able to watch videos or download stuff. I was also listing on Amazon and half.com so it wasn't like I got up just for that. But I thought I'd try it. I guess I like the tasks better.


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> How does that swagtv thing work? I watched 4 videos this morning and never saw my swagbucks change. It said I had to watch the whole video and I did. At first there was a little graph that went up to 60% then it disappeared. So I guess it was wasted time? I have to get up in the middle of the night to be able to watch videos or download stuff. I was also listing on Amazon and half.com so it wasn't like I got up just for that. But I thought I'd try it. I guess I like the tasks better.


I think that the site has been some growing pains as of late so things like no surveys showing or like in your case the meter for swagtv wasn't functioning properly. 

The thing to remember is to pick videos that are short & sweet. Currently I've been watching celebrity ones for under 50 sec. I use to watch the comedy videos which were like 28 sec but they won't play for me start to finish. I have to click on the ad & then the video. 

Last night I maxed out while watching a Dexter marathon with hubby. He generally doesn't do the videos. He uses a netbook which has a tiny screen can't have two desk tops open. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Thanks. Actually the videos I watched were pretty interesting. One was about how to keep your cats from using the raised beds for a litter box. I needed that one and learned something too!


----------



## Pam6

I am now working toward another $50 AGC! I have my points for Sept +500 extra points! So I am thinking by the end of October I should be able to get another $50! But, I have to work the entire Labor Day weekend! YAY!!! And then we are going on vacation that week after Labor Day. Then we start school! So...... I am not sure I will be able to get it by the end of October or not but at least I will have enough points for my Sept and Oct cards before I take the time off (9 days). 

I just ordered a Hanging Scale!! With my swagbucks! I want to use it to weigh my baby goats and to put my garden produce in buckets and then weigh it so I will know how many pounds of food I produce...next year. I have already canned up some of it from this seasons garden. 
I also have $75 in my account just waiting for me to make up my mind about what I want... a commercial french fry cutter or a grain mill??? Any suggestions or input? What would you all get? We LOVE homemade french fries!! We have a small metal french fry cutter but we have used a friends commercial cutter and we LOVE it! The grain mill.... I have a friend that has a grainery but so far I have not been able to get any wheat berries off of them. I know they have them but I have not got any yet. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Pelenaka

Love that hanging scale & the idea of weighing your garden produce.

As much as I love french fries I gotta go with the mill. You can always barrow your friends commercial fry cutter for now.

As to not having grain to grind what is wrong with you get over there like yesterday, lol. My local supply that I obtained by bartering dried up so I'm planning on ordering organic grains such as red wheat berries on amazon. 

Hubby has really picked up the swagbucks pace so to speak. He said he wants to have his own boxes from amazon delivered. 
I was hoping that he'd give me his amazon gift cards for pantry stocking but he's planning on buying Christmas gifts. 
Either way swagbucks has really helped us out.

Pam6, I want to thank you again for all the tips you have posted.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/search/label/Swagbucks Rewards


----------



## Pam6

Haha! Pelenaka, my friend with the grainery is in Montana for 10 days so just stopping by is out! 
We can not borrow the commercial french fry cutter.  We have asked before when we were given around 400 pounds of potatoes. The boys use it for Ranger camp outs. One of the Ranger leaders owns it. DH said that I could add his to my account rather than starting his own Amazon account. Then he can get a small item when I get some of my other items so he can get free shipping. He is only getting about $10 a month. 
I am thinking by the end of October I should have enough money to get both! Hopefully! I am $50 away from getting both. 
You are most welcome for all of the tips! I am just so glad everyone is earning and having as much fun as me!


----------



## Pelenaka

Code worth 8 sb till 0330 PDT
And don't anyone ask why I'm up @ 0251 New York Minute Time.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I missed the code!  But on the bright side I did actually sleep for a change last night!

I got the hanging scale in the mail today! I must say for $12.19 (free shipping) I am VERY impressed with it!! I weighed out my first batch of tomatoes that we picked from our garden and put them in 5 gallon buckets and weighed them and I got 50 pounds of tomatoes!! I am resisting the urge to weigh EVERYTHING in sight! LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> I missed the code!  But on the bright side I did actually sleep for a change last night!
> 
> I got the hanging scale in the mail today! I must say for $12.19 (free shipping) I am VERY impressed with it!! I weighed out my first batch of tomatoes that we picked from our garden and put them in 5 gallon buckets and weighed them and I got 50 pounds of tomatoes!! I am resisting the urge to weigh EVERYTHING in sight! LOL!


Everything in sight huh I'd better not stop over then. A good scale is a handy thing to have.

Gf just called me about 7 minutes after that last code expired but I got 10 sb for HT just now.

I was credited the 20% bonus from special offers which worked out to 189 sb. I ordered vistaprint biz cards with free shipping. 500 cards for $10.00 minus the 450 sb ($5 amazon gift card) = $5.80 (80Â¢ tax). I'll be handing those cards out like water hopefully I can get a line on a job.

There was also a 34 sb offer from GoRVing real simple answer a few ? & watch a video. 

So far this month after cashing in for my five $5 agc I have 2755 still have to finish swagtv.

Will be posting about my free bulk order of organic oatmeal groats tonight. Made all the more tastier knowing that I bought them with swagbucks. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/search/label/Swagbucks Rewards


----------



## jamala

Wow, just wanted to say THANKS to yall for teaching me about swagbucks. This month has been great I got my 5--$5 AGC and a $25 one and today when the bonus came I had enough to order a $50 !! Yay but now my balance is back to 0, so I gotta work hard to get my 5-$5 agc's for Sept. I did join lots of book clubs this week to get the bonus but since I love to read it was a good thing. Thanks again everyone, I needed this as it will allow a great Christmas for my kids.


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Everything in sight huh I'd better not stop over then. A good scale is a handy thing to have.
> 
> Gf just called me about 7 minutes after that last code expired but I got 10 sb for HT just now.
> 
> I was credited the 20% bonus from special offers which worked out to 189 sb. I ordered vistaprint biz cards with free shipping. 500 cards for $10.00 minus the 450 sb ($5 amazon gift card) = $5.80 (80Â¢ tax). I'll be handing those cards out like water hopefully I can get a line on a job.
> 
> There was also a 34 sb offer from GoRVing real simple answer a few ? & watch a video.
> 
> So far this month after cashing in for my five $5 agc I have 2755 still have to finish swagtv.
> 
> Will be posting about my free bulk order of organic oatmeal groats tonight. Made all the more tastier knowing that I bought them with swagbucks.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/search/label/Swagbucks Rewards


Don't worry! The scale only goes up to 110 pounds! So we can even wet you down and say "You weigh 110 pounds soaking wet!!" ound:


----------



## 3ravens

OK, y'all, I signed up! I just don't have time to read 14 PAGES :shocked: of info, so give me the short course.....
Daily 5? I figure the poll is one of them. What are the rest? 
How do I find codes if I don't have Facebook? Do I have to bite the bullet and get on there? Where do I find a Swidgit? (sp)
I downloaded the toolbar and have been doing all my searches there.
I printed a couple coupons, but didn't find many that interest me.
What else?
Oh, and I see there are other rewards. Why do you all pick Amazon? Best bang for the (swag)buck? Stuff you want? Some other reason?
Somehow I have 78 swagbucks without doing much of anything..... :grin:


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> Don't worry! The scale only goes up to 110 pounds! So we can even wet you down and say "You weigh 110 pounds soaking wet!!" ound:



:happy: The last time I was that weight I use to do background modeling (way back), drive a two seater sports car, and had a bit of a to-do with a certain Marine LT. There might have even been a few calls out to a bail bondsman. Ah those were the anorexic days my friend. 

BTW is your mike on :nana:


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

3ravens said:


> OK, y'all, I signed up! I just don't have time to read 14 PAGES :shocked: of info, so give me the short course.....
> Daily 5? I figure the poll is one of them. What are the rest?
> How do I find codes if I don't have Facebook? Do I have to bite the bullet and get on there? Where do I find a Swidgit? (sp)
> I downloaded the toolbar and have been doing all my searches there.
> I printed a couple coupons, but didn't find many that interest me.
> What else?
> Oh, and I see there are other rewards. Why do you all pick Amazon? Best bang for the (swag)buck? Stuff you want? Some other reason?
> Somehow I have 78 swagbucks without doing much of anything..... :grin:


Daily 5: Poll, invite friend on Facebook, toolbar, trusted surveys, NOSO
You can "like" sites that post to Facebook that give you a heads up on codes.
There is a swidget on my blog...link in my signature.
Other ways to earn points: surveys, searches, swagtv, special offers etc.
I like to get Amazon Gift cards because I think they are the best bang for my swagbucks.


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> OK, y'all, I signed up! I just don't have time to read 14 PAGES :shocked: of info, so give me the short course...





_Daily 5?_ - poll, NOSO, Survey, & the 5th fb.

_How do I find codes if I don't have Facebook? 
_ - fb really helps peeps post special offers & tips besides ty for a code.

_Do I have to bite the bullet and get on there?_ - really has made a diff in my over all sb tally.

_Where do I find a Swidgit?_ - one on Pam6 blog

_I printed a couple coupons, but didn't find many that interest me._- print them all & give away for others to use so you'll get the swagbucks.

_Oh, and I see there are other rewards. Why do you all pick Amazon? Best bang for the (swag)buck? _ - yuppers.

_Stuff you want? _ - if it ain't on amazon then it doesn't exist. JK but really when u shop amazon correctly (free shipping/promo codes/subscribe & save) pricing can be very competitive. I think the only thing amazon doesn't sell is firearms & ammo but does sell firearm accessories. 

_Some other reason?_ - depends on the swagger I use my swagbucks/gif cards to buy groceries, hubby is using his for Christmas shopping, together we may buy a new tv when our 17 y.o. bites the dust. 
I may buy dd text books in a few years when she attends college. 
I imagine there are swaggers who use the paypals gift cards to pay bills. 

_Somehow I have 78 swagbucks without doing much of anything..... :grin:_ - crazy wonderful isn't it. :happy:


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-amazon-bulk-oatmeal.html


----------



## Pelenaka

Forgot to say do a swag search for swagbucks for dummies, very informative website.


----------



## farmwoman59

Just found this thread! I've been a member of Swagbucks for 11 months now and have gotten $160 in amazon.com gift cards. It is so easy! I still do mypoints but SB is so much faster. 

Good to see so many Swaggers here!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I don't do much with facebook and I still get a lot of sb. I have all of my Sept $5 agc and am working on my first $50. May take me a while to do it, but I think by Christmas, I'll have it, plus all the $5 agc for each month. Of course, it helps tremendously that I have some awesome referrals searching like crazy right now. Thank you to each and every one of you!!!!! :bow:

I'm still thinking Kindle at this point, but that is totally subject to change depending on what kind of good specials come along on groceries, prep gear, etc!

Let's see, between a grain mill and french fry cutter? I'd go grain mill. You can cut french fries by hand a lot easier than you can pound grain into flour!


----------



## Pelenaka

farmwoman59 said:


> Just found this thread! I've been a member of Swagbucks for 11 months now and have gotten $160 in amazon.com gift cards. It is so easy! I still do mypoints but SB is so much faster.
> 
> Good to see so many Swaggers here!



Welcome to the thread !


----------



## Pam6

We made 10 pounds of french fries tonight!  YUMMO!!


----------



## olehippy

Pam6 said:


> Way to go Merks! That is awesome!
> Did you sign up under me?? If you did the more searches you do the more swagbucks I earn...hint hint!  LOL!


I signed up under you yesterday and I am still trying to figure things out. I could really use the AGC to help with groceries as things are really slow here with dh's work.


----------



## Pelenaka

On behalf of Pam6 welcome to the wonderful world of swagbucks.

Did you read thru the website swagbucks for dummies ?


~~ pelenaka ~~

who now can't stop thinking about homemade french fries Thanks allot Pam6 !


----------



## olehippy

On Pam6's blog, on the widget, you can earn 6 sb.


----------



## Pelenaka

Thanks I got it.

There is a special promotion today ($100 Best Buy gift card) + you could win 5 FREE entries to this Swagstakes just for playing games. 
So u all know I've been playing crusher to my hearts content. 

Also completed a survey on special offers for 48 about area banks took forever but once I was done it credited immediately. 

Swag on Ladies !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Spread sheet for cost per swagbuck on gift cards created by a fellow swagger who posted a link on fb 
Good tool to put use when spending those swagbucks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApJtNRtC3qAhdGJIZXJoRjRwUWIyMF9OOXFmYkNUUHc&hl=en#gid=0


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

olehippy said:


> I signed up under you yesterday and I am still trying to figure things out. I could really use the AGC to help with groceries as things are really slow here with dh's work.


Wonderful! Thank you so much! If you have any questions feel free to ask on here and we will do our best to answer them! 
Welcome to the thread!


----------



## katlupe

I spent 5 of my AGC on Pomona Pectin and a jelly bag. I added the jelly bag so I could get free shipping, and because I never had one. I am working on some sugarless jelly recipes and thought this would be a good way to use my cards.

One question I have is about the referrals. I have 7 so far. Two have 0! One has 133!!! She is my ex-daughter-in-law and loves anything like this. The others are in between her and the 0s. But what my question is, do I get swagbucks when she wins them too? If so, how many would I be winning? I am not sure how it works and could not find anything that explained it. So does the person I signed up with win every time I do? And what about my referrals? Does she win from them also? 

I just love swagbucks!!!! :bouncy:


----------



## pamda

If she searches and gets swag you will get what she gets. Up to 3000 swag bucks, then you stop getting her points. My sister got to 3000 so fast and my daughters have not been doing anything..have to get them moving. Sorry, I forgot to finish...you get from your referals but the person you signed under only gets yours but not your referals. Hope that make sense..


----------



## CountryWmn

Just received my first $5 Amazon gc today and almost ready to trade in for the 2nd!! Yay, am loving this!! And thank you Pam for teaching me how to add it to my Amazon acct. lol


----------



## katlupe

pamda said:


> If she searches and gets swag you will get what she gets. Up to 3000 swag bucks, then you stop getting her points. My sister got to 3000 so fast and my daughters have not been doing anything..have to get them moving. Sorry, I forgot to finish...you get from your referals but the person you signed under only gets yours but not your referals. Hope that make sense..


Thank you, that was what I wanted to know. I guess the key is to keep getting more referrals.


----------



## Pam6

It is 1,000 not 3,000 for Swagbucks. If you go under your number of swagbucks on the top right a bar will come down. Click on My Swagbucks. Then click on Ledger and you can see how many points you are earning in a day. You can also scroll back a few days and see how/when you have earned your points.


----------



## Pam6

CountryWmn said:


> Just received my first $5 Amazon gc today and almost ready to trade in for the 2nd!! Yay, am loving this!! And thank you Pam for teaching me how to add it to my Amazon acct. lol


Congrats CountryWmn!! Getting the cards is a lot of fun!!


----------



## Fla Gal

It seems as though everyone here is having fun with Swagbucks. That's great!

Here's a tip that will free you up when you have Swagbucks TV going. Getting that 75 sb's couldn't be easier.

I was reading on a thread on SlickDeals.net and saw that someone was using an auto refresh program to "watch" Swagbucks TV.

I downloaded the plug in "Reload Every" for Firefox browser and have been using it for about four or five days now. I wanted to make sure it worked before I shared the information.

I have found that no matter what video I watch, the meter won't move until after about one minute so I start the first video about the capybaras (52 seconds), right click, go down to Reload Every and another box opens. I click on custom and set the timer for one minute and seven seconds. In less than five hours I've reached the daily maximum. Yesterday I started the video at 9:38am and reached the maximum at 2:29pm. I gave it enough time for the Swagbucks meter to pop up the three Swagbucks banner and then the page refreshes.

There 's an auto refresh for Internet Explorer. I don't know about Chrome or any of the other browsers.

I wouldn't share this information on Swagbucks or any of their sister sites. The Swag Guy and Gal might not like it.

By the way, I got 10 sb's for searching for the plug in. 

Happy Swaggin'.


----------



## Pam6

Can you set it to start before you go to bed and then have your extra 75 points when you wake up in the morning? 
I use chrome so installing this program is not an option for me.


----------



## Fla Gal

Hi Pam, yes you can set it up to run while you're sleeping. I've done that a couple times. I don't sleep much at night and am able to wake up just before it reached the maximum.

A couple days I let it run while I was doing other stuff in the house or on the computer.

Too bad you can't find an auto refresh for Chrome. Have you considered downloading FireFox? You can have both browsers open at the same time. Run SB's TV on Firefox and do your other things on Chrome.


----------



## CountryWmn

YES!! I just won 33 SB for doing a search. The most I have gotten so far.


----------



## Pam6

CountryWmn said:


> YES!! I just won 33 SB for doing a search. The most I have gotten so far.


Woohoo!! I love it when we get the bigger points!! :nanner:


----------



## CAdeamer

I would be careful with a auto refresher when watching swagtv. I have heard on different sites that they (swag bucks) can tell when that tool is used and people have been banned for using it.


----------



## Fla Gal

CAdeamer said:


> I would be careful with a auto refresher when watching swagtv. I have heard on different sites that they (swag bucks) can tell when that tool is used and people have been banned for using it.


I wondered about that. It isn't worth getting banned.


----------



## CAdeamer

Yeah, it's even stated on the Do's and Dont's rule page to not use an auto refresher for watching swagtv.


----------



## Pelenaka

GM everyone. Just sitting here having my coffee doing swagbucks, so far I've made the usual 4 for daily polls, NOSO, survey, 3 for videos in special offers, 16 for the Internet Explorer download (just delete it afterwards), then I got 9 sb for searching homesteadingtoday. Just started swagtv. 
I have to make up for Saturday when we went camping & to the state fair. Hubby even joked asking me if I was going thru swag with drawl on the ride home Sunday. 

I just smiled and said that we are down to our last small can of coffee (I buy groceries on amazon) and he agreed since he's using his swagbucks for Christmas Shopping.

How's everyone doing ?

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## giraffe_baby

I ordered my last for the month AGC! I have 3 under hubby's acct too ! I have to learn a few more ways to earn bucks.. when time is permitted!! I did get a 39 pt swag look up yesterday and was excited!!!

Ive already done my polls, noso, survey and videos in special offers (i get 5 there) but what is the IE download? I will have to check into that!!!

I know this weekend i was off a little with points but got my bucks to finish out the month! Now to get hubby's acct up to that so i can get one more card!!! that will be 9 cards between us 2 this month!!!

Off to 2nd job of 3 for the day!!! ( work 3 PT jobs at the school M/t/th i work the extra from 3 to 530p...) Hoping i dont miss alot of codes  

OHHH And didnt realize til yesterday I had won in a swagstakes for a $10 CVS card! WHOO HOO


----------



## Pam6

Giraffe Baby, congrats on the $10 CVS win!! WOOT! That is awesome! 9 cards in a month is awesome too!! 

Pelenaka, I hear you about the swag withdrawls! LOL! I will between work and vacation I will be away from the computer for 9 days! That is like missing out on $10 at least! But I make $10 an hour at work so I will take that instead for sure and this is our only family vacation for the whole year soooooo withdrawl it will be! LOL! 

My mom is going to get a Accuquilt Go Baby! with her swagbucks earnings. I am going to get the Small Value Die to use to make a quilt out of old clothes. I want to use it on my 2 yo DD's baby clothes to make a baby quilt. Then I want to use it on plaid shirts that the boys out grow to make quilts. Something like this Quilt. I have been saving the old shirts for a while and I can pick up a bunch of plaid shirts at rummage sales in the $1 a bag sales too. 
I will have to get the Diamond Die because I think this Quilt is just beautiful made out of scrap plaids! 
My mom really wants the SunBonnet Sue Die!


----------



## Pelenaka

Codes up worth 5 sb

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

New Collector Bills are out!! I hope everyone gets them all!
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/08/a-love-of-labor.html


----------



## Pelenaka

Just got my 1st collector bill the American Flag. Added bonus is today 3 of my referrals are swagging !
Sitting out on my patio grilling chicken, picking Italian flat beans for dinner & watching swagtv.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I got the 13! Salute the Swag
I also got a new referral today and they did a search! 

I have 4 gallons of green beans calling my name waiting to be snapped and canned. 50# of tomatoes waiting to be canned and all the makings for sweet and hot pepper relish. 
But today was kind of our first day of school and I have been doing school work all day with the kids and we still have a lot more to get done today and tomorrow. So I have a LOT to get done!


----------



## pamda

I got the flag one for 13 also!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Giraffe_baby, congrats on the CVS card! I was pretty excited about your 39 sb search, too, lol!  Thanks for the bux, my friend. 

I got the BBQ and football so far on the Labor Day sb. 2 down, 3 to go! I got all of them for the 4th of July - hope I can do it again for Labor Day. :happy:


----------



## Pam6

Woot! I just got a 29 on a search! It is not a Labor of Love Collector Bill but I WILL TAKE IT!! :nanner:


----------



## Pelenaka

Couple gf from the hood stoped by to see what I wanted to barter if anything. One has dried basil but she owes me anyways another I had to **** out because she was standing next to a few 4" pots with ever bearing strawberries picking the almost ripe berries off to snack. 

I'm sitting on my patio glider next to the grill with my lap top on my lap snapping green beans watching swagtv. She asks me if I had an internet bf because I haven't been by to visit lately (pointing to the lap top)

No i'm working I answer

I showed the one who's online a few things about swagbucks and she just keeps nodding her head & saying, "u really make money doing that". 

Daughter came in from the street so I sent her to the cellar to grab a jar of peanut butter. I held it up and said yes I make money I buy groceries with this internet thing. 

Told her I'd send an invite via fb.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## 3ravens

I got the grill! I have 312 bucks and I've only been doing this intermittently since the 20th. I've never even found a code! (But I don't work at it like you guys do.)


----------



## Pam6

3ravens said:


> I got the grill! I have 312 bucks and I've only been doing this intermittently since the 20th. I've never even found a code! (But I don't work at it like you guys do.)


Facebook is where we usually find the codes. 
Liking http://www.swagbuckstricks.com/swag-code-3-august-29th.html on Facebook can help too. 
Congrats on the 312 SB!


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> I got the grill! I have 312 bucks and I've only been doing this intermittently since the 20th. I've never even found a code! (But I don't work at it like you guys do.)


congrats!!!! :bouncy:

Easy Peasy isn't it, lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

I missed out on most codes yesterday ( due to work) but I am aiming at them collectors.. I got the 14 ( i think lol ) But next few days are rough Mon/tue/thur working 3 pt jobs so not much time!!! LOL 

Still have to figure out the internet thing you were talking about pam!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Got a 9 this morning but no collector bill which should have been the grill. 
Per the fb buzz there has been a error on the part of swagbucks with conflicting posts on the time length of this promo. I'm sure they will get it straighten out soon. 
Fellow swagernaults have been sending tickets to swagbucks. I didn't I figure by now they know there's an issue & will reward us.
Either way I still got 9 sb so I'm happy.

Dishes done & dinner is prepped. Time to move the lap top outta the kitchen & mop the floor. Daughter is home today from work so I think we are gonna see what can be hardvested from the garden & can. Once I get the canner on to boil I can continue with swagtv.

Swag on Ladies !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Same here, I got a 14 but not in Collector Bills...but a 14 is still good!! 

I can't wait to get my Accuquilt stuff!! Every piece of clothing not in use might be fair game for the new cutting machine!!! MWHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Pam6

There is a 20 point code out!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Both Hubby & I got it ... now I'm up to 3928 sb.



~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

My DH got it too Pelenaka! You are ahead of me! I am at 3,749! 

Have you noticed that there has not been anymore partner site codes out lately or have I just been missing them all?


----------



## CountryWmn

I got the 20 point, too.  Getting closer to my 3rd gift card now.


----------



## jamala

I got the 20 pt. code too, I was so excited. Now I am working on getting my sept. agc's.


----------



## Pelenaka

Now that you mention it no I don't think there has been any more partner site codes. I think that most people weren't using the partner sites to shop. 
I know I just used them to enter swagbucks sweepstakes.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

I was at work and missed the code  Darn jobs!! I did find where the IE thing was for download.. will do that this afternoon with my pc ( hubby would have a fit about his!!) Im glad I didnt search much, and not get my "collector" dollars!! LOL 

Anyway.. off to job 1/2 and then come home and SWAG away!!


BUT I did get a 26 search yesterday morning ( Lol your welcome MGM!!)


----------



## Polly in NNY

I know I should read more on the swagbucks site but I learn so much more from you all here. So here is my question, can you redeem bucks for only so many AGC each month? And is that why I see that some of you are saving for a $50gc, even though it is not as good a deal as the $5gc? 
I was lucky enough yesterday to get the code and picked up another collector bill this AM, just 3 more to get  
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Le Petit Norman

Just registered, did got 9 points on one search, I know have to figure out how to get more points, probably time to read this thread completely ..


----------



## Pelenaka

Polly in NNY said:


> I know I should read more on the swagbucks site but I learn so much more from you all here. So here is my question, can you redeem bucks for only so many AGC each month? And is that why I see that some of you are saving for a $50gc, even though it is not as good a deal as the $5gc?
> I was lucky enough yesterday to get the code and picked up another collector bill this AM, just 3 more to get
> Thanks for all your help.


Yes, only 5 cards of any denomination - five $5, five $25, five $50,, ect.
Best bang for your swagbucks is the $5 amazon gift card the the $50. 
here's a link to a spread sheet on the value of each gift card is in swagbucks - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApJtNRtC3qAhdGJIZXJoRjRwUWIyMF9OOXFmYkNUUHc&hl=en#gid=0

I was hoping that I'd make enough swagbucks for both Sept's. five $5 agc & Oct's. plus enough for a $50. Yeah I know hope dreams eternal. 

If I could keep a balance of $50 in my amazon account then I really could take advantage of those grocery deals instead of only buying half the amount I really want to. 

My biggest dreams would be able to earn enough to pay the electric & gas bills which usually are $60 each per month (we heat with wood) with pay pal earned by swagging. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

Welcome fellow swagger - besides reading this thread do read swagbucks for dummies (do a swag search for the link u might score some bucks).


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Morning Swaggers! I got the 11...the football this morning! 3 more to go! 

Pelenaka, that would be awesome if you could pay your electric bill! You really should try out iRazoo! It would add another $10 a month to your Amazon earnings! I mainly do the 150 points a day in the search and recommendations. It really does go fast. Then 5 points for clicking on the Special Offers page and then I usually get a search win when I am doing the recommendations.


----------



## Pelenaka

Okay Pam6, I'll sign on later today when I have a chance to sit.
I'm standing next to my kitchen sink, just got done picking chicken off the bone for chicken salad.
Today I don't have to cook for dinner it'll be fresh salad from the garden and left overs. 
Do have laundry to iron & then hang on the line. Then I need to see what I can harvest from the garden & can.

Watching swagtv while I picked chicken ... how u ask, do I hit the enter button or move the cursor when my hands have all that chicken grease on them ? 
The eraser end of the pencil to push manipulate the keyboard on my lap top. Use a mason jar jhelly size to hold the pencil upright.
Yeah I know but I'm unemployed and this is the only tried & true method I have of making money online. 

For those of u who are still nonbelievers my swag rewards are on my blog.

ETA: per a fb post by STG the collector bills promo has been extened by a day & any sb collector bills that u earned yesterday that weren't credited will be today. SO them means I only need two more to get that bonus !

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

There's a make up code for those of you who weren't able to get the one earlier today.
Location is fb 
Worth 7 sb


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## CountryWmn

Grr, I still need 3 of the collector bills, but I keep searching lol.


----------



## Pelenaka

I need 2 now the football & the ... geez forgot. 
I have Rosie, grill, & the flag.

I'm just gonna keep acting like it don't matter :bored: when I do a search instead of :hair.

Either way I'm up to 4,088 thanks to some referral bucks, searching, swagtv, & a special offers (nothing I bought). In fact that only things I have bought that had a swagbucks promo attached were the bar & dish soaps from yaysave & most recently the vistaprint business cards.
As to swagtv, I'm only half way threw as I stopped after lunch to tend to the garden.
Counts up to 4,091 I must have gotten another referral. Sending a big hug out to him or her !
Think I'll do a search on hairpulling, lol. 

Swag on Ladies Swag on !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I got the 20sb code yesterday, but missed today's code. I got the 13 and 6 yesterday, and today they credited me with them! Now all I need is the 14 auto worker and I'll have them all. 

Best news is that after fighting with gwallet to get my sb for joining Equifax Free in August, I turned it in to swagbucks customer service and attached the screen shots as proof. gwallet had turned me down claiming I'd already signed up and it was limited to one per person, IP address, yada, yada. I had tried to sign up a couple days before and they couldn't get my credit card to read so it was a fail. I ran it all through again and my credit card glitch must have been fixed because it went through. No matter which one of the attempts they counted, it was within the week for the bonus and it was through the same site. No response from gwallet, but swagbucks not only credited me with the original 945 sb, but gave me the 189 bonus sb, too! Good customer service from SB. Made me happy. I'm up to 5220 now - so tomorrow I start redeeming $5 agc, and I'll make my $50 in Sept, too, I think. That will put me over $105 in my amazon account, ready for my next shopping trip. I'm still saving for the Kindle, unless something else pops up that I want even more. :sing: :happy:


----------



## Pam6

MGM that is awesome!! 

I only have one more Collector Bill to go!!


----------



## HTG_zoo

I started last month, and I'm up to almost 3,000 SB and I already cashed in one acg just to see how long it took. I'm saving up for a grain mill, which will save me in the long run, because then I could mill the chicken's grains and they'd waste less and I wouldn't have to pay the extra for the milled stuff.


----------



## Pam6

HTG Zoo Congrats on all the SB! I would suggest you cash them out and get the $5 AGC as quickly as you can and not just leave SB sit in your account if you do not have to. It is better to leave the money sit in your Amazon account. Just in case...and I truly hope this does not happen to anyone here...your account gets banned. I have heard of people's accounts getting banned with no explanation at all. The balance in your Amazon account does not expire. Just a suggestion.....


----------



## CountryWmn

Only need one more of the collector bills now, Swag the Line and I will have them all.


----------



## 3ravens

Pelenaka said:


> Counts up to 4,091 I must have gotten another referral. Sending a big hug out to him or her !


You're welcome! Thanks for the hug! :grin: Sorry, not many search bucks yet, but I did get the 14 to go with my 9. AND they corrected the spelling, LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> You're welcome! Thanks for the hug! :grin: Sorry, not many search bucks yet, but I did get the 14 to go with my 9. AND they corrected the spelling, LOL!


I thought it was you but I didn't want to out anyone.
NP, bucks from a referral are like gravy, an added bonus. Finding spare change in a purse you haven't used since last fall. 

Have you been able to take advantage of the other methods to earn swagbucks ? Let us know if there's any questions you have. 

Last night I went threw the special offers section 3 times (stopped & did a disk cleanup after the 1st go thru) while I was watching swagtv. 
K-mart popped up with a 27 buck coupon print out, and I did the IE download 16 sb for the 4th time before the link was taken off the section for me. There were a few others that I did (all free). Closed the lap top @ 4,189 sb. 

Hubby was saving his verified & posted agc in his swag acct. Had to nag him twice before he went an started an amazon acct. Then deposited those cards in. He decided that instead of sharing an amazon balance it would be better for me not to know what he was shopping for. He takes Christmas very seriously. 
Besides being banned who knows I hate to say it but Swagbucks could go offline without warning. Been so long since I signed up I don't remember but I doubt that they are bound to us.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I got the Grill! I GOT THEM ALL!!! WOOT!!! WOOT!!! WOOHOO!!
I thought for sure with how hard they were to get in the past and that I had to work this weekend that I was not going to get them! YAY!! 

Yeah Pelenaka, iRazoo mods actually outright tell you to cash them out as soon as possible so that you do not lose your money if the close up.


----------



## CountryWmn

Have you guys watched the video of the dad beating up his teenage son yet? I have to admit, that one turned my stomach. Ugh. Still need one more collector bill.


----------



## Pam6

CountryWmn said:


> Have you guys watched the video of the dad beating up his teenage son yet? I have to admit, that one turned my stomach. Ugh. Still need one more collector bill.


No, is that on Swagtv under a news section or something?

I hope you get the last one you need!


----------



## Pelenaka

CountryWmn said:


> Have you guys watched the video of the dad beating up his teenage son yet? I have to admit, that one turned my stomach. Ugh. Still need one more collector bill.


Nope, I find the shortest ones I can, set the volume to barely audible & click away. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## CountryWmn

Pam6 said:


> No, is that on Swagtv under a news section or something?
> 
> I hope you get the last one you need!


Is under the entertainment/splash section I believe. Those were the shortest I could find. My volume is actually turned off so I can play them while I work.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Congrats on getting them all, Pam! I need the 14 Swag the Line and I keep getting footballs. 11 sb is good, but if I get the 14, it's actually 24 with the bonus, so I keep hoping I'll hit it.

Cashed in for 2 agc today, will do another 2 after midnight tonight and one more Saturday. I did another big special offer today, got 1024 for checking my credit through IdentityIQ at SuperRewards. Signed up, printed out the credit report, made sure the points credited, and called to cancel. Took me about 20 minutes, start to finish, and I was doing other things at the same time, like reading on HT. If you put an hourly wage on that one, it comes to about $30/hr with nothing taken out for taxes or SS, so it equals about $50/hr if you had to work a job for it.

I also got the KMart coupon, $5 off $50 purchase, including sale and clearance items. Last year about this time, I found 20g shotgun shells on clearance at KMart. I'd love to find a sale like that again! 20sb for printing it out. 

When I do SBTV, I have the window within a window open, click on HGTV or DIY, and move the window down to where I can just see the graph with the % on it, sound off. When I see the bar graph move, I move the window up, and click on another video, then move it back down. That way, I can be doing something else, but when the graph moves, it catches my eye and reminds me to move it to the next video. It also tells me at a glance if I'm getting credit for watching. If the graph doesn't pop up, you don't get credit for watching, so I'll click on a different vid. Since they only really care about you watching the AD, not the vid, it lets you change vids after the ad plays and % posts, without losing anything.

Anyone else have all but the 14, Swag the Line?


----------



## Pelenaka

I actually have all of them. Got the 3 I was missing during the snafu . I didn't pay attention to the sb amt. wins until I checked my ledger.

Becareful on those credit checks, running a report too often will flag you, can actually loose points. The reason is that running a check will come up as if you are applying for credit. 

MGM, I love the hourly wage breakdown !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## manygoatsnmore

If you check your own credit, it's known as a soft hit, and doesn't show on your credit report. If you are shopping for the best financing for a home or car, you should group them in a short space of time so it only counts as one hit on your credit, where if you spread it out over a long time, it'll look bad on the report. I have found a few mistakes on my accounts so I'll be writing letters to TransUnion, where the mistakes seem to be centered.

Congrats on getting all of your commemorative bucks, pelenaka! I've hit an 11 like 5 times running, and got a 6 on the last search...can't seem to BUY a 14! Oh, well, I have the rest of the weekend to get it...pretty good chance of it hitting, even if I have to search from work.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

WooHoo! Just got my 14! Got 'em all now.

Also ordered my next couple agc.

:dance: :dance:


----------



## Pelenaka

manygoatsnmore said:


> If you check your own credit, it's known as a soft hit, and doesn't show on your credit report. If you are shopping for the best financing for a home or car, you should group them in a short space of time so it only counts as one hit on your credit, where if you spread it out over a long time, it'll look bad on the report. I have found a few mistakes on my accounts so I'll be writing letters to TransUnion, where the mistakes seem to be centered.


Thanks for explaining this.
I think I'll pass since my bank which is also my mortgage company, isn't aware that I'm unemployed. I don't want anyone paying special attention to my stuffs right now. 
Last month they called me to offer a deal on a credit card. I only have one a Sears which I haven't used in 8 years. You'd think that they's realize I haven't had a paycheck direct deposited in over two years just my federal tax return. 

Congrats on getting all the collector bills ... they way we all are acting over them you'd think that the bonus was a bigger amount, :dance:


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on getting them all MGM! 

I agree Pelenaka, the way we are acting you would think the bonus is huge! LOL! But I do like seeing the complete sets in my ledger! I wish I had gotten all of the first two sets! 

We have been canning like crazy here so computer time has been limited. We did 6 quarts of beans and 14 quarts of pears yesterday. I have a 100# feed bag FULL of pears waiting to be done today. YAY! For home canned food storage!!


----------



## giraffe_baby

WHOOO HOO today alone I have added 400 pts to my acct and hubby has gotten almost 600!!! so thats 3 cards TODAY alone ( if i can get his up to the final push!!!) LOVING IT !!
My acct needs 2 cb's and his needs 1 ( the flag of course)


----------



## Pam6

GB that is totally awesome!!! Way to go!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

LOL, yeah, the bonus isn't much this time, but it's fun to get a complete set. Now I'm back to getting footballs on every search. 

GB, you're doing great! I think it's sweet that your hubs doesn't want to spill the beans on his Christmas present to you. :angel:

Pam, congrats on all the canning! There is nothing as sweet as seeing a good supply of home canned food on the shelves for the coming year.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well today so far have gotten a 100 survey on both accts, and both have gotten the football ( multiple times) I have resorted to yelling to the family" OK I NEED A WORD" lol they give me a word or phrase and i input it and bam get it!! LOL Last one for 9 was DD1 yelling NFL PLAYERS lol... random things seem to work for me..


----------



## Elffriend

What happened to the coupons you used to be able to print from the site? I can't seem to find them?

I hit all 5 special bucks and yesterday I had two surveys. It's been a good week so far.


----------



## Guest

Elffriend said:


> What happened to the coupons you used to be able to print from the site? I can't seem to find them?


I print my coupons.com and smartsource.com coupons through My Points. I make more than enough back from them to pay for the paper and toner. Works for me.


----------



## Elffriend

Thanks, I didn't realize Mypoints had a coupon feature. Can you tell me how long the expiration dates are? We're heading to the states at the end of the month and I want to do some shopping while we're there. I just don't want to print off coupons that will expire before I get there.


----------



## Guest

Elffriend said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize Mypoints had a coupon feature. Can you tell me how long the expiration dates are? We're heading to the states at the end of the month and I want to do some shopping while we're there. I just don't want to print off coupons that will expire before I get there.


They're the same ones as the ones you get if you go directly to coupons.com or smartsource.com I just go *through* my points to print at those 2 sites so I can get paid for it. The expiration dates are usually 30 days from the day you print.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

giraffe_baby said:


> Well today so far have gotten a 100 survey on both accts, and both have gotten the football ( multiple times) I have resorted to yelling to the family" OK I NEED A WORD" lol they give me a word or phrase and i input it and bam get it!! LOL Last one for 9 was DD1 yelling NFL PLAYERS lol... random things seem to work for me..


LOL, I need someone around here to shout out a word. I'm doing names, book titles, random phrases, and right now I'm only hitting searches a couple times a day. I got my last $5 agc today, and only need about 1800 to get a $50 card - I'm sure I'll get it this month and should also have some of the sb for my $5 agc for Oct.


----------



## Pelenaka

manygoatsnmore said:


> LOL, I need someone around here to shout out a word


_Word_ :whistlin:

Besides just typing in web sites that I frequent like HT I usually just insert a phrase from one of the commercials that play on swagtv.

This morning when DH came downstairs the 1st thing he said to me was that he had gotten his last collector bill, then I got a kiss :whistlin:

Redeemed my last $5 agc for Sept. That makes $165 worth of amazon gift cards I've gotten for free. Our goal is to reach $600 before January 1. 
Have 2,209 swagbucks in my acctount now so Oct.'s is pretty well covered. Starting on that magical $50 agc.

Yesterday wasn't a good swagtv day for me I had to go see about a client twice (total of 3 hours pay) and I volunteered @ church plus my commuting time by bike crisscrossing between my hood & another part of the city. 
Ah well there is always today & tomorrow.

Swag on Ladies Swag on!


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## giraffe_baby

How do ya'll keep so much in your account!! LOL I guess Im still learning the ropes...


----------



## Pelenaka

giraffe_baby said:


> How do ya'll keep so much in your account!! LOL I guess Im still learning the ropes...


When I 1st started it was all I could do to make the 2,250 sb for the five $5 gift cards. Then slowly as I picked up speed & trained myself I started having sb left over after I cashed out those five agc. 
I aim for a 100 sb each days - 75 from swagtv, the daily 5, searches, & games which can be as much as 10 sb. Codes & referral bucks are a bonus.
That's what I aim for don't always get it.

There's a marinade add in special offers that has credited for me twice, once each day after clearing history & cookies. Worth 7 sb.
Then there's those beer videos for Hinniekeen. Pick the one which credits for 2 sb. I play those everyday. 

As I've said before fb swagbucks page has allot of tips about what's crediting & what has been needing a ticket. Along with new videos or surveys. 

Speaking of browser clearing - I do this 2 to 3 times each day, run my antivirus twice each day & defragment every other day. 
Sometimes I run IE sometimes Chrome for searches.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

There's widget issues to let everyone know there is a code up worth 8 sb.

Check the usual haunts like the blog ....


~~ pelenaka ~~~


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the code Pelenaka!


----------



## Pelenaka

The daily poll today (worth 1 sb) had an interesting question - On average, how much money do you save each month by using Swagbucks?

On the daily polls there are typically 5 choices to choose from. I picked Greater than $20 option while the majority of Swaggernauts picked the $0-$5 choice.
My reasoning was that since I use my swagbucks to "buy" groceries in bulk from amazon which is of course free, that makes the saving swagbucks provides me so much more than just $20.

In my opinion I think that most HT peeps who swag are real deal hounds when it comes to spending those free gift cards. And if you factor in say a homesteading tool purchased with sb that would produce a product for years to come, just imagine the savings. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I chose more than $20 too. I make at least $25 a month in just AGC. But since I have bought cloth pads and the Diva cup that saves me more than $5 a month right there...every month! Plus all of the other items have have gotten are to save me money in the long run. Plus I feel like I get to go on a regular 'shopping spree' with out having to take any money out of the family budget! 
But I was surprised too that a majority of the people show said $5 or less.


----------



## Pelenaka

I wonder if swaggers were thinking in terms of the coupons that you can print off the swagbucks site or the discounted prices in the special offers.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

I answered in terms of "coupons" from swagbucks. My thinking was that I am "earning" on swagbucks and that using the swagbucks coupons was "saving".


----------



## Pelenaka

Good point jamala, hadn't considered that. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

Codes up worth 5 sb, check the widget !

I'm multi tasking - watching swagtv, upgrading a lounge chair I bought @ a tag sale (helping my bad back), and mopping my kitchen floor section by section.
Sent word out canning tomatoes hopefully someone will want to barter mild sharp cheese blocks. Yeah I know mild sharp cheese is kinda like sweet & sour.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pelenaka said:


> _Word_ :whistlin: *You're so funny!*
> 
> Besides just typing in web sites that I frequent like HT I usually just insert a phrase from one of the commercials that play on swagtv.
> 
> This morning when DH came downstairs the 1st thing he said to me was that he had gotten his last collector bill, then I got a kiss :whistlin:
> 
> Redeemed my last $5 agc for Sept. That makes $165 worth of amazon gift cards I've gotten for free. Our goal is to reach $600 before January 1.
> Have 2,209 swagbucks in my acctount now so Oct.'s is pretty well covered. Starting on that magical $50 agc.
> 
> Yesterday wasn't a good swagtv day for me I had to go see about a client twice (total of 3 hours pay) and I volunteered @ church plus my commuting time by bike crisscrossing between my hood & another part of the city.
> Ah well there is always today & tomorrow.
> 
> Swag on Ladies Swag on!
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


Tried WORD, didn't work, lol! I think I need to clear my cookies and browsing history. I just hate having to put all my passwords back in after I clear cookies.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

giraffe_baby said:


> How do ya'll keep so much in your account!! LOL I guess Im still learning the ropes...


Don't worry, giraffe_baby, it'll come before you know it. I started out slowly in March - now it's Sept and I've already redeemed all of my $5 agc for the month and am over 4200 sb, plus 300 from sister sites that I'll use for sweeps entries as soon as I reach that magic 5900 for the $50 agc.

One thing that has worked for me to earn a lot of points quickly...do the special offers that give you 1000 at once on free trial offers. Just make sure you CANCEL within the time frame and get a cancellation number...don't let them tell you they'll just send you a cancellation e-mail. GET THAT NUMBER! They'll give it to you if you just tell them that in addition to the e-mail, you would like the number now. Polite, but firm, that's my motto!


----------



## Pelenaka

Per Swagbucks Blog 9/8/11 -

Starting today at 10am PST, for a limited time only, instead of receiving 1 Swag Buck when you visit the Trusted Surveys Page, you will now be awarded 1 Swag Buck when you attempt to take a survey and are Disqualified or the survey was Over Quota. You can receive this 1 Swag Buck incentive up to 5 times a day. Be sure that you answer all surveys honestly and take time to fully answer all questions.

I have over a 15 surveys waiting for me that I know I will never qual for now I have to wonder if it's worth my time for just one sb.
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Per Swagbucks Blog 9/8/11 -
> 
> Starting today at 10am PST, for a limited time only, instead of receiving 1 Swag Buck when you visit the Trusted Surveys Page, you will now be awarded 1 Swag Buck when you attempt to take a survey and are Disqualified or the survey was Over Quota. You can receive this 1 Swag Buck incentive up to 5 times a day. Be sure that you answer all surveys honestly and take time to fully answer all questions.
> 
> I have over a 15 surveys waiting for me that I know I will never qual for now I have to wonder if it's worth my time for just one sb.
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


Now I know why I cannot get that one easy buck daily! I wondered about it. So I will attempt a survey. But I never qualify.


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the surveys! Unfortunately I do not have any available.


----------



## Pelenaka

NP, I had surveys this morning assumed I'd get to them later after service & dinner but now my screen is empty. Oh well I really dislike surveys unless I score, lol.

Last night it was raining swagbucks. Videos were everywhere and not just playing once for credit but twice or three times. Tonight there was a short video from Kmart playing over & over. 
Always remember to play a special video more than once because you never know.
Count is up to 3,306. I want the $50 agc but I'm pretty broke this month so the pay pals are looking very sweet right now.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I am at 2,970! So you are way ahead of me now Pelenaka! Of course I was away from my computer for the last 9 days. So I have some catching up to do!


----------



## Pelenaka

Didn't go to bed until 0400 something it was raining sb in the form of bonus buck videos now I'm up to 3,390. Oh well I did get emails sent, & read a short book on my kindle while I swagged.

Expecting rain tonight so I'm gonna get clothes on the line while hubby works something out about my canning stove. This year since firewood didn't fall into our laps I'm using propane. He's working on a set up for me using my Amish Canner. 
Yawn, must go do laundry. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

I just got 59 swagbucks for searching homesteadingtoday that's on top of the 9 swagbucks I got this morning for searching the same.

:banana: I have proof check out my fb page :banana:

Oh on a side note my last 3 Amazon gift cards for Sept were in my swagbucks acct. this afternoon. 

It's a good day ( canning, warm & sunny, garden is in high gear, hubby fixed my bike, & of course swagbucks).


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Woohoo! Congrats!! 59 is a big number!! 
My garden is in high gear here too! We have Two 5 gallon buckets of beans left to do. I already did up 7 quarts. I am also boiling down Three 5 gallon buckets of tomatoes for sauce! I NEED a second stove in a bad way!! 
I am glad you got your bike fixed!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Wowsers, pelenaka, 59 is HUGE!!!!  I'm in awe. :bow:

My first 4 $5 agc posted on the 8th, and my last one was posted yesterday. And now for my big news of the day......drumroll, please........

I redeemed 5,900 sb a few minutes ago for a $50 agc! :sing: :happy: :dance: 

Now, I have a question...how do I redeem all 300 of the sister site sb for sweeps entries? :shrug: I haven't a clue how to start. :help:


----------



## Pam6

WOOHOO!!! Way to MGM on the $50 AGC!!! WOOT!! 

Swagstakes...just go to the swagstakes page and start redeeming. Kind of like you buy something in the swagstore only you do not have to verify it with an email.


----------



## giraffe_baby

WTG MGM!!! I am almost to my 5th of Sept!! (IM GETTING THE HANG!!) but get tired by the time i get to "help" hubby out.. so his is slacking a lil!!! LOL 

I did do the magazine deal for 700 and put a stickie up so I remember to cancle!!! 

Plus I placed my first amazon order for $45!!! (all survialistic type books!!) So building up again for some more survival stuff (we decided next will be seal a meal bags!!)


----------



## Pelenaka

I am in awe of use guys. $50 Amazon gift cards that's fantastic !

In this economy for many of those this is a such a blessing.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

WHOO HOO.. got 10 sb for me and 10 for hubby by putting in " how to bind a quilt" lol I have 30 more points and I will have another AGC! Then will have half a month to "BUILD" now i see how ya'll are doing it! 
But I avoid the swag tv... prob could go faster but that annoys me.. I do however NOT LIKE the new surveys.. getting alot of DQ's now instead of being points i get one... id rather go thru and qualify and get 100, 50 ect!!


----------



## Pelenaka

On the topic of surveys - it seems like I have better luck completing a survey when it's from the special offers section.

Completed the Asian foods contest for 27 sb but no credit. IE hit that a few times for 16 sb. 

I wonder if there are more people attempting surveys now with the new rule in place ? I have yet to simply because of the frustration/time factor. I'd rather spend my time doing swtv well actually I do chores, read, watch reg tv, or surf I "watch".

Swag on ladies Swag on !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I have not tried the surveys at all either. I clicked on it and after they changed it and I did not have any and I have not even clicked on it again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

So I can redeem the sister site swagbucks on swagstakes at the main site? I don't have to go to other sites to do it? Cool! Of course, now I have enough sb that I'll let the 300sb ride until the next time I am down to 0 real sb.

I'm hating the new surveys, too. First they had 5 and 10 point "pre-qualifying" surveys, now they are a couple points, and I don't like that you have to do a survey and get dq'd to get a sb. I just pretty much ignore that part of the site now.

I remembered to cancel my Equifax account today - free first month will run out on the 17th. Most of the time I cancel right away, but that was the one I had trouble getting credit on, so I kept it for a while. I have to remember to cancel the magazine one, but I can't do it until I get the first magazines.

Congrats, giraffe_baby, on getting your agc! See, it does get easier as you do more of it, doesn't it. I'm dying to know which books you chose from amazon! Do tell!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Ok, I did get another ACG TODAY! :dance: so thats makes 5 for me ( now to help hubby!!) and I got the magazine thing wrote down on a stickie w/ phone numbers to cancle as well!!!

Books I got were 

How to Survive the world as we Know it (tactics, techs, and techniques)
Healing Herbal wines, vinegars & syrups
What to do when the power fails
Illustrated guide to Edible Wild Plants 

Just a start to my Survival books!

BTW, did someone from HT join under me? I have all these referal points from someone and I have NO CLUE who it is ! BUT TY TY TY lol It just shows up as intials


----------



## manygoatsnmore

pelenaka, I did the asian foods one and didn't get credit either. I do get tired of gwallet not crediting earned points...it seems to be an ongoing problem with them.

g_b, those aren't referral points from your own hubby, are they?  I know what you mean - a lot of my referrals have a different name on the referral page than the name referral sb are listed under, and may be an entirely different name than the one someone uses here at HT. I know who some of my referrals are, but I'd love to know who the rest are so I can thank them. It makes me curious to know who is who! 

Nice books you picked out, BTW. I'm assuming the first one is How to Survive the END OF the World As We Know It, by Rawles? I have that one, too. I got Gardening When It Counts as one of my free books. Now I just need to read it all the way through - I keep getting sucked into HT and reading on-line instead, lol.


----------



## Elffriend

I sent them a note about a survey I took yesterday. There was a bar at the top showing how much you'd finished and I was more than 50% done and over 10 minutes into doing the survey when it told me I didn't qualify! I think that's a bit much.


----------



## Pelenaka

Good for you Elffriend, I agree.

Here's a link to my blog post on my latest Amazon purchase earned with swagbucks. For those of you who still doubt all I can say this is one good cup of coffee.
My way of easing our own economic crisis on our homestead one item @ a time.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

Im getting tired of doing survey's with out points ( or one pt) I am starting to sway from doing them and settling on less points  
MGM no my hubby and one other are my only referals.. so yes curiosity!!  lol


----------



## Guest

Pelenaka said:


> For those of you who still doubt all I can say this is one good cup of coffee.


I'm confused. Do you mean those doubting swagbucks or those doubting the brand of coffee?


----------



## giraffe_baby

Ok, I won a $10 CVS card thru SB...but it appears that the only way to redeem is to print it out and bring to store... Well I dont have a printer.. So I wonder if any of you ladies would like a CVS card ( and trade for 2 $5 AGC's???) I dont have a way to print at all and the CVS card is worth 1249 SB....


----------



## manygoatsnmore

G_B, try going to your local library and logging in to SB there, then printing it out. It might cost you a little to print it, but well worth it to be able to use your gift card. 

(No CVS here  )


----------



## Pelenaka

Ladycat, I was referring to the concept of swagbucks. Sorry I didn't make myself clear.
We're you able to put those coupons from my blog giveaway to use ? 

I second MGM's idea about going to you local library to print out that CVS gift card. Shouldn't be more than a quarter. My gf who is a coupon queen did the CVS card I can't begin to tell you how much she walked outta the store with after all was said & done. She was a stacking fool with coupons, then had quite a bunch of bonus bucks to boot. 
I had a house cleaning gig last week scored a pile of newspapers 4 Sundays in a row she had a big smile on her face when I dropped the inserts off @ her house. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest

Pelenaka said:


> Ladycat, I was referring to the concept of swagbucks. Sorry I didn't make myself clear.


Ok, I read it about 3 times and couldn't figure it out. I was feeling like an idiot. Or maybe I just needed more coffee. (no pun intended... lol). 


Pelenaka said:


> We're you able to put those coupons from my blog giveaway to use ?


I sure did, and I thank you!


----------



## Polly in NNY

Active Swag Code, worth 10 bucks. Good until 3:00PM PST


----------



## Pam6

Thanks Polly! I was just coming to post and alert too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Me, too! Looks like we're all on the same page today. Did any of you get the middle of the night code? For once, I seem to be checking the code checker sites at the right times - I got both of them so far today. :happy:


----------



## Ifistav

I can't see the picture in the blog  What is the last name???


----------



## Pelenaka

Missed the 1st code of the for once I wasn't up that late err early.
Just got the last code so I'm up to 4,261 sb.

Hubby has been getting beer/whiskey vids all morning along with a few others. He completed a survey. He realized that Amazon sells a certain category of items that he loves just a bit more than me well maybe as much as me. Either way he is now going after the swag so to speak. 

I'm just chugging away doing searches (on one win today) & swagtv. 

Ifistav, I'm lost what pic ? 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I just ordered a Pizzelle Maker with my Swagbucks earnings! 
I was at Lehman's on Saturday and saw the french fry cutter I have been wanting and I could not resist!! LOL!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Mmm, that looks yummy, Pam! I'm still saving up my agc toward that Kindle I've been drooling over. I think I'm going to see if they have a special on it on Black Friday or Cyber Monday, and then, whether I can do it all on agc or not, I'm treating myself to an early Christmas present! 

I don't know whether to be envious of those of you close enough to go to Lehmans, or relieved that I don't...I think I would bust my budget shopping there, lol! I'd sure be in there drooling - their website is like "homesteader porn". Did you have french fries with dinner?


----------



## Pam6

No, we didn't. We do not have any potatoes.  I am hoping to get some while I am out tomorrow! 
Black Friday would be a great day to try and find a sale on the Kindle!

Anyone who has spent $$ on Amazon the last couple of days had to put in their credit card information? In order for my mom to place an order that she had more than enough to cover with her gift card balance she had to put in her credit card info and then I had to do the same thing today. It kind of peeved me since I (and she) had enough $$ from my swagbucks to cover my purchase. They did not in any way shape or form need my cc info but they HAD to have it in order for me to place an order! ERRR!!

Lehman's...it is over priced on many items but it is indeed hands of 'homesteader porn'! You can fondle all of the cast iron and oil lamps and kitchen gadgets and oh all kinds of goodies!!


----------



## Pam6

I got some potatoes today and used my new French Fry Cutter! Definitely the best french fry cutter I have ever had!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Congrats on the cutter - you made me laugh with a mental pic of you "fondling" all the cast iron, etc. 

I missed today's code by 20 minutes! At least it was only 4sb, but I still hate that I was actually on the computer, and hadn't checked for codes. Grr. 

I found some new referrals with familiar names today - thank you so much! I love, love, love my referrals. :angel: I hope y'all have as much fun with it as I do.


----------



## Ifistav

Pam, a few days ago I bought something from amazon and I did have enough in GCs to cover it, but they did make me check off the credit card I wanted to use (I have them stored). I thought that was weird, and I actually checked to see that I did my math right and that I had enough in AGCs, but didn't think much of it. Interesting...

Ifi


----------



## Pam6

Ifistav said:


> Pam, a few days ago I bought something from amazon and I did have enough in GCs to cover it, but they did make me check off the credit card I wanted to use (I have them stored). I thought that was weird, and I actually checked to see that I did my math right and that I had enough in AGCs, but didn't think much of it. Interesting...
> 
> Ifi


When I helped my mom I checked it like 10 times! I even got on chat with customer service and they said it was a new security feature. Errrr!! 
But it was still covered with the gift cards and I have gotten (and so has my mom) some really awesome stuff for just playing around on the computer so I can't complain to much! 

Yeah, MGM I LOVE my referrals too!! I have had 9 max out on me and 2 are over 900!! I have many many others with just a few points or halfway to maxing out. I have to many to count that are still at 0 though.


----------



## 3ravens

Whoo-hoo!!! I got 450 bucks! I put in for my Amazon card. How long does it take to post? Ole Swag Guy keeps saying there's nothing here yet..... 

Also, my DGS loves to play crusher, so I let him!  I am SUCH a good Gram!


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Whoo-hoo!!! I got 450 bucks! I put in for my Amazon card. How long does it take to post? Ole Swag Guy keeps saying there's nothing here yet.....
> 
> Also, my DGS loves to play crusher, so I let him!  I am SUCH a good Gram!


Yes, you are !~

Usually within 10 days but a few of mine came really quick the beginning of this month.

I want to warn everyone about the negative feelings that can arise between spouses while swagging especially if one partner is prone to bragging. Hubby has gotten over 300 sb from surveys as in the last two days.
I have not. 
After the 3rd time of him informing me of his "wins" the wifi router wander off :hrm: 
Needless to say this is a brag free swag zone now & by brag I mean spike the football on the end zone and do the happy feet dance. 

Seroiusly, he has realized that Amazon sells gun stuffs so now he is a swagging man :happy: pitty that I can't re-referral him huh ? 

Swag on ladies Swag on !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## 3ravens

Pelenaka said:


> Yes, you are !~
> 
> Usually within 10 days but a few of mine came really quick the beginning of this month.
> 
> I want to warn everyone about the negative feelings that can arise between spouses while swagging especially if one partner is prone to bragging. Hubby has gotten over 300 sb from surveys as in the last two days.
> I have not.
> After the 3rd time of him informing me of his "wins" the wifi router wander off :hrm:
> Needless to say this is a brag free swag zone now & by brag I mean spike the football on the end zone and do the happy feet dance.
> 
> Seroiusly, he has realized that Amazon sells gun stuffs so now he is a swagging man :happy: pitty that I can't re-referral him huh ?
> 
> Swag on ladies Swag on !
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


I expect that's because he is male. Most swaggers are female, so ANY male is a desired demographic and will get accepted more often. 
I have about given up on surveys. Got tired of spending 10 min and then being told I didn't qualify. Meh.


----------



## Pam6

My DH gets accepted for surveys regularly too! Me RARELY! I don't even bother trying anymore. But if my DH were getting 300 SB a day from surveys I would let him brag all he wants because he lets me combine his swag winnings into my Amazon account! And then I get to decide how it gets spent! Unfortunately my DH only gets on about once a week or once every other week so he is only earning about $5 a month. I have to much to do to keep up with his account too.
But, if my DH was bragging in some sort of competition it would peeve me too!


----------



## Pam6

One of my referrals got a 50 and a 10 already this morning!! WOOT!!!! I am at 4,363 Swagbucks!


----------



## giraffe_baby

I have 600+ waiting for oct in my acct... and hubby's acct is almost to his 3rd card for oct... boy Ive slowed down since the survey's went to that other system


----------



## Jodi

For those who spouses use Swagbucks, do you use the same account? I thought I heard it was on account per household, I think.


----------



## Pelenaka

Jodi said:


> For those who spouses use Swagbucks, do you use the same account? I thought I heard it was on account per household, I think.


That was changed a while back last Spring if I recall.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

5 point code out!

SB started allowing spouses, roomates, etc about 2 or 3 months ago I think it was.

They are separate accounts. I have my account and DH has his account.


----------



## Pam6

I already have triples!! (3 search wins) It is just now noon! I don't think I have ever gotten this many searches this early in the day before! Plus one of my referrals got a 50 on a search this morning! WOOT! 
DH also got around 250 SB on surveys yesterday too!!


----------



## Pam6

I am up to 5,284 Swagbucks!! I am hoping to get the 5 $5 for October and a $50 AGC! I feel like it is totally doable but I am going to have to make sure I don't slack over the next couple of weeks. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pelenaka

As of right now I'm @ 5,315 sb. Today is a much better day than yesterdays as first swagtv meter wouldn't advance then pages wouldn't load when I hit refreshed. Finally just turned lap top off.

Today np plus I hit a lot of videos that played over and over like the two with Betty White of course now I'm craving cheesecake.

My plan is to go for the $50 agc because I really need to load up my amazon acct. for grocery shopping. Since a good part of my deals from amazon are spur of the moment strike while the fire is hot I want to try to keep a bigger balance than the normal $25 that I've been doing. 
Hopefully I can get the next 500+ swagbucks before the 1st of Oct.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Thanks Pelenaka! I went and checked out the commercial videos and I got 25 SB worth!! 5,319 now!


----------



## Pelenaka

There's an offer in RadiumOne SmartLatina or LatinaSmart, just do a fb like for 19 sb credits instantly. There's also a 3 or 4 vids hidden on pages 3 & 4 thruout special offers one was worth 3 sb. Can't remember exact location still waiting on coffee to brew. 

Maxed out on swagtv last night then promptly went to bed. My son who is 18 & dd#3 called me tghis morning @ 0530 they have an hour long bus ride and called to whine. Each choose to go live with Dad for the year. 
LOL there are trade offs for having your own room, cell phone, cable tv, WII ect. (Dad lives a very materialistic life). 
Funny both asked me if I was canning their favs son is jam any jam & daughter's is apple cider butter.

I'm up to 5,438 with 2 wins early already 14 & 9. Haven't had a 14 in don't know how long. My referral is also back to swagging, must be her Autumn chores are under control, lol. Mine are just starting up.

Swag on ladies Swag on !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/search/label/Swagbucks Rewards


----------



## Pam6

5,439! One of my referrals just got a 50!!! WOOT!! 
I could not find the RO LatinaSmart for 19...or anything like it. I did get a couple more commercial videos though.


----------



## 3ravens

Pelenaka said:


> I'm up to 5,438 with 2 wins early already 14 & 9. Haven't had a 14 in don't know how long. My referral is also back to swagging, must be her Autumn chores are under control, lol. Mine are just starting up.
> 
> Swag on ladies Swag on !
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/search/label/Swagbucks Rewards


Girl, there is no such thing as being "caught up" on chores. I took some personal health time is all, LOL!
I have learned to put DGS on SwagTV and let him watch animal videos. He has fun, I get bucks.....
Is there any rhyme or reason as to when you get search bucks? Seems I've searched a lot the last few days and got almost nada.
Oh, and my one lonesome agc posted and I put it in my Amazon account.


----------



## Pam6

I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to when you get search wins. Some days I can search like crazy and get nothing! Then other days I get them one right after another. 
Congrats on your one lonesome agc posting!! LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Girl, there is no such thing as being "caught up" on chores. I took some personal health time is all, LOL!
> I have learned to put DGS on SwagTV and let him watch animal videos. He has fun, I get bucks.....
> Is there any rhyme or reason as to when you get search bucks? Seems I've searched a lot the last few days and got almost nada.
> Oh, and my one lonesome agc posted and I put it in my Amazon account.


True that :hand: chores are never done.

As to search wins well here's what I do - toss out a search term then hit @ least 3 websites that are given usually top, middle, & bottom of the screen. Each one I try & stay on @ least a minute returning to the swagbucks search page by hitting the back button. During that minute I'm reading email, news, or reading my kindle. Sometimes I'm knitting. 
Usually by the 4th or 5th swagbucks's search page if I haven't gotten a win then I go back one or two pages. That's usually when I get a win. 


~~ pelenaka ~~

Code is up worth 4 sb ! Yeah I know but every little bit helps.


----------



## Pam6

UGH! With the new FB I am not getting code alerts! ERR!!! So I missed it!


----------



## Pelenaka

Code's up worth 6 sb.

I'm less than 300 sb away from my fist $50. Been working on a blog post while I have swagtv playing off to the side. 
Hubby has been doing well with his surveys.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I am at 5,604! But some of that is partner site SB so they do not really count. 
I feel like we have been neck and neck for points Pelenaka! LOL! 

I have been updating my amazon wishlist almost obsessively knowing that I will be getting the $50 and the 5 $5 AGC for October but the Kindle Fire is coming out and I am thinking I WANT one!! LOL! I was already thinking about shutting off the Netflix and getting Amazon Prime for the streaming because then I could get the free 2 day shipping on all of my orders. And then I could stream videos to the new Kindle Fire! It would be cheaper than a year of Netflix too! Hmmmm......


----------



## Pelenaka

I'm pretty well set with the Kindle that I got for my birthday this past June from Hubby & daughter. 
Right now our tv is about as old as she (16) is so not internet capable not to mention that I'm not yet comfortable with streaming movies concept. There are still times when my lap top has a hiccup whether it's due to our cable wifi or not is unclear.

Hubby did the 1000 sb for virgin signup for netflix his plan is to use swagbucks to buy paypal gift cards to fund the netflix.

Hopefully one day soon I will have enough sb to also get a few paypal gift cards which I can then use to fund my checking acct./debit card = shopping trip to the butcher. 

When you think about it there are so many ways to utilize swagbucks from gifts to groceries to even paying on the light bill.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## 3ravens

Whoo-hoo! I qualified for a survey, finally! How long does it usually take for the bucks to post? I hope they come in in time for me to get another agc for September.
DGS maxed out on game bucks today, bless his lil heart. He's really funny to watch when playing. He uses his WHOLE BODY! Good thing the chair has arms.... 
I have yet to get a code, but i don't do Facebook.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I got a $50 agc this month and have enough sb to get 3 of my October $5 agc already, so I'm feeling good about that. I need to check out the new Kindle and see if it's affordable. If I can stream videos on their network with no fair access policy problems like I have on Hughesnet, that would be fantastic.

I've noticed that agc seem to post faster earlier in the month. Has anyone else noticed this with theirs? I'll redeem 2 on the 1st, 2 on the 2nd and 1 on the 3rd, and usually get my first 4 in about 8 days, and then it'll take another week before the 5th one posts. It took me about 2 weeks to get my $50, halfway through the month.


----------



## Pam6

MGM, I havve noticed that too. My first 4 cards posted right away this month. DH cashed out a card in the middle of the month and it still has not cleared. Congrats on getting the $50 AGC and having enough points for 3 $5 in October! That is awesome!! 
With the Kindle Fire you can always go somewhere else that has free wifi and download everything you will want for the week and then watch it when you want. We used to have Hughesnet so I understand the problem with going over your download allotment. It used to frustrate me so bad!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hey there's an 8sb code up on the blog - hope everyone gets it. 

HugheNet is frustrating the heck out of me - I get satellite outages when the sky is clear and blue, and it runs very slowly during the "free access" time.


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Whoo-hoo! I qualified for a survey, finally!



:rock: congrats 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the code alert MGM! FB is still not putting them up for me. I have had friends complain they are not seeing my posts too.


----------



## 3ravens

I got a code! I got a CODE! :hobbyhors Thanks MGM! How long does it take for them to post to my account? Oh, my survey bucks posted, so I put in for another agc.
Next question.....(aren't I aggravating, LOL?) How long does it take for bucks to post after using a printable coupon?


----------



## 3ravens

Hey Pelenaka! We just got 39 swagbucks! Wow, a code AND a big search win! (I should go buy a lotto ticket, maybe?) *grin*


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Hey Pelenaka! We just got 39 swagbucks! Wow, a code AND a big search win! (I should go buy a lotto ticket, maybe?) *grin*


:hysterical: yes yes yes ... go play bingo, lottery, scratch offs, shell games, VFW raffles, video poker, track, (dang I miss gambling) ...
~ Big Cyber Hug~
Congrats !!! & Thank you !!!


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/09/prepping-4-peppers.html


----------



## Pam6

Coupons take anywhere from 8-10 weeks or more to post to your account. You just need to watch your ledger under your swagbucks account to see when they do post. Most everything else should post immediately. 
Congrats on the 39 3Ravens and Pelenaka!


----------



## Pam6

I am up to 5,801 SB! I am hoping to meet that 'magic' 5,900 SB mark by tomorrow! LOL! For the $50 AGC! But of course I am going to cash out the 5 $5 cards first. But I should have no problem recooping the points by the end of October!

iRazoo has changed how they work and now their points for searching has gone WAY up! I hit a 91 today on a search!! You can get 10 search wins a day with iRazoo. I hit a 61 yesterday. So as long as I remember to do a search every couple of hours to get to the 3,000 points for the $5 AGC I might be able to get at least $15 a month with them now...if I stick with it everyday! LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

Ordered my 1st $50 gift card thankyouverymuch ! 

Woke up to a 10 sb referral ty 3ravens !
Started with 18 sb did the daily poll, NOSO, Latina Smart for 19 & a few other things = 44 sb.

Monday is a big code extravaganza 60 sb by the end of the day. 
Hubby is off & I'm planning on not having any chores to keep me away. Gonna make up Monday's dinner today and get laundry done.
Details are here 

Time to go do kitchen chores (swagtv on lap top on counter) and dig out my plant light peppers are all in the front room by the wood stove not very well lit.

Swag on ladies Swag on !

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

WOOT!! Way to go on the $50 AGC Pelenaka!! WOOHOO!!! 
I should be around all day Monday too! I will have to make sure my DH's computer is up and going too!


----------



## giraffe_baby

ERRRG this 3rd job is really interfering with my swaggin!!! glad i only have one more week left!!! I WANT MY BUCKS>.> But as of right now I have almost 800 waiting for my Oct bucks!!! So Im almost to my 2nd AGC!!


WHOO HOO went from 777 to 952 with two survey's!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Thanks Pam6.
Needless to say it was slightly depressing to see my sb balance go down from 5902 to just 2 sb but I'm already up to 159. My search wins for the last two days have all been 10/10/10, reminds me of Bo Derek. 

GB, I imagine most of us will have more opportunity to swag come Winter. What's this 3 rd you got/had ?

Can't wait until my $50 amazon gift card clears. I'm thinking about just ordering meat products if I can score some great deals for my grocery shopping this month. I have enough on the pantry shelves of of other staples to tide us over but meat is one we are lacking. Thinking of caned beef & ham. 
Right now I'm racking my brains for dinner tonight. The All You mag came a few days ago hopefully I can find an idea there before my gf comes by for it. 
Wish I had enough onions for French onion soup I have the white wine & apple cider I caned from a few years ago I need to use up.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Thanks Pam6.
> 
> 
> Can't wait until my $50 amazon gift card clears. I'm thinking about just ordering meat products if I can score some great deals for my grocery shopping this month. I have enough on the pantry shelves of of other staples to tide us over but meat is one we are lacking. Thinking of caned beef & ham.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


Amazon sells canned meat? I couldn't find any. I could use some of that myself. What kind is it? Brand name?


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> Amazon sells canned meat? I couldn't find any. I could use some of that myself. What kind is it? Brand name?


Hormel Roast Beef & Gravy 12 oz. pack of 6 and Libby 12 oz. 8 pack which is on back order no price given. I believe that Aldis brand is cheaper but I'm cash poor. I just may go ahead and order Turkey SPAM 12 oz. tins 6 pack for $2.39 each

Armour brand chopped ham which isn't similar to SPAM is also on back order which leads me to believe that it must be a better deal. I've requested to have an email alert when it's available.

They also carry canned chicken and that bacon that everyone raves abour down in S&EP Yoder's Bacon

Maybe one day after I've got plenty of dehydrated #10 cans of fruit & veggies. Couldn't see us just eating this bacon as a matter of a normal Sunday breakfast. Would diff have to be an event to justify that cost.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I got a 100 on my first search win of the day on iRazoo!! WOOT! I have done super good since the changes on iRazoo with search wins! (As long as I remember to search! LOL!) I have decided to be a little more dedicated to it because I figure if I can earn $10 a month between now and Christmas it would pay for a Christmas present for my oldest....a fleshing knife and the book Deerskin to Buckskin. He has been wanting those two items for a while. We have 3 hides taking up A LOT of room in our freezer waiting for him to do something with them.

Well, I followed Pelenaka's lead and I decided to cash my $50 AGC out first! Now I have to get on the ball and get those 5 $5 AGC! It will be kind of fun to see how fast I can redeem each one!!


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Hormel Roast Beef & Gravy 12 oz. pack of 6 and Libby 12 oz. 8 pack which is on back order no price given. I believe that Aldis brand is cheaper but I'm cash poor. I just may go ahead and order Turkey SPAM 12 oz. tins 6 pack for $2.39 each
> 
> Armour brand chopped ham which isn't similar to SPAM is also on back order which leads me to believe that it must be a better deal. I've requested to have an email alert when it's available.
> 
> They also carry canned chicken and that bacon that everyone raves abour down in S&EP Yoder's Bacon
> 
> Maybe one day after I've got plenty of dehydrated #10 cans of fruit & veggies. Couldn't see us just eating this bacon as a matter of a normal Sunday breakfast. Would diff have to be an event to justify that cost.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I had a free order from Amazon a couple of weeks ago using my rewards from the Amazon Chase card. I use it for all my purchases there and they give me rewards that add up like the swagbucks do. So I had over $50. worth and ordered the Spam bacon and Spam turkey. They are both good and come in handy when you want a quick meal. I know Spam don't have the best reputation, but we like it anyway! They are good for the preps because you can carry it in your BOB and it doesn't have to cooked or use a can opener.


----------



## giraffe_baby

My 3rd job was an afterschool program, and it was just tooo rough on me!!! But I just cashed in my first 2 $5 AGC's of OCT on the 1st... IM learning quickly!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Say no more GB, as someone who once did home daycare with 2 two year olds plus my own 2 year old, 4 year old, and 5 year old I can so relate.
Congrats on the amazon gift cards !


Kat, your preaching to the choir I love SPAM. Hadn't yet tried the bacon or turkey just the low sodium and reg of course. It is nice to have on the shelf not just for breakfast dinners. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

I decided today, that my swagbucks are going to go towards something I ALWAYS have to buy and hate buying..... TOILET PAPER!! i set it up on auto ship once a month and then I have to get that many swagbucks to cover!!!  HA HA!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I LOVE SPAM! The bacon spam is really good, BTW. If you see a special on it on amazon, please post it - I'll be all over it, even it it means putting off my Kindle purchase.

GB, I like your thinking - set it up on autopay and challenge yourself to make enough to cover it - BRILLIANT. 

Pam, I think I'm going to have to hit your link and try Irazoo. Do you make as much as on SB?

I've have a rotten migraine the last couple days so haven't been on the computer much. Thank you, thank you, thank you, to my wonderful referrals who've kept me moving toward getting my October $5 agcs while I was under the weather. Still not feeling tip-top, but at least the lights aren't hurting my eyes anymore. Looking forward to trying to get those 60 sb on codes tomorrow!

Cashed in for 2 $5 cards this morning, and I need about 100 sb to get my next 2 tomorrow. I did the $50 agc last month, so I'm not quite up to having all of my sb for the $5 agc for Oct yet, but I'm close!


----------



## Pam6

MGM, I am not making no where near as much on iRazoo as I am on SB. But I spend WAY LESS time on it. I am averaging $10-$15 a month on iRazoo...but when you add it in with my monthly SB earnings but it all adds up!! 
Bummer on the migraine! I have had a stomach bug and I have lost 8 pounds in the last two days!! So not much swaggin' going on for me the last couple of days. I am so thankful for all of my referrals that have kept me chugging along with the points too!

P.S. And to all of you SPAM lovers...I have NEVER had SPAM ever!! LOL!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> P.S. And to all of you SPAM lovers...I have NEVER had SPAM ever!! LOL!


:huh: really, never not even camping ? That's just not right, someone Kat or MGM, somebody get that girl a fried Spam sandwich or scrambled eggs & SPAM. 


Don't forget everyone big code day 60 swagbucks all total Starts @ 6 a.m., Pacific & 9 a.m. Eastern Time.


~~ pelenaka ~~

_who now is distracted thinking abouut Pam6 never having eatten SPAM_


----------



## Pam6

Nope, Never had it and the way I feel today the thought of food makes me want to gag...SPAM....GACK!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, I guess if you've already got a tummy bug, adding SPAM into the mix would not be the way to introduce you to it, lol! Buuuut, sometime when you are feeling fine again, you should try Bacon SPAM sliced very thin and fried crispy. MMMmmmm. Hickory smoked SPAM is good, too.


----------



## Pelenaka

Code stared look to that little bird ....

Yesterday I got a 33 sb search win for mariachi love song, this morning 22 sb search win for mariachi band buffalo new york. Needless to say I'm a happy camper hmm I think I'll fry up some SPAM, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I got up in time to get the first code! Yay me! I really did want to stay in bed though because this bug has not let go of me yet! I do actually feel hungry this morning but nothing sounds appealing.
Congrats on the big wins Pelenaka!!


----------



## giraffe_baby

ERRRGGG of course today would be a big swag day.. my last week of this 3rd job.. I did get the first code but prob will miss the rest


----------



## 3ravens

I got the first one! Now, how do I find out about the rest of them? (Besides checking with you guys......)


----------



## manygoatsnmore

3ravens, put swagcode spoiler in your search, or swagcodez. Either one will give you sites that will tell you if there is an active code. Swagcode spoiler's code checker site will notify you when the new code is up - keep it open in a separate window.

I figure that if this one doesn't expire until 9am PT, their probably won't be another one until then.

eta: I actually set my alarm for 0600, just to make sure I didn't miss the first one!


----------



## Pam6

Yeah, I am glad that it was 9AM my time or I would have totally missed the first code! LOL! I MADE myself get up to look for a code at 9:20! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

Ugh! It drives me crazy that they wait so long in between putting out codes! I guessing it brings a LOT of traffic into their site while people wait so they keep people hanging on just as long as they can.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Yeah, I'm still hanging out, waiting for the 2nd code to be posted. I have the Code Checker in one window, Swagcodez in another, HT on a 3rd, and one more open to the sb home page, where I'm trying to earn a couple sb watching a vid that doesn't want to load. I think I've gone over the edge into obsessed, lol! Oh, well, still have a migraine, so I'm not feeling much like doing anything else anyway.


----------



## Pam6

I hear you MGM! I am laying on the couch, snuggling my pillow, with sbz open in one window, SB in another, SBTV in another, HT, FB, and my yahoo mail in another! LOL! Plus I am surrounded by kids who are doing their schoolwork! 
I am 20 SB away from a $5 AGC! And then I am going to burn up 200 'partner site' SB on swagstakes!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Code's up on the swidget - worth 4sb until 10:45 my time (West Coast). Not a lot of sb, but every little bit counts.


----------



## Pam6

There is a Swidget on the sidebar of my blog should anyone need it today!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pam, I have 300 sb to "burn". However, I noticed that 2 of the "sister sites" now say they are sb.com, so I think 22 of those sb are useable now. I'm either at 402 or 424, on my way to my next $5 agc. I wonder if I hold off on spending the sister site sb on swagstakes, they will eventually be "spendable" on regular sb...


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pam6 said:


> There is a Swidget on the sidebar of my blog should anyone need it today!


Pam, do you get sb for people using the swidget on your blog? Because if you do, I'll use yours instead of the one on the code checker site.


----------



## Pam6

manygoatsnmore said:


> Pam, do you get sb for people using the swidget on your blog? Because if you do, I'll use yours instead of the one on the code checker site.


I am not sure. You can always try! I will let you know if I do! But so far I have not ever seen anything in my ledger from the swidget. 
I have 19 SB from the two that closed down. I just want to burn through them and be done with them. Maybe I will win a swagstakes! You can't win if you don't enter! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

ACK! I cashed out my $5 AGC and then SB crashed!! After I verified it and tried to go to swagstakes! I have 186 SB to burn through. So I hope my AGC went through all right.


----------



## Pam6

I entered 11 Swagstakes! I got done in time to find another code for 6SB!! It was kind of weird seeing big 'ole goose eggs all the way down my ledger!! LOL!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Oh, no, Pam! Hope everything is back up and working for you again - it is at my end.

New code up for 6sb. Not sure when it will expire. So far, I've got 15 sb, so 25% of what they said they'd post today.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I think we were posting at the same time!


----------



## Pam6

Reminder: Do not post any active codes! Your account could be banned if SB sees it!


----------



## 3ravens

OK, Went to the homepage and found the code. But while there, it says I have 14 swagstakes entries. Where did I get 'em, and what do I do with 'em? :hrm:


----------



## Pam6

3ravens said:


> OK, Went to the homepage and found the code. But while there, it says I have 14 swagstakes entries. Where did I get 'em, and what do I do with 'em? :hrm:


If you have tried and been disqualified for surveys you get a swagstakes entry. You can go under your My Swagbucks tab and click on My Swagstakes and it will show them for you.


----------



## Pam6

MGM, I think I caught your migraine! Not nice! Not nice!! :nono: I promise I won't share my stomach bug with you if you will just take back this migraine!! :yuck:


----------



## 3ravens

Good grief! What a pile 'o stuff! If I click on one, will it automatically take my swagstakes entries, or try to take my bucks?


----------



## Pam6

3ravens said:


> Good grief! What a pile 'o stuff! If I click on one, will it automatically take my swagstakes entries, or try to take my bucks?


If you went to the swagstakes to enter that is on the left hand side under redeem you have to hit SNAG this entry and then agree to the terms before you enter.
If you want to see the ones you have already been entered into that is under your My Swagbucks (your points bar thing.)


----------



## Pam6

Sigh...I have to leave and take two of my boys to band!! I hope the next code is not a quick come and gone one!


----------



## 3ravens

There's a code on facebook that I won't get because I don't "do" facebook.


----------



## Pam6

WAH! I missed it by 7 minutes! Oh well!


----------



## 3ravens

It's all right, sweetie.... there will be another one soon..... (((HUGS)))


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Edited my post...I forgot! I'm so sorry that you've found my migraine - I've nearly lost mine after taking another little nap between codes. I snagged my 4th $5 agc and used up all my sister code sb. I have a big, ol' goose egg in MY account now. Got the first 4 codes. Seems they are leaving them up longer today.

3ravens, they won't take your sb for the swagstakes unless you deliberately enter one. The entry you get for a failed survey is a "freebie", so you're okay.


----------



## Pam6

Whew!! I got the 8 point code with 1 minute to spare!! My IE that I have the toolbar on did not want to load and froze up my computer!


----------



## Pam6

There is Another Code out for 7SB on FB!


----------



## Pam6

25 point Swagcode out!!! Go get it!!!!


----------



## mpillow

my computer is not cooperating...missed the tv one too...


----------



## Pam6

Did you get the 25 point code mpillow? You still have 35 minutes.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Got the last one - all 60 points! Whew...I'm glad that's done.


----------



## mpillow

I got it thanks!

I got 57 with slow dial-up today!


----------



## jamala

I got all but the 8pt code today so I count that as a great swag day.


----------



## Pelenaka

I have decided that I'm aiming for the $50 amazon gift cards every month even though the $5 agc are a better deal. Being able to snag a great deal on groceries @ amazon (having the funds to shop) is for right now more important to me. 
I am anxious about our economic climate.

Did the math, 4900 sb divided by 31 days of OCtober = 159 swagbucks per day. 

Thankfully yesterday was a good day with catching all the codes, 3ravens search win + my 3 and videos/swagtv.

This is really a blessing for me and I want to thank everyone who has lent both encouragement & advice on this thread.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka, do you already have 1,000 SB? My calculator says that you need to average 190 SB per day the entire month of October. 5900/31=190 per day.


----------



## mpillow

new code out


----------



## Pam6

I just got it...5 minutes left!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> Pelenaka, do you already have 1,000 SB? My calculator says that you need to average 190 SB per day the entire month of October. 5900/31=190 per day.


:sob: in my reality a $50 amazon gift card costs 4900 swagbucks not 5900 ... paralleled universe coupled with a space time continuum, interspersed with a shift in particle neutrons inter-fluxed with unicorn dust makes for a common mistake. 

Either way I have 967 swagbucks so far this month :dance: 

Big shout out to 3ravens :clap: :clap: :clap: congrats !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Oh Pelenaka! You crack me up! 
I am at 322 SB and I just can't seem to get quads tonight! (I already cashed out 1 $5 AGC this month...I should have #2 tomorrow!)


----------



## giraffe_baby

well I managed between the 3 jobs to get 2 of the codes... I guess thats good ... but soon I can Play along with ya'll!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Paychecks are always a good thing GB.

FYI: on swagtv the meter has been advancing after 15 - 17 seconds into a video which means that you can switch to another without having to watch the whole clip. I'm getting my 3 swagbucks per 10 videos in record time. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the swagtv! I have been sitting waiting for it to change thinking I was just missing it! LOL! Sweet! That is fast!


----------



## Pelenaka

YW, I got that tip off of fb along with a Special Offers/SuperRewards on pages 2-5 (mine was pg. 2 fb poster said her's was pg 5) there's a facebook like & watch a video =21 sb Mom Life. 
Up to 1,109 sb as of right now. 

Hopefully the code will come out before I head out to hang laundry. It's in the upper 60's today and bright. Infact we are suppose to have great Autumn weather for the rest of this week their talking 80 degrees. Tonight frost so I need to pick what is almost ready or cover with plastic as best I can. 

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

You have reached your daily maximum.
Come back tomorrow to earn more.

For those of you who have wondered what appears on your monitor when you max out on swagtv. Once you get use to having two separate windows on your desk top it's an easy 75 swagbucks no even easier. 

No code yet, someone give me a holla I'm out to enjoy my backyard a.k.a. my farm, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the easy 21 SB Pelenaka! I am on round 7 or something with swagtv! If it stays this fast I will be watching it more often!


----------



## Pam6

I cashed out my 2nd $5 AGC for October and I am now on round 15 of swagtv! Zippin right through it today!! I hope it stays like this!


----------



## Pam6

I maxed out on Swagtv! WOOT!!


----------



## mpillow

code out


----------



## 3ravens

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## 3ravens

Pam6 said:


> I maxed out on Swagtv! WOOT!!


I turn my DGS loose on animal videos. He maxes out for me!


----------



## mpillow

okay dumb ? can you use more than one $5 AGC per purchase? 

Like if I buy $25 for free shipping can I use 2 $5....forgive me my cluelessness!


----------



## 3ravens

Just dump them into your Amazon account. Amazon just says you have $10. They don't care how many agc's it took to get the $ there. You are getting the codes and transfering them to Amazon, yes?


----------



## mpillow

new to it but getting close to 1st one....I'll stumble my way thru...your info. is what I was needing! Thanks!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Welp, got one code today (for both hubby and I) and then noticed in email the 415 emusic deal.. hubby joined.. logged out and i logged in and went to join and got the " OFFER EXPIRED" deal ERRRGGG so he got one card up on me so far!!!


----------



## 3ravens

mpillow said:


> new to it but getting close to 1st one....I'll stumble my way thru...your info. is what I was needing! Thanks!


Well...... here's newbie me 'splaining something!  When you get 450 bucks, go to "redeem" and redeem for your "card". Then wait....and wait....and wait..... 10 days for me, but sometimes less. Then you click on your name in the upper right-hand corner. Go to my gift cards. It will give you a code. Copy the code, go to your Amazon account and go to redeem gift card. Paste in the code and hit submit. Et voila, Amazon says you have $5 in your account. Go back to Swagbucks and mark that code as used. (Just so you can keep track of them.) Rinse and repeat as necessary.

Pam and Pelenaka, how'ed I do? :hobbyhors


----------



## Pam6

You did great 3Ravens!! (On both explanations!) 

GB, I heard on FB that it was expiring real fast! Probably because it credited instantly and then people were cancelling right away so they caught on and took away the promotion...that's my guess anyways.


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens, good job. 

Since I finshed early with swagtv hubby thought he's use my lap top for watching his swagtv. When he signed in to swagbucks and clicked on the vids he got a you've reach your daily max screen. 
This was the 1st time that he's used his swagbucks account on my lap top. He has a netbook (tiny screen) so having two windows open is hard for him. 

I'm having my coffee working on swagtv so then I go out & shovel bunny poo. I have some that is 3/4 composted that I'm mixing into a cold frame than gonna plant that with fancy lettuce (seeds scored for 15 cents). Besides us I am hoping to turn the salad fixings into barter opps.

Remember that lard I bought on amazon ? Bartered a container for 2 bottles of aussie shampoo & 2 bottles of 3 min. conditioner, 3 boxes of Kind Fruit & Nut bars, 7 lbs. of gleaned potatoes, & about 5 lbs. of gleaned carrots. 

Is it my imagination or is my $50 amazon gift card taking longer than my $5 ones ever did, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Special Offers Update: per fb swall wallSuperRewards beyond page 2 there's an offer for Red Bull 32 swagbucks. Asks for email & cell # so they can send you texts on their promos & events that they sponsor ect. Credited me 15-20 minutes after I completed now I'm over 1,200 sb !

There's also a few 7 swagbuck offers in the back pages of SR for Transformers & Jonny Depp. I failed the transformer one as u have to get a ceratain about correct. Wish my teenagers were home, lol. These both request access to your fb.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## 3ravens

I put in for my first agc for Oct. That makes 3 total..... DON'T LAUGH! I'm saving for the extra screens and augers for my Victorio strainer. Not only can I use my bucks, but they come under Amazon's 4 for 3 deal, and I'll get the cheapest one free.


----------



## Pelenaka

:thumb: Not laughing here. 
That is a great way to fully utilize your swagbucks. Not only are you buying a tool that can give you years of use/value, you are being a really fugal shopper !
Very impressive gf.
I've had it mentioned to me that swagbucks is frivolous foolish. Your goal 3ravens is just a good example of what can be accomplished. 

I'm off to go score a discounted flu shot due to my income. Hopefully I won't have to wait to long but I do have my nursing biz cards in my back pocket ready to hand out lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Swagtv is maxed out again today!! WOOT!! It seemed like it took a longer today because I was working on gardening stuff most of the day. I am trying to get the garden all picked and dug up to get it ready for winter.


----------



## Pelenaka

I started with less than 1109 and ended the day with 1299 - a bunch of those 3 sb video surveys that come in my swagbuck inbox (on the home page) credited one from as late as Sept. 30th. I didn't do any surveys nor games. I can't get my IE to work something about the flash & google chrome isn't compatible anymore. 
Someone lend me one swagbuck so I can make it an even 1300 please.

Pam6 congrats me too. 

I'm actually having a harder time getting my kitchen chores done now that swagtv is crediting faster. Before I use to click on a video, wash a dish or two, then click on a video, dry a dish or two, click on a ... Now that it runs quicker by the time I put my hands in dishwater I need to dry them so I can click on another video. Planning on waking up earlier just so I can do the swagtv.

I suppose this could now border on addition if it wasn't such a blessing. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I am finding it harder and harder to get my 4 search wins a day the last few days. In fact getting 3 search wins have even been eluding me. From the look of my referral points I think others must be having trouble too because I am just not getting many there either. 
I am at 248 SB right now. I figure getting the $5 cards and then getting the $50 whenever I can is a much better deal in the long run for me because every time it is a 1400 point difference.
Ten $5 cards= 4500 ($50)
$50 AGC= 5900
So if I were to get the bigger card instead I would be losing out on 1400 SB every time. That is over a $15 LOSS.


----------



## Pam6

Good morning swaggers! I was able to get the Code this morning! (There is 10 minutes left for it!) 
I am hoping to get my 3rd AGC today! I have 139 SB to go!


----------



## Pelenaka

So far my search wins have been 22 this morning & an 11 for preparing asparagus for freezing. I scored a case of it @ the food bank because it was expired. Managed to get maybe a 1/3 out of that case but it's a 1/3 more than I started with.
Also got the code before I had to leave.

On the way back we found a field that had been harvested so I scored a bushel of green beans can anyone guess what I'm doing while I watch swagtv ?

Code is up 2 in one day this one is for 4 sb.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

LOL try doing swag tv on dial-up! you never really see the vid..you just refreshh the same one over and over (once every 2 min) so maximum speed is 9 bucks an hour....my 10yo filled in while I made corn chowder and carrot cake!(36bucks today!)
Searches are not working very often?


----------



## Pam6

I missed the second code. I now have 15 SB! I cashed out my 3rd $5 AGC! One of my referrals got a 39 on a search so that gave me enough to get it! 
I am on round 13 of swagtv.


----------



## mpillow

I searched for Maine bag limit on geese....nothing, tried another search and got the oops screen WT heck?


----------



## Pelenaka

I'm sitting here enjoying my last 3 cup mug of coffee before I jump up & get dress. I have my hour & half job to get to bike across the city well two neighborhoods. I have been hoping that it would develop into more hours but now I just want to end it. Daughter who is in charge of paying me "forgets" this is the third time that my check hasn't come in the mail. I'd just give my notice but you know what they say about getting a job, when you don't have one you can't get one. Have one & everyone offers you one.

Today my two search wins have been a 10/7 the last being for homesteadingtoday.
Some days search wins come very easy some days not.

Yesterday I got a 42 sb for a fb like & contest join it was in SuperRewards in the back pages. So far I have never had an issue with any of the offers connected with facebook unlike the others.

Have a good day everyone I still have green bean canning to do when I get home and laundry the never ending story. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## mpillow

Code on day of Atonement blog


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the code mpillow! I thought for sure I would have missed it but it was still active! And 8 SB is a nice code too!

I have been out to garage sales and a rummage sale this morning grabbing some great deals so this is the first time I have been on the computer all day...and it is 4PM!!


----------



## Pam6

Code Alert!! Check all the usual places like the blog and stuff!


----------



## mpillow

Got it! 

Anyone doing SavingStar? I just signed up..its tied to your loyalty cards at various grocery/drug and the also pay with AGC and other direct like bank acct.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Got it and the one yesterday, too. Woot!

I got my last $5 agc for October yesterday - adding it up, that makes $175 so far this year. My goal now is to have all the sb I need for November's $5 cards by Nov 1st. If I'm able to work toward another $50, that's even better!


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on getting all 5 AGC MGM!

I just cashed out my 4th card for this month! One more to go!


----------



## Pam6

Wow!! I just qualified for a 75 point survey!! I just cashed out 3 hours ago and I am already up to 193 SB!!

Plus, I cashed out a $5 AGC on iRazoo today!


----------



## Pam6

Code Alert! Check all the usual places like the blog and stuff!!


----------



## mpillow

:hair I'm frustrated--apparently my simple little life does not qualify me for surveys....

Well over 10 days I'm at 408....on dialup.


----------



## Pam6

I only tried those surveys last night for the DQ points since I had maxed out on swagtv and I was bored! I think that was only like the second one I have ever qualified for....of course I rarely ever try them. I am at 269 after cashing out yesterday evening. My $5 AGC have actually started to clear before my $50 AGC and I cashed that one out before the $5 cards!


----------



## 3ravens

Hey Pelenaka! We got a 33 on search today! But I am leaving town tomorrow and won't be near a computer for awhile. :shrug:


----------



## Pam6

I maxed out on Swagtv! I am at 441 SB!! I only need 9 more SB for my 5th $5 AGC!! I have already got all four of my search wins for the day too! I am off to see if I can find some commercial video points!


----------



## Pam6

Woohoo!! I got my 5th $5 AGC for the month! (Plus the $50 AGC this month!) I have ONE SB left! LOL! Now to start collecting for next month and for another $50 AGC! Hopefully I will be able to get another one before December or so.


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Hey Pelenaka! We got a 33 on search today! But I am leaving town tomorrow and won't be near a computer for awhile. :shrug:


:dance::dance::dance:

Congrats to you and me lol. Thank you for that because I barely gave swagbucks the time of day yesterday between putting the garden to bed, laundry, scrubbing my front stoop & the siding on the portion that covers my enclosed front porch, and breaking down a section of our rain barrels. 
It was a high of 80 bright and sunny so I was how do you all say making hay.

Forecasters say rain in late afternoon early evening so I'm only gonna do a load of big ticket items like towels & sheets get them hung on the line. Then it's on to odds & ends like pulling the wooden storm windows outta the cellar and washing them off and switching the buns back into their cages in the greenhouse. 
I figure come cooler weather when I do my indoor chores especially sewing/knitting then I can go back to racking up the swagtv points.

mpillow, I have come to realize that when it comes to surveys it is best to just let it go, if it happens it happens. Hubby on the other hand just sent off for his last $5 agc for this month 99% of those earned swagbucks have come from surveys. Apparently being a white 48 year old married man is who they are looking for. 

My first ever $50 amazon gift card posted today (took 15 days) so now I have $63.99 in my acct. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## country4me

Is there a limit to how many swagbucks you can get per day from swagbucks TV?

Just wondering-some that I just watched were under a minute!


----------



## Pam6

country4me said:


> Is there a limit to how many swagbucks you can get per day from swagbucks TV?
> 
> Just wondering-some that I just watched were under a minute!


75 SB a day. 25 rounds 250 videos

I don't watch the whole video. I just wait for the bar to go up and then I switch. With the new timing change I have been able to regularly max out on swagtv now! I love it! My points are going up way faster now!


----------



## country4me

Thanks Pam6 - you are fast girl!!!!


----------



## Pam6

Hmmm...one of my swagstakes entries was refunded. Wonder what is up with that?? At least the points all came back as regular swagbucks and not as one of the partner site points. I do feel the need to go spend it on another swagstake....but I have never heard of anyone winning one of the BIG prizes so it is probably just a waste of swagbucks.


----------



## Pam6

Code out on the toolbar!


----------



## Pam6

I qualified for TWO surveys tonight!! WOW!! 150 and 75!! I m now at 540 SB!! I did that all in just one day! This is definitely the fastest I have ever earned points before!! I have one card down for November!

It seems so funny that I am now getting surverys. I have only been trying them because I have been maxing out on swagtv and then I don't have much else to do on SBs! LOL!


----------



## country4me

Wow - I just got 18 sb for searching for homesteading today! I do it about everyday & have received nothing until today.

Pam6 - when you say the code was on the toolbar yesterday. Do you mean on the main sb page? The one along the bottom?

Please bear w/me lol,
Thanks


----------



## Pelenaka

Congrats Pam6!

So I'm sitting here sipping my coffee combing through the special offers section of swagbucks when I come across the Lindt Chocolate Video worth 2 bucks. Here's what the screen read when I clicked on it - Please try another offer. Unfortunately, this offer will not be relevant to you. We have many other offers. Please go back and try another one. I didn't feel like my old self when I woke up this morning because if I was me then this vid would fit me like a glove. Unless they're saying that I can only appreciate low end chocolate ? Hmm

Maybe for one of you it will work.

Well my newly earned & redeemed $50 amazon gift card didn't last long I already spent half. Got a good deal on SPAM with Bacon because of you all recommendations.

Going the subscribe & save option I got each can for $2.10. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

country4me said:


> Wow - I just got 18 sb for searching for homesteading today! I do it about everyday & have received nothing until today.
> 
> Pam6 - when you say the code was on the toolbar yesterday. Do you mean on the main sb page? The one along the bottom?
> 
> Please bear w/me lol,
> Thanks


There is a toolbar that you have to download. It goes at the top of your web page so no matter what you are doing the toolbar is there. Then you have to click on SBTV on the toolbar and then the code will pop up under the tv. 

Please feel free to ask any questions!! We are all here to help each other and to learn and earn!

WOOT! One of my referrals got a 50 on a search win last night!! With a few other referral wins last night I was up nearly 100 SB this morning....from 540 to 639 right now!! :sing:

Pelenaka, you got a great deal on the SPAM!! I am still waiting for my $50 AGC to clear. Maybe today or tomorrow. I am THINKING about getting a new Kindle Fire so I am just holding the money in my account anyways so I am not in a big rush for it to clear. If I keep going at the rate I am I will be earning another $50 AGC pretty quickly!!


----------



## mpillow

codee on widgetee


----------



## Pam6

I missed the code and no swagtv for me today.  I have been busy today! Wednesdays always seem to be my busy days. 

WOWSERS! One of my referrals just got a 59 on a search!! WOOT!! That just about makes up for the lack of tv bucks! LOL! I am at 810 right now and I still have one more search win to go and 10 points for games.

Off to play games...


----------



## country4me

What is widgetee?


----------



## Pam6

There is a swagbucks widget on my blog on the right hand side. The link to my blog is in my signature line.


----------



## Pam6

Note to self: Do not get addicted to swagstakes! Do not get addicted to swagstakes! Do not get addicted to swagstakes!!! LOL!! There was a thing that popped up on FB for double entries for an XBOX 360 with Kinects for 24 SB and I could not resist!! I did a post on the swagbucks FB wall and several people did respond saying that HAD won a swagstakes! I think the top responder was a $100 AGC!! Several small ones and then at least one said they won 1,000 SB for the survey DQ swagstakes. 
I really don't feel that bad for entering because within a minute of doing I got two search referral wins for 10 SB each and then I won 10 SB on a search so I made up for it FAST!! Now I am doing swagtv. I am at 929 SB now and I am hoping to be over 1,000 by the end of the day.


----------



## mpillow

Oh I'm hooked but I don't do facebook stuff....

I had to send proof of some of the paymentwall offers I did...just got credit for 70 SB...now I have 4 more contested....I've got emails to prove so...

I'm hoping to stay around 75 a day on free dialup and a few trips to library and DD has her own laptop (she bought from cleaning houses) at school...Can she enroll for herself under me? She's almost 16yo


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, yes she can open her own account under you. I would advise making sure that you each use your own computer every time though. I hope you get all of the SB that you have earned!!! 
FB is mostly just used for code alerts...for me anyways. But I have actually received several code alerts from this thread! So if those of us who do get the code alerts post here when we see them hopefully it will help those who are not on FB.


----------



## Pelenaka

I've also learned about special offers on swagbuck's facebook wall which I've posted on this thread. 
I've also search topics off the wall. 

Pam6, hope you win !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

I havent gotten any search points for a couple of days...should I change browsers?


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I havent gotten any search points for a couple of days...should I change browsers?


I was only able to get two search wins yesterday. I know many others on FB said the same thing. I searched a lot yesterday...and all day! 

Today is Mega Swagbucks Friday. Meaning you have a greater chance of hitting a larger amount of points on a search. I have found from past experience that I only get ONE search win early in the day and then I can not get anymore wins until LATE in the evening on Fridays. 
I am beginning to think that the system is set up to only give out so many points. So if they are giving away larger amounts there are less wins. After the big code day I never got more than two search wins for 2 or 3 days. That was 6 sets of missed search points...averaging 10 points each= 60 points! 
So I am beginning to think that I am still just breaking even in the over all scheme of things after I get the codes because I get less wins...if that makes sense. Of course I have not tracked it to be absolutely certain.


----------



## Pam6

Code out on Twitter!

http://sbcodez.com/2011/10/swag-code-141011/


----------



## giraffe_baby

Welp, kinda changed my stragey.. Had to.. Took myself off self ship TP!!! LOL I had to buy myself a new laptop battery/cord/charger!! (2nd one!!) Hubby is NONE to happy me stealing his laptop all the time cuz mine isnt working!! LOL So I got all that for $3!!! (had $30 in my Amazon acct!! WHOO HOO), SO now to work on next months AGC.. ( weve each gotten 3, so I can get 2 more each this month and working on that slowly, but hard on one pc!!!)


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pelenaka, thanks for the heads up on the Spam w/Bacon! I just ordered 12 cans with the subscribe option, and I'll cancel the subscription after I receive my order. That comes out to a bit over $2 a can and free shipping. :dance:

Pam, you've been on swaggin' fire lately! Congrats.  

No fear of me getting hooked on swagstakes - I used up all my sister site sb and didn't win a thing! Oh, well, at least now when I look at my sb total, it's accurate. I wasn't on at all yesterday, and today I missed the code, only got 2 searches so far, and am not growing my sb account very fast. On the other hand, 4 of my 5 $5 agc posted and I added them to my gift card account at Amazon. After buying the Spam, I'm at 99.81 - I think I'm gonna have to chip in some $$ if I decide to go with the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Pelenaka

Good MGM, I'm glad that worked for you too.
I woke up early and have a pot of coffee brewing along with some of that SPAM with Bacon. I ordered mine on Tuesday & UPS delivered it yesterday on my front stoop. I'll cancel the subscribe & save in a few. 

Last night I had to go to Aldis for beef broth so I checked the price on a few items; like the canned beef & gravy $2.99/12 oz., and the canned ham which was over $2 and just a pound. So I'll be shopping amazon for those items if I can get a comparable or better price. 

Made French Onion soup as I turned in my pop bottles and had walking (biking actually) $. Stopped by the farmers market bought large onions for 50Â¢ each. Killing me I couldn't find any harvested onion fields to glean this year. Onions & beef broth, butter, where the only ingredients that were purchased. Used our own homemade cider (gleaned apples) that I canned a few years ago and white wine hubby made. 
A couple of big slabs of homemade bread from locally grown wheat that I bartered for ... well you all get the picture. 
Hmm maybe I should see about commercially caned beef broth on amazon, lol.

I'm up to 2,422 swagbucks had two surveys 60 & 61 sb off of special offers payment wall I think. I never get qual for the ones in survey so I stopped trying. Seems that I do better with the ones in special offers.
3 search wins for 10 each, my 2nd day in a row. If I played the lottery I'd play 10 all the way thru. 
A referral who had stopped more than a month ago got a search win for 10 also. Maybe with the holidays coming up peeps with reconsider doing swagbucks.

I'm gonna go enjoy my scrambled egg (bartered for eggs) & SPAM with bacon breakfast because it was free ! Coffee too unless you count the water & electricity to cook. 

Swag on ladies Swag on !

~~ pelenaka ~~ 
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/






~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Out of my last 32 referrals wins ALL have been a 10 except one 27!! All of my search wins have been 10's also. I have to go all the way back to Oct 12 before I get a mix of win amounts.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

10 seems to be the number of choice on searches lately here, too. Just hit it again for the first search of the day. Not complaining - I've got my first card for November covered now.

Pelenaka, I had your breakfast yesterday! Okay, it was hickory smoked Spam, but it was still good and with my own hens giving me eggs, it was nearly free. I forgot that with subscribing, you get 2 day shipping. Mine will probably be here Monday (figuring no delivery on Sunday, I think). I set it up for every 6 months subscribing, so I'll have plenty of time to cancel.


----------



## giraffe_baby

I also forgot to tell ya'll that I got a survey and with that survey they sent me 2 FULL bottles of Pantene shampoo and conditioner to try for 4 weeks!!  Love the freebies!


----------



## Pam6

Nice GB!! Free goodies are awesome!! 
MGM, way to go on the SPAM!! 

I am 1,382 SB so I have just over 3 cards for November! The new swagtv rate has really upped my point total! I was not doing it very often until Pelenaka said how fast it was going and now I think I have only missed 2 or 3 days on maxing out since then. So that is an extra 75 SB a day for me that I was not getting before. Plus I hit for a couple of surveys so I think this may be the best month I have ever had. Boy, I sure could get used to earning the points this fast!!!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well I would attempt the swagtv, if i wasnt on hubby's pc ( he gets picky what ya do on his) so Waiting on my new cord/battery then I will attack with a vengence!!!


----------



## mpillow

I got DD signed up and decided to sign hubby up too
Sent emails to my sisters and mom....DD sent emails to her friends and cousins....maybe we'll get some referrals...
I'm still not getting search points...I do a couple searches and then is says "oops this can't be right..." no points for like 3 days...????


----------



## Pam6

I am starting my day at 1,792 SB! (That is after my first search win, NOSO, and Daily Poll.) So I am hoping maybe I will get over the 2K mark today! That is just over 200 points away! I am 8 SB away from my 4th card for November right now!

I hope you all have a great swag day today!!


----------



## Pam6

Code Alert! Check all the usual places...like the blog!


----------



## giraffe_baby

GOT IT!  and now gotta watch for alot of clues thru the week!


----------



## mpillow

I barely got it...seems always at evening chore time.....then I have to use the lantern to milk by! 

Cashed in for my first 2 AGC today!

Has anyone figured out the min on the hour that the 1000sb winner is announced?


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on cashing in your first 2 AGC mpillow! That is awesome! I must confess that I do not pay much attention to the hourly winner so I am not sure! 

I am going to wait until Friday and then look for all of the clues for the 9 point code. I might be going away on Friday so I might not be home anyways. 

I am at 1932 SB now so I am not sure if I am going to be able to make it to 2K tonight...if not tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Pam6

Yay! I finished swagtv and I am ending the day with 2,007 SB!!


----------



## Pam6

7 point swag code out!!
For those that are not on FB here are the details:
I'm not sure how many of you have voted in the Pumpkin Carving Contest, but it's a mighty rewarding contest. In fact, the *name* of one of the finalists (as it appears in the main image) is a code worth 7 Swag Bucks until 2:10pm PT - while you're there, maybe you should vote...
The names can be found on this page http://www.swagbucks.com/p/pumpkin-contest ...and it could be any of the swagnames of number one - FIVE! 
Happy swagging!


----------



## Pam6

I am ending my swag day at 2,315 SB! I did not even get to finish swagtv because my computer was acting up today. 
DH qualified for two surveys today for 100 points each! So he was able to get enough points to get another $5 AGC.


----------



## mpillow

Whats going on?? A code is up but its for tomorrow? (thurs) HELP! did I miss sumpin?


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> Whats going on?? A code is up but its for tomorrow? (thurs) HELP! did I miss sumpin?


They are putting out daily hints for a 9 point code that will be released on Friday.


----------



## dunroven

Maybe you have answered this somewhere else, but is there any way to collapse that durn Adsense or whatever thing it is on the bottom left hand of the screen? I can't see the videos around it.

:stars:


----------



## Fla Gal

dunroven said:


> Maybe you have answered this somewhere else, but is there any way to collapse that durn Adsense or whatever thing it is on the bottom left hand of the screen? I can't see the videos around it.
> 
> :stars:


Dunroven, look to the right side of the bar, there will be a place to click to close the bar.


----------



## Pelenaka

There's a Wheel of Fortune/Sears worth 5 sb in Special offers (Radium) all u have to do is click on it. Also a video from GE worth 2 in PL. 
Yesterday both hubby & I got the 50 sb for signing up with 24 Fitness. 
I also got 24 swagbucks for doing a task. + in four search wins 8/9/9/9, & 75 sb for swagtv which puts me @ 3207 this morning even before hitting daily poll or NOSO. 

Hubby now saving up for pay pal cards which he'll use to pay the basic cable/internet & netflix. We really only have cable because it was the best deal for wifi. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Way to go on all of the points Pelenaka! I am at 2,535 SB right now. I was not able to do swagtv at all yesterday. I sure do notice a difference in my points when I get swagtv done! Hopefully I can get it done today!


----------



## Pam6

Amazon Prime? How many of you have it? Do you think it is worth it? Do you use the streaming videos? Is there a large selection? I am thinking about cancelling the Netflix next year and going with the Amazon Prime since I can pay for it with my swagbucks but I am just not sure. My kids sure do like the Netflix and I like that EVERYTHING on it is free and I do not have to search through and then see a title we might like and then find out it is $1.99 or $3.99 and that we can not get it.


----------



## Pelenaka

GF has it mostly because she did the free trail & forgot to cancel it. Personally for me I have no problem finding $25 worth of goods to buy on amazon to qualify for free shipping if I don't go the subscribe & save route. 
As to downloading movies ect. Our tv is going on 16 or 18 years old so streaming for us. 
Do love Netflix simple & to the point no hidden costs.

Did you all do the Lemon offer for 20 sb ? Started today out with 3,207 now I have 3,356 now I'm a bit more than half way to my next $50 agc. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hey, y'all - 9 sb code up now - good 'til noon PDT!


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for posting that the code was out MGM! I just got it because I have been super busy all morning...and now I am off to the auction to look for a buck for my goatie girls!


----------



## Pelenaka

Code is up worth 9 swagbucks !
This morning on my 2nd search try I got 29 for the online buffalo newspaper, then a 10 sb referral, along with a handful of 1 sb for vids in special offers. Just waked back in the door from volunteering @ the food bank.

Having one last cup of coffee then I need to do some food prep. No one took advantage of the celery so I'm planning on dehydrating it along with what grew in my garden. Hubby requested pizza so I'm gonna make up 1/2 whole wheat dough & slice up onions & peppers. Planning on hiding some TVP in the tomato sauce. Wish me luck hubby feeling deprived lol. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Tell me about the tasks. I did two. One was short, but the other one took a bit of searching. Now the swagbucks doesn't show in my account. Do they show up at a later date or something? It is the first one I have a done since they changed them. Thank you!


----------



## 3ravens

Whoo! I think I got that code at 11:59, LOL!  I'm catching up on e-mail, looking up recipes, and swagTVing away!


----------



## katlupe

I got the swagbucks for the tasks. That was pretty easy to do but took some time.


----------



## Pelenaka

Little birdie told me there is a 2nd code worth 5 sb.

Katlupe, good that task paid out for you. There are some tasks that no matter how many times I read & reread the directions I just don't get it. Then there are others that are so very simple. 

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Collector Bills are now out for Halloween! http://blog.swagbucks.com/
If you get them all you get 13 bonus SB's! I just got Dracula for 7 SB! 

I am now at 3,185 SB!


----------



## CountryWmn

I just got Buckenstein's Monster for 11.


----------



## Pelenaka

I too got the Count Buckula for 7 sb. I'm @ 3,832., Oh I was drafted by the American team anyone else ?

We also got a survey from Scarborough Research in the mail with a crisp $1 bill in the envelope. I'm sure that it must be due to hubby's to many to count surveys that he completes.

One of my referrals who had stopped for a few months has started back up. Also have a brand new referral but so far they haven't swagged @ all. 
Has anyone been able to get those 5 referrals to qualify for that promotion ? 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I have not looked into the referral promotion. I have so many referrals now that I do not know where I could possibly get anymore! I think I have had 13 or 14 max out now!


----------



## Pam6

Woot! I got another one! The Swag BOOcks for 9 SB's!! One of my referrals got a 19! That brings me up to 3,262 SB...but I still have more to get today!


----------



## Pam6

5SB code out on FB! For another 30 minutes!


----------



## CountryWmn

Pam6 said:


> Woot! I got another one! The Swag BOOcks for 9 SB's!! One of my referrals got a 19! That brings me up to 3,262 SB...but I still have more to get today!


I just got the Swag BOOcks, too.


----------



## Pam6

I just got Buckenstein's Monster for 11 SB!! 3 down 2 to go!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Code is up sorry I can't stay & chat hint hint.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well Im glad they are working on the survey's.. I have missed 3 days of em cuz their system was down! Today i got 200 pts first thing this am!!!


----------



## Pam6

Did you all see the news out on Swagtv?? Pelenaka?? Now you can do 50 rounds for 150 SB!!! As if 25 rounds was easy to get through now they have doubled it! Nothing like being glued to the computer for HOURS!! Word is though that some people are getting capchas and the capchas are not working....so just a heads up.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Oh, it's good to be on-line again - been having connection difficulties with HughesNet the last few days. Means I've had to mostly depend on my referrals to get some sb - thank you, thank you! I was able to briefly access a few things at work (limited access and limited time there), and have the 7, 9, and 11 swag"boo"ks so far. 3 down, 2 to go! Missed the code this morning, though - bah humbug.  

I enjoyed my free SPAM w/bacon with eggs today - I love those agc from sb! The postmistress laughed at me when I said, "Oh goody, my Spam is here!"


----------



## giraffe_baby

WB MGM!! I did get ya a few bucks! I earned 700 pts tonight for the Big Fish thingy... and got 1300 something towards nov!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Lol funny how SPAM makes some of us happy & others not so much. 
So far this month I made $1.89 (AA) as 3 people ordered SPAM & my gf ordered her hubby deodorant. Every little bit helps.

I'm currently on round 31 or 32 swahtv. Had catpchas cupchas thingy for the first 3 or 5 rounds then just the regular screen that say's I've won 3 sb.

If I did the math right we have like 65 days to earn 150 swagbucks each day = 9,750 swagbucks or one $50 amazon gift card + eight $5 agc, then have 250 sb left over.
In real terms that $90 if I did the math right. In the right hands a.k.a. a savvy amazon shopper that ninety dollars can buy allot.

So far today I got triples on search 7/7/9 still have two cb to win the witch & buck.
Played one of those Kmart vids worth 2 sb six times - 12 sb
Another special offer worth 9 (peanut lab)
SO vid worth 1 sb, daily poll for 1 & NOSO for 2 plus 7 from a referral. GF called me with 4 mins to spare for the code - 6.
If I complete all the rounds of swagtv then I've earned 211 sb !

To put it in perspective though hubby is still having big wins due to him being the perfect survey taker. 

Yesterday I earned 20 on tasks. My shockwave is broken so I can't play games on IE & google chrome isn't compatible anymore. 

Standing @ 4433 sb swag on ladies swag on!

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## dunroven

How do I know when I have earned enough sbs to redeem for any money and how do I know how much money they are???? I have to go through all of these posts, but if I could have a quick answer, I'd know what to shoot for. I have 266 sbs, in the past week total, but don't have much time to be on there. I did find that the SBTV is easy enough if you watch that monitor and click on the next video when it goes up.

Also, does it sometimes take like hours to get the SBs added? I signed up for a couple of things and should have had more SBs than I have because of that, so just wondering. It did not say. These were offers in my mail box on SB.

Oh, and lastly, how do I find these "faces" of halloween?


----------



## CountryWmn

Just got Paige's pumpkin for 19 sbs! One more to go now!!


----------



## Ifistav

dunroven, go to the swagstore to see what you can "buy" with your sbs. As an fyi, the most popular thing to "buy" is the $5 amazon gift card, for which you need 450 sbs.

the halloween faces are earned through searches. Just as you would get your regular sbs doing a search, but now they have this "promo" so sometimes you get the special edition sbs, in this case halloween, and they come to you randomly.

Ifi


----------



## Pelenaka

FYI there's a Kmart coupon on the slider (bottom third of swagbucks homepage) worth 14 maybe dang I just did it. Click to print I didn't since I don't celebrate halloween & really can't have any candy in the house even if it is fun size. 

Believe that I forgot what day today is until I got a 27 swagbuck win for looking up a local newspaper. Congrats to my referral also for her 19 point win !

Finished swagtv @ like 0230ish would have gone faster if I wasn't reading a really good book which distracted me from clicking as soon as the meter rose. 

Up @ 4569 right now ...


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the Kmart 14!! I now have 16 points for my team! My team is losing but at least I have earned at least one point so I will get a bonus 10 just for signing up! DH is on team bucks so hopefully he can get the Kmart points and then he will have gotten points for his team and if his team wins he will get 25 extra points! Nice! 

Congrats on all the swagtv points Pelenaka!! My mom maxed out yesterday...of course I sat and did 10 rounds for her while I was waiting for my brother to get home from work! I haven't hardly done it because I have been so busy! 

Dunroven, you can look up what points have cleared by going to your ledger, by clicking on your point total in the top right corner. Not all of those offers credit.  

I am off to the auction to pick a man up for my ladies...aka a Nubian buck for my 4 does! He is chocolate with white on him! 

Swag on folks!!

ETA: DH did not have the kmart 14 available! Bummer! But he does have 3 points for his team so he will get his points! I just reread and it said you get 1 point for search wins! Sweet! Plus he just got the 15 CB so now all he needs is the 19! I still need the 15 and 19!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 r u smooching with the opposing team ? 
So far according to swagbucks I've made American Swag 130 points didn't realize that it was that much. I'm kinda proud of myself :clap:

It's been a really good swagging day for me I'm on triples 27/19/19 so I only have the witch cb left to aquire. 

I'll be slightly over 200 sb for the day once I max out on swagtv.

I should do a few tasks this evening if I don't knit while I swagtv. Really need to work on those Christmas gifts. 

Did a blog post on my latest amazon grocery purchase totally free thanks to Swagbucks. I didn't post an amazon link because I bought the last two groups for that discounted price. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/10/occupy-this.html


----------



## 3ravens

Yep, it's mega Friday! Got two 19's today! :rock:
Is anybody besides me having trouble with swagTV? Loading slow, resetting itself, timing out, etc. 
I'm on somebody's team..... don't remember who.  I'll go on as usual, either way I'll get at least 10 bucks! :banana:


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Pam6 r u smooching with the opposing team ?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/10/occupy-this.html


No, no I am not!! ound:


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> No, no I am not!! ound:


Hmm you do have six children right 

It's been a good day for me I found another special offers/radiumone for 14 give an email addy & login to a political website.
Another 19 from a referral (thank you very much) so I'm up to 4720 and still haven't maxed out on swagtv.

It's a good to swag people !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I learned something new...and since I didn't know this before I figured I would share. If you go to your points, then Ledger, then click on Select Category, then click Swagtv it will show just your points from swagtv to make it quicker to count your rounds. This will help me a lot because some days I have search points and referral points and all kinds of other swag stuff mixed in.


----------



## Pelenaka

FYI the Kmart coupon offer for 14 sb just credited a second time for me.
I cleared my cookies before logging on to homepage. I drop cookies @ least twice a day anyways. 

Good to know Pam6, although sometimes I just don't wanna know what round I'm on because I know it isn't the last round of swagtv. Finished up around 1:30 this morning then straight to bed.
Got home half an hour ago rode my bike to work well the bank then the coffee shop because I had a freebie coming to me, then work. Not sure what the deal is today but people were acting like the day before Christmas or a blizzard. Helter Skelter I even had a guy tap my back wheel while I was in the bike lane. 
All I can say is good that he was in his 60's and looked truly sorry well that & I was running late to my private duty case. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I just turned my Swagbucks into CASH!!! My mom wanted some Fleece Sheets so I ordered them for her with my swagbucks and she is going to pay me back!! WOOT!

I am at 4,298 SB so far today!! I am still missing two of the collector bills! I did get a 28 on a search today and so did one of my referrals!


----------



## Pelenaka

Way to got Pam6 !!!

Well my winning streak of maxing out on swagtv ended this morning @ 3 a.m. I was 4 rounds away until the clock clicked over & I was back @ round one.
Currently I'm @ 5080 so I think that earning my next $50 agc will have only taken me 6 weeks. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

So far I have got 3 of the codes for 9 points! DH has only gotten 2 of them! 

11 more points in codes to go but I am taking the kiddos out trick-or-treating in an hour so I will probably miss out on a few!


----------



## Pelenaka

I think I got one or two. Hubby's day off so after he finished with his appointment @ the job corp & ran an errand we visited city's yard waste to dump & grab. Scored limbs off of Cherry trees 'bout size of pancakes. Then while he worked on the wood pile I changed out the buns to the greenhouse & repotted a few more plants along with general yard work.

Maxed out on swagtv, had quads for search but never got that elusive 15 cb so no bonus 13 but I'm up to 5,407 so another $50 gift card here I come !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

I signed up Oct.1 and hubby a week later....I got $25 in AGC he got $10...plus this morning(nov.1) I got a $10 cvs card (I have rainchecks for canned ham and progresso soup)
yesterday I got all the codes and did swagtv on dialup for a total of 101 points for the day...with a couple search wins! so if anyone says their pc is too old or dial-up too slow...its not true! my pc is a freebie 1998 Gateway GP7-450(windows 98) and my connection speed is 28800 typically...100 points a day is 3000 a month....


----------



## Pam6

I cashed out 2 $5 AGC today! Now I am at 3,631 points! I have 3 more $5 AGC to cash out and then I will be working toward another $50 AGC! Hopefully I will be able to get one in November! 

Way to mpillow! That is awesome that you have made so much already! 

Pelenaka, that is fantastic that you have been able to max out on swagtv so many times! That really makes the points add up! I have not been doing much swagtv at all because I have had so many other things to do! I did not get all of the cb either!  I was missing the 15 and 19, DH was missing the 19. My mom did get them all though! Ahhh, maybe I will get them all next time!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well I didnt get all the CB's. and Missed alot of codes because was out T or T with kiddos... today though Ive gotten a lot of survey's!! Up to 1668 So gonna go and get some cards!!


----------



## giraffe_baby

I didnt know they only allow 2 cards a day!!! UGG so tomrrow I will try for my 3rd, and possibly forth by then!


----------



## Pam6

6 point swag code out on FB unil 5:30 PDT, 8:30 my time!!


----------



## mpillow

major survey day for me! 3 for 250 points!


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> major survey day for me! 3 for 250 points!


:thumb: Congrats !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

and a 4th for 50 more! yay me! 334points on dialup in a.day...the girls want to go swag at the library on wifi for tv and games I not done yet!


----------



## giraffe_baby

wow, they have REVAMPED the Referal page, its actually under promote tab now!!!  it looks cool! * and not sure about the extra 50 sb to get your card same day.. really??


----------



## Pam6

Way to go on all of the surveys mpillow! 

Yeah, I don't ever see me losing 50 points just to have it the next day vs waiting 10!! Do that 2 months in a row on your 10 $5 AGC and you lose out on another $5! 

Big swag code day tomorrow!! 

I have one more $5 AGC to cash out tomorrow, right now I am at 2,965 SB!


----------



## dunroven

How do you refer someone who is not on one of the social pages? She just has an email but no facebook or any other thing. She doesn't want those things either, so what do I do? You guys seem to have tons of time to get all these points in. I'm lucky if I have time to get in 10 or 15 points a day. I do the polls, the NOSOs, and try once in a while to do a few of the SWAGTV things. I have gotten about 50 points in a week.


----------



## Pam6

Dunroven, there is a place under the Promote tab that you can put her email in and it will send her a link for her to sign up under you.
You should be up to at least 100 points or more pretty quick. Have you filled out all of the 5 and 10 point profile surveys? Are you doing random searches at least 3 times a day...breakfast, lunch, and dinner? Did you up load a profile pic? I think that was 30 points when DH signed up. He just used a photo that was already uploaded on his computer. Games are 10 points a day. If you get a chance to do the surveys and qualify those points add up really fast. Also try to look for the commercial videos that are 1 and 2 points each.


----------



## dunroven

Got her email input into there, we'll see what happens. Maybe I can make points from her. Yes, I did do the Avatar. No, I don't do the breakfast, lunch and supper searches. I'm sleeping through the breakfast and lunch ones, and I rarely get any points for searching in the evenings. I do some of the TV things, but I just don't have time, more than like 3 to 5 minutes to sit here and do things on the computer. Right at the present time, I have 512 SB, which is from the time I started this, about 2 weeks ago, until now. Just really slow. I'm getting something, so I guess its worth it, but just not the thousands you folks are getting. I have no time for messing around on here. Definitely no time for surveys.


----------



## sharplady

Code out on the blog! Worth 9 bucks!


----------



## dunroven

Do you type in this word that they give you? I don't know how to claim my 9 SB. Wheree do they give you the information to learn this stuff? It sure is unclear.


----------



## Pam6

Dunroven, you copy and paste the code in the GIMME box on the swagbucks homepage. There is currently a code out on twitter for 6 SB! It expires at 11 PDT. 

I missed the first code this morning because I was getting some stuff done and I forgot about it being the big code day!


----------



## dunroven

And it told me I couldn't do it.


----------



## sharplady

PM sent. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pelenaka

Becareful about posting code cheater sites or giving out where the codes are that will get you banned from swagbucks.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Becareful about posting code cheater sites or giving out where the codes are that will get you banned from swagbucks.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Yes, please be careful! I know that today is a BIG swag day and I would not want to see anyone banned over a couple of points.
Here are some rules from the swag blog:
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/08/can-we-share-swag-codes.html


----------



## sharplady

Thanks for the link Pam6!


----------



## giraffe_baby

I know the rules, but can ANYONE give me a pm with the FIRST letter (clue) i tried to access after work but cuz it was an XXX one it wont give me it  I got the rest !


----------



## Pam6

Sending you a PM GB!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Thank you Doll!!


----------



## Pam6

You are most welcome!


----------



## Pam6

There is a Swidget on my blog...hint hint! There is a link in my signature line!


----------



## giraffe_baby

WHOO HOO got the 20  and ended up with my 4th card of NOV already!


----------



## mpillow

Another good day! Got all the codes for me (and my referrals) a couple surveys and spam with bacon delivered with a case of B&M baked beans!
Fried spam sandwiches were a hit with the kids! LOL


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome mpillow! I (and DH) missed out on the first code this morning so I (we) got 51 points each in codes today! I did several rounds of swagtv while I was talking to my mom on the phone this evening! I also cashed out my 5th $5 AGC for November and I am now at 2,802 SB working toward a $50 AGC for November...I am hoping I get it! I also had another referral max out today.


----------



## giraffe_baby

didnt get much today on SB... No codes (was busy sewing a christmas gift) and then no surveys... My pc HATES the swag tv so I never do that... But thats ok... I still have rest of month to get 1 card!


----------



## mpillow

So I made a deal with my girls: I pay them $5 for every $5 AGC they earn....they both earned their first this week! (I don't pay allowance) DH earned another (he has 2 waiting to be cleared) so I'll have another $25 for Amazon from them...
I have a $10 CVS card waiting to clear and working on my 2nd $10...I have rainchecks for DAK ham and Domino sugar at sale prices and Cinnamon Toast crunch (my kids LOVE this cereal for snacking)....by Sun. hopefully #2 will be done.

I'm having fun!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Aaargh - I am so not happy with HughesNet! My modem went out (occasionally allows me to randomly access at less than dial-up speed and just as randomly quits working again), and I'm waiting for the new one to arrive. In the meantime, I missed the last 2 CB and bonus, the big code day, and all the points I get for videos at home that I can't play at work (where I am now). I know I'm snivelling, but I feel like I'm so out of the loop! :Bawling: Here it is, the 5th of November, and I'm still trying to finish out my 4th $5 agc of the month.

mpillow, that's a good deal for your girls - and if they get points on searches, you get referral points, too? Win-win! 

Dunroven, hang in there, hun - it gets easier to get your sb as you get more experience. I started out kinda slowly, but until the last few weeks, I've been doing well...not as well as folks who can play unlimited SBTV, or do well at surveys, but well enough. You'll get there, too.


----------



## mpillow

yes I get their search points!...and I think because they are under 18 their searches are higher....its not unusual for them to get 22, 28 point searches!

Surveys are down? I'v snapped off a couple of emails to them because the DQ/over quota single points were not being credited and also a couple of times at 95% completion I'd get DQ for God only knows what...it seems dishonest IMO to collect all those answers and not pay you.

Hope the new modem comes soon MGM...


----------



## Pam6

I totally agree mpillow! It does seem totally dishonest to get all those answers and then DQ you! It seems like it already takes so long just to qualify, then to be dq'd after it you are so far into it is so frustrating! That is why I only try surveys when I am bored! The thing is that if I can qualify for ONE survey that is about the same amount of points as spending hours on swagtv everyday!! I should try to get my teens signed up but they do not have their own computers at this time. Maybe after DH maxes out I will sign one of them up.... 
I have not been getting as many referral points lately because most of my active users have maxed out now.


----------



## dunroven

Its extra money, if and when I ever earn any so that's fine. I'll be just satisfied with 3 to 4 points a day I guess. I just don't have time to play around on the computer, so my points will never add up. You know they don't make it clear enough for folks to know what to do. I do the daily polls, and the NOSO, and that's it. I don't mess with all that other stuff. Just too time consuming. I'm up to 575, so in another 2 to 3 weeks, I should have enough for 2 cards.

One thing I'm thinking about using it for is for food purchases for my cats, etc. and maybe some for us, if I get lucky and get big SBs one day. Anyway, I keep hearing everyone talking about the spam that they got delivered. Where on that website do you find spam? Probably sounds dumb, but I actually like spam!


----------



## Pelenaka

dunroven said:


> Its extra money, if and when I ever earn any so that's fine. I'll be just satisfied with 3 to 4 points a day I guess. I just don't have time to play around on the computer, so my points will never add up. You know they don't make it clear enough for folks to know what to do. I do the daily polls, and the NOSO, and that's it. I don't mess with all that other stuff. Just too time consuming. I'm up to 575, so in another 2 to 3 weeks, I should have enough for 2 cards.
> 
> One thing I'm thinking about using it for is for food purchases for my cats, etc. and maybe some for us, if I get lucky and get big SBs one day. Anyway, I keep hearing everyone talking about the spam that they got delivered. Where on that website do you find spam? Probably sounds dumb, but I actually like spam!


That's the attitude I have only with regards to surveys which I hate & almost never qualify. 
It does take time to get good @ this. Might I suggest that you also check out the special offers section the other day I got 27 swagbucks for signing up for myups which is actually something I'll use. Now I can schedule my amazon deliveries to with in a 2 hour time frame instead of being ties to the house for the day waiting. It took 3 minutes to complete as did the Walgreens offer. 

As to groceries check out my blog I have a section on swagbucks rewards where I blog about what groceries I buy like coffee & SPAM,which btw I love. I figure that by the same time next year I will have stocked our pantry well since I buy the bulk grocery deals on amazon.

I have learned though that once I do my pricing research that if amazon's it I need to snatch it up. Lost out on tuna because I decided to wait. 

Hubby is using his sb for Christmas, special cat food for my red headed stepson, & then switching over to redeeming for paypal to pay the basic cable/wifi & netflix. As of late the word from corporate is that he has a paycheck until January 1 but it keeps changing. 

He's a survey super hero so his sb generally come a bit easier.
I wouldn't be able to collect the sb off of swagtv if I didn't have a lap top that I can keep on the kitchen counter as I do my chores.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

I got my 5 referral 500 bonus today!
Those videos on the homepage can be watched a few times over...


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> I got my 5 referral 500 bonus today!
> Those videos on the homepage can be watched a few times over...


:rock: Congrats !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

Man oh man...I started at 2 bucks yesterday...got the 500 bonus and I'm at 857 and doing TV now...lots of easy commercials to watch on ad rewards and paymentwall, a couple surveys from paymentwall too.. probably wont swag much tomorrow someone has a pallet of corn for me and my friend to pick up (6miles away) for pig food and maybe picking in an unharvested field depending on how much the pallet holds... FREE!


----------



## mpillow

filled the subaru with free corn on the cob! my take was 5 grain sacks full plus a half grain sack of potatoes and squash still table worthy AND! the guy will call us again in the future! AND I think my friend is going to start swagging!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I got my 5 referral 500 bonus today!
> Those videos on the homepage can be watched a few times over...


WOOHOO!! Way to go! That is awesome! I only got 3 referrals in the last couple of weeks bringing me to a total of 75 referrals. I should have signed up a couple of my teenage boys! 
Congrats on all of the corn too!! 

My DH totaled his car this morning so I am kind of in a blah mood now....pics are on my blog.


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> WOOHOO!! Way to go! That is awesome! I only got 3 referrals in the last couple of weeks bringing me to a total of 75 referrals. I should have signed up a couple of my teenage boys!
> Congrats on all of the corn too!!
> 
> My DH totaled his car this morning so I am kind of in a blah mood now....pics are on my blog.



Thank God car shopping is the worst of it. So the deer wasn't salvageable ?

Yesterday a friend of a friend's wife died when her car wrapped itself around a tree. They are thinking that she served to avoid a deer. She was in her 50's a pastor's wife with children. 

When I commuted outside the city (worked nights) I used those whistles mounted on the car. Helped. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## giraffe_baby

WOW PAM!! for 1.. DH is ok right?? 2... Hope he kept the deer for some meat!! LOL at least that would be some $$ off that damage.. wow.. what a sight for sure!!


----------



## Pam6

Yes, he is fine. He brought the deer home but we decided not to keep the meat because she was pretty beat up and DH will NOT process meat himself and the neighbor that usually helps us is unavailable for the next few days. We also figured there would not be enough good meat to justify paying to have it processed.


----------



## Pam6

Did everyone see the new Wish List drawings? I made my wishlist and I already have 2 entries and 2 referrals! 
I hope someone on here wins something big!!


----------



## 3ravens

Pam, I'm glad DH is OK!
Now, how do I get something into my wishlist?


----------



## mpillow

Sorry about the car Pam! Glad DH is okay...too bad the meat wasn't salvageable!

I did the wishlist but I don't use FB or Blog so not much going for me!

Almost to my 3rd $10 CVS card this month...its taking more than 10 days for thngs to clear...I wonder if the extra 50sb express backs it up for regular redemption folks?


----------



## Pam6

3ravens said:


> Pam, I'm glad DH is OK!
> Now, how do I get something into my wishlist?


Here is the info on the wish list:
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/11/swagbucks-pays-for-your-holidays.html


----------



## Pam6

Partner site code out!! Woohoo...more swagstakes chances!! LOL! I resisted the urge to blow some points yesterday on swagstakes!


----------



## 3ravens

Pam6 said:


> Here is the info on the wish list:
> http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/11/swagbucks-pays-for-your-holidays.html



I got that part, thanks! What I mean is, I don't see anything that says "add to wish list" like on Amazon? How do I add stuff to the list?


----------



## LariatLady

Pam6 said:


> I do not fill out any of the surveys because they require a phone number and email address and I do not want spammed otherwise* I am sure I would earn twice as many swagbucks in a day.*


If that's the case, you should consider opening up a gmail account specifically for this and never open it!! lol. Not sure what to tell you about the phone#. We have a Majic Jack phone that rarely works, so whenever I have to supply a phone number, but don't want to, I give the Majic Jack number! lol.


----------



## LariatLady

Pam6 said:


> My DH totaled his car this morning so I am kind of in a blah mood now....pics are on my blog.


I just saw that on your blog. YIKES!! I suggest hubby's next vehicle be a TRUCK!! Glad he's okay.


----------



## Pam6

3ravens said:


> I got that part, thanks! What I mean is, I don't see anything that says "add to wish list" like on Amazon? How do I add stuff to the list?


Whenever you go to the store and click on any item in it under the name of the item it says "+ Add to Wishlist" click on it and it is on your wishlist. On mine the name is in green and the 'add to wishlist' is in blue. HTH!


----------



## Pam6

LariatLady said:


> I just saw that on your blog. YIKES!! I suggest hubby's next vehicle be a TRUCK!! Glad he's okay.


Ummm...NO! No truck for him!!!  He drives 54 miles EACH way to work! He is driving my 15 passenger van until we get him another car and it is about $800 a month just in gas!!! He would be working just to pay for the gas!  He had to drive the van the first month that he worked at this job and it killed our budget!!


----------



## mpillow

We picked up a used buggy recently...a dodge stratus 1998 with 159k miles for $1000, its one of the cheapest on ins. and it gets over 30mpg and very peppy!.. .had to replace the alternator and few little minor things (wipers, oil/fluids) and that cost $250. We all love to drive the thing instead of the gas guzzling trucks, Jeep. We do drive the bigger vehicles when we go to our cabin in Moose country just for safety...My son drove up last night in the dark and I was a bit worried but he made it w/o trouble.

I hear you on swagstakes! I have to avoid the idea completely!


----------



## Pam6

I had all 5 of my $5 AGC for November clear today! I am at 3,754 SB now! I am 2,146 away from a $50 AGC! Hopefully I will get it this month!

I have no idea what we are going to do about getting a car! Insurance is only going to give us $1700 for DH's car.


----------



## Pelenaka

Congratulations!
You have successfully completed the survey. Please allow 72 hours for your account to be credited.

I can't believe I got 150 swagbucks credited immediately for wait for it :drum:
roll ... Aldi grocery store !!! 

I haven't qualified for a survey since August  
I was on the phone to my son discussing what the Marine recruiter had mentioned to him today, clicking on surveys to gain the 1 sb when next thing I know I'm more than half way through ... then I'm done.

It's been a good week got a 22 sb search win on Thursday a few hours before mega Friday then a 27 search when for i love you. Plus I maxed out on swagtv. Got my last $5 agc for Nov today. 

Happy swagging everyone !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I worked from 2P-2A last night and I have to be at work at 2P-8P. And I had to work at church this morning so I am going on about 4 hours of sleep but I though I would check in on my swagbucks and while I was at work yesterday I had like 16 (or more) referrals wins!!! Most of them were 11's!! I am up to 3,987 SB!! 

So you all heard about DH hitting the deer and totaling his car.....Well, he has been driving my van and HIT ANOTHER DEER yesterday on his way to work!! Enough damage that it really sticks out but not enough for us to justify paying another insurance deductible. He cracked the bumper and put a BIG dent in the drivers door. UGH!! Then when we got out of church this morning we had a flat tire on the van. Sigh....
Well, I am off to get two hours of sleep before I head back to work.


----------



## mpillow

pam you have the worst luck! so sorry!

can't seem to get much today for search...swagtv stinks!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> pam you have the worst luck! so sorry!
> 
> can't seem to get much today for search...swagtv stinks!


My brother told me yesterday "If it weren't for bad luck you would have no luck at all!" Yeah, that is about how I am feeling right now.


----------



## ccfromnc

Has anyone tried the special offer "find out what kind of driver you are, complete this fun quiz"? Peanut Labs is the sponsor and you get 136 swag bucks when the quiz is completed. What a ripoff, after the simple quiz which i completed....Page after page of offers with an option in the top right to skip. No option on the last page so I thought I was finished... No such luck. I clicked on free auto insurance quotes, filled in the info thinki surely now I'm done....then was taken to yet another page of offers with no option to skip. I finally gave up... No swagbucks for me. Has anyone been able to finish this?


----------



## Pam6

ccfromnc said:


> Has anyone tried the special offer "find out what kind of driver you are, complete this fun quiz"? Peanut Labs is the sponsor and you get 136 swag bucks when the quiz is completed. What a ripoff, after the simple quiz which i completed....Page after page of offers with an option in the top right to skip. No option on the last page so I thought I was finished... No such luck. I clicked on free auto insurance quotes, filled in the info thinki surely now I'm done....then was taken to yet another page of offers with no option to skip. I finally gave up... No swagbucks for me. Has anyone been able to finish this?


The FB Discussion page is probably a better place to ask that because there are more people that do special offers on there. 
I am sorry you got jipped on your points! That is a totally bummer!!


----------



## ccfromnc

Thanks Pam, appreciate the response!


----------



## mpillow

had no luck with those ones either...I avoid them now!


----------



## mpillow

easy ones---rewardtv, the travel club


----------



## Pam6

I got a 26 on a search earlier! WOOT! 9/26/11 for the day so far! 4,163 SB! 

We are going to look at a car tomorrow! A 1996 Subaru: AWD, 128K miles, most everything replaced (front windshield so no cracks, starter, alternator, battery, front tires, belts), Needs back tires soon, I forgot to ask about the brakes. $2500 asking price. 
We just pulled out the title to DH's old car and he has put on just over 100K miles in 3 years! So if he can get 100K miles in the next 3 years on this car that would be great! Insurance is giving us $1700 so we would have to come up with $800 (or less).


----------



## Pam6

A little birdie told me there was a swag code out for 5 SB! Unitl 6:30 PST.


----------



## mpillow

Pam I have a 1999 subaru anniv edition loaded that is my "baby" very safe car but not so hot gas mileage...24-27 because of AWD...it will go through 18 inches of snow! our driveway is rather long and I have never been snowed in! a couple calves or goats will fit in the hatchback.

I bought it 2yrs old(36kmileage) for $17k still has under 91k miles! Everything is fairly close for us even though we are in the rural area??


----------



## Pam6

27 mpg is all he was averaging on his old car so we will end up about even if this gets close to that...if we get it.


----------



## mpillow

Doing my best to get 200 points a day....swagtv and search points from my referrals...tomorrow I should get $10 cvs card #4 for this month

I had $30 from my husband and the girls in AGC so I got some ink for printer, a case of chef boyardee lasagna, crunch and munch, miracle whip...cost me $12...YAY! (cheap lunch stuff)


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, you are rocking out the swagbucks!! $40 in just CVS for this month is awesome! 
Ink or a refill kit is on my Amazon wishlist! I go through a LOT of ink with the kids' schoolwork!

We looked at the subaru tonight and I am just not sure. Everyone keeps telling us that $2500 is to much for a '96. It sounded good and drove good but the body was a lot rougher looking than I thought it would be, broken fog light and several rust spots. So we are thinking about it.


----------



## mpillow

I've heard good things on the small rav 4 by honda(BIL has one).....and those little suzuki sidekicks are a hoot and 40mpg for a standard shift (my brother has one for 4 wheeling and everyday wear and tear)


----------



## Pam6

WOOHOO! I just got 50 SB for a survey about Muscle & Fitness! I just randomly picked it out of the list of magazines! 4,371 SB!!


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> WOOHOO! I just got 50 SB for a survey about Muscle & Fitness! I just randomly picked it out of the list of magazines! 4,371 SB!!


LOL I had one for makeup today....I've worn make up twice in my whole life outside of halloween!:hrm:


----------



## Pam6

Another 50 for a survey on Women's Day! There is a lot of cool toys in this month's issue!


----------



## Pam6

I got a 3rd survey for 25 SB! One about watching a commercial and how did it make you feel. 4,475 SB! 'DH' played the games on his computer earlier and this evening it would not let me get any points for games on my account.


----------



## mpillow

I hate that when my pc does that! I took the girls inside the library (we use wifi in the car usually)...so I used the library pc and DD10 used my laptop and DD16 used her netbook...we made a bunch of points in an hour! Searches---3 for 11, 2 for 9, 1 for 8.. my son just got a 9 and 7 here at home...easy 229 points today!

Was looking at the pandigital tablet(refurb) for $78 at amazon but the reviews said it would not play youtube? any of you techy people want to chime in? My DD10 loves to read so I thought it would be good for that and possibly swagging but ???


----------



## Pam6

Way to work the points mpillow!! I have thought about signing up my teens but I really don't like them being on the computer much...mostly because our computers are not working that great and they sometimes like to click on ads that catch their eye and it really messes up the computer. 
4,526 SB!


----------



## mpillow

I have to say that I DO try to keep a very close eye on my kids on the pc. I am a rather strict parent and I don't threaten--- I promise....I will take their privileges away if they are indiscriminate with internet. And they realize that we are lucky to be able to earn a little extra $$$....messing this up would be like not watering the animals daily...simply not acceptable. Accountability happens at all levels all the time.


----------



## Pam6

My problem is mostly 6 & 9 yo. They like to get on kids gaming sites... like BGM Kids, a site recommended by church, well it has a ton of ads on the side for other games and they can not discriminate between what is BGM Kids games and what is spam ads! My older ones sometimes have the same problem because the ads are more eye catching/tempting than the games on the site they are allowed on.


----------



## Pam6

I got an 18 on my search win of the morning! 1,346 away from $50!!


----------



## Pam6

A little birdie told me there was a code out for 7 SB! Until 2pm PST.


----------



## Pam6

9 SB code out until 2 PDT. Check all the usual places like the blog and stuff!


----------



## atobols

Pam6 said:


> 9 SB code out until 2 PDT. Check all the usual places like the blog and stuff!


I have never seen any of these codes. I know what they are in theory but I can't actually confirm that they exist. 

I just went and looked through every blog post for today and still didn't see anything. What am I missing?


----------



## Pam6

atobols said:


> I have never seen any of these codes. I know what they are in theory but I can't actually confirm that they exist.
> 
> I just went and looked through every blog post for today and still didn't see anything. What am I missing?


It WAS in the middles of this blog post: http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/11/twitter-trivia-has-all-the-trimmings.html
It was deleted after it expired. It looked like:TwitterTriviaxxxx (It is ok to post it because it is long past expired. Please remember to never post an active code!) The xxxx were revolving numbers and letters different for every account so you can not share the code with others, everyone needs their own unique code. Some codes do not have revolving numbers. Once you get a few of them these get easier to spot!


----------



## atobols

Pam6 said:


> It WAS in the middles of this blog post: http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/11/twitter-trivia-has-all-the-trimmings.html
> It was deleted after it expired. It looked like:TwitterTriviaxxxx (It is ok to post it because it is long past expired. Please remember to never post an active code!) The xxxx were revolving numbers and letters different for every account so you can not share the code with others, everyone needs their own unique code. Some codes do not have revolving numbers. Once you get a few of them these get easier to spot!



Are they just crazy words which don't fit into the sentence which people in the know use to pick them out as a code?


----------



## Pelenaka

Yes, crazy words. 

Mega Friday happy swagging everyone !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## grannygardner

Just bought my seventh amazon gift card for the month. Five $5 cards, one $50 card and one $25. I have points left toward gift cards next month. I'm so glad to have found swagbucks. Thanks to Pelenka mentioning that she purchased groceries through Amazon I have been stocking my pantry.


----------



## Pam6

Thanksgiving collector bills have now been announced!! http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/11/our-most-delicious-bills-yet.html
10 swagbucks bonus for getting them all! Gobble them up swaggers!

Grannygardner, you are totally rocking out the swagbucks!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

grannygardner said:


> Just bought my seventh amazon gift card for the month. Five $5 cards, one $50 card and one $25. I have points left toward gift cards next month. I'm so glad to have found swagbucks. Thanks to Pelenka mentioning that she purchased groceries through Amazon I have been stocking my pantry.


Your very welcome. 
What good pantry supplies have you been able to score ? 
I've got around $85 in my acct. and have been wandering up & down the grocery isle of amazon. 

Still need non-fat powder milk, planning on making up some hot coco mix using carob & splenda. Now that the wood stove is lit in the evenings we all are enjoying the English concept of putting the kettle on. I've already gone through a few boxes of that green tea I bought using my swagbucks. 
I did a blog post on the SPAM with Bacon I ordered off of amazon :clap: 

As Pam6 wrote way to go !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Your very welcome.
> What good pantry supplies have you been able to score ?
> I've got around $85 in my acct. and have been wandering up & down the grocery isle of amazon.
> 
> Still need non-fat powder milk, planning on making up some hot coco mix using carob & splenda. Now that the wood stove is lit in the evenings we all are enjoying the English concept of putting the kettle on. I've already gone through a few boxes of that green tea I bought using my swagbucks.
> I did a blog post on the SPAM with Bacon I ordered off of amazon :clap:
> 
> As Pam6 wrote way to go !
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


I found Amazon has a good supplier of dried foods. Dehydrated vegetables, grains and stuff. I even ordered dehydrated cream from Amazon. We ordered quick oats there and they are so tasty and better tasting them the cheap ones from Save-Alot. I could really taste the difference. 

I will go check your SPAM with bacon post. We got some with cheese too. Yummy!


----------



## Pelenaka

Lol @ katlupe, cheese grommet cheese. 

The dehydrated cream is that sour cream ? Hubby was thinking that would be a good kitchen staple to have on hand. He was thinking about venison stroganof (sp?).

How's hunting in your part of New York ? 

I am soo gonna miss the extra swagbucks credit from swagtv come January. Ah well I'm enjoying it now and that's what counts.

Swag on ladies swag on !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## grannygardner

I've stocked up on quick cooking oats, coffee and dehydrated vegetables.


----------



## jamala

Joined swagbucks in July and just spent $250 in AGC's that I have been saving. Got some Christmas gifts and a few SD cards for the holidays. I love "free" money. Thank you all for all the advice on getting started. Now to start building my GC balance again.


----------



## Pam6

Jamala, that is great!! I am so glad you were able to get all of those awesome things for Christmas! I love hearing how everyone is doing with swagbucks!


----------



## Pam6

My goal for this week is to get 200 SB a day. I am at 5,109 right now. 
So 5,300 by the end of today.
5,500 by the end of Tuesday.
5,700 by the end of Wednesday. 
I have to work starting Thursday...Thanksgiving day and the entire weekend. So hopefully my referrals will get those last 200 points for me while I am working so I can get this $50 AGC!! As soon as I get this and it clears I can get the Kindle Fire!! 
Off to get work that swagtv....

Collector Bills start at noon today!!


----------



## Pam6

A little birdie told me there was a swagcode out for 5 SB!!


----------



## Seeria

Okay, I'll give it a try. Lost a bit of income in the household so ways to make up that $ would be great. Used your OP links, Pam.


----------



## Pelenaka

grannygardner said:


> I've stocked up on quick cooking oats, coffee and dehydrated vegetables.



Very nice, I know that amazon had a special on Quaker Oats and there is always pretty much a special on coffee. I have dehydrated foods on my wish list mostly fruit. 
It helps being able to stock the pantry for free. Add in any canning, gardening, & bartering efforts to the mix, last month I only spent around $30 for butter & meat. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## grannygardner

This month I cashed in $100 in Amazon gift cards. I ordered more dehydrated vegetables, a case of bacon spam, more oatmeal and coffee today.


----------



## Pelenaka

grannygardner said:


> This month I cashed in $100 in Amazon gift cards. I ordered more dehydrated vegetables, a case of bacon spam, more oatmeal and coffee today.


:rock: WOW your my hero $100 is awesome !!!

Last month I redeemed $75. By midnight I should have all 5 of next month's $5 agc then I'll start on a $50 agc. I'd go :banana: if I earned $100. 
Sure does buy allot groceries on amazon, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## grannygardner

It's easier for me to max out on SBTV, do lots of offers etc. being retired and home 90% of the time.


----------



## giraffe_baby

WHOO HOO I got $45 last month in cards (missed the 5th card by 20 pts!) but with that got a FREE DVD player for my girls for christmas and a funny ******* Tshirt for hubby..!! So far with SB i have gotten books, toliet paper, computer plug and battery, and now a dvd and t shirt!! LOVE LOVE LOVE swag bucks!!! (and btw, I never do swag tv, and miss a few days here and there, but boy I get the points!!)


----------



## grannygardner

I do swagbucks tv any time I'm on the computer. I have two windows open and just click over to change videos. I don't actually watch the videos.


----------



## punkcat

grannygardner said:


> I do swagbucks tv any time I'm on the computer. I have two windows open and just click over to change videos. I don't actually watch the videos.


That's what I've been doing. Yesterday I was actually reading with my laptop open and clicking videos... but that was a bad idea b/c i couldn't really concentrate. 

I'm just excited that I just cashed in for my first $5 gift card! This is way easier than Superpoints, but I'm determined to keep up with that at least until I can cash in my points for something...


----------



## Pam6

punkcat said:


> That's what I've been doing. Yesterday I was actually reading with my laptop open and clicking videos... but that was a bad idea b/c i couldn't really concentrate.
> 
> I'm just excited that I just cashed in for my first $5 gift card! This is way easier than Superpoints, but I'm determined to keep up with that at least until I can cash in my points for something...


CONGRATS Punkcat :nanner: on cashing in your first card!!! WOOHOO!!! I wish you many more card cashing in days!!


----------



## Pam6

I now have 3 of the collector bills! 11/10/9 How is everyone else doing with the collector bills??

I ended up going out last night/evening so I did not make my 200 point goal yesterday. So I am now at 5,274 SB. 626 to go!


----------



## Pam6

ACK!! The temptation got to great and I gave in and threw some more SB at a swagstakes! 18 Swagstakes for a chance for a Kindle Fire! I have been wanting one and I figured .18 was worth a chance to win one!


----------



## mpillow

one of my DD has all 4 out of the collector bills! she is a search hero! black friday to go...

Pam you really got to train the kiddos to do swag tv for you! I do a couple hrs while DD does school work then she does it while I do a couple hours of house chores/lunch/prepare dinner (its dialup and there is a trick to it!) we never see any ads or pics...just the meter moves...when shopping we take a netbook along for wifi hotspots...the search $$ is better when you change locations.

I'm a couple hundred from my last $10 CVS this month...gonna miss double tv too!


----------



## grannygardner

Congratulatons Pam. When I first started I only won points for searching. It took me 2 months to get my first $5 card. 

I have the 7, 9 and 10 collector bills. Today was my best day ever of doing swagbucks. I ended with 601 in swagbucks for the day. I have my DH now doing swagbuck tv while I cook, clean etc. He's sitting there watching regular television and although he doesn't get through them as fast as I do it really helps to max out. 

If you have kids who like to play games they can get 10 points a day by playing games. It doesn't sound like much but at the end of the month that's an extra 280 to 310 points.


----------



## Pam6

I got all 4 of the CB that are out! 
I have done several rounds of swagtv today!


----------



## grannygardner

I got the last of the Collector Bills this morning and am on round 14 of swagbucks tv. I have the laptop sitting on the kitchen table. When I pass by I click on the next video. I hope to max out again today.


----------



## Pam6

I got a 25 on a search this morning! I am only 75 swagbucks off of my daily goal amounts. 475 SB to go until the $50 AGC!! 
Grannygardner, are you doing a lot of special offers and getting a lot of surveys? 600 points in a day is a LOT! 
I figure 150 for swagtv, avg 40 on searches, 10 on games, 1 Daily Poll, 2 NOSO, 10-20 on commercials when available. How are you getting the other 350 points in day? Any tip or tricks you could share with the rest of us??


----------



## grannygardner

I have a junk mail address that I use for special offers. I do several special offers each day, do the dailies and get search wins three or four times a day. I take screenshots of the page that shows the title of the special offer, the requirements and the number of swagbucks. I also take a screenshot of the last couple of pages of the special offer. If an offer doesn't credit within 24 hours, I submit a ticket. Yesterday I had four surveys (2 at 88 sbs each and 2 at 75 sbs each). I check my dashboard and update it about once every month. That gives me a better chance of getting surveys.

I have a laptop that I move from room to room when I'm cleaning, cooking etc. As I pass the laptop I click to the next video in order to max out on sbtv. Those points really add up.

When I'm reading here at HT I have a window open with SBTV. 

My average number of points per day is 350.


----------



## grannygardner

I ckeck https://www.facebook.com/pages/Swagbucks-Offers-That-Credit/266137990085753 for easy special offers. I often make 50 to 75 points a day through offers people post on this page.


----------



## Pam6

Thanks Grannygardner! I went to the link and checked out to see which ones I was interested and doing and it put me over my goal that I wanted to be at for the end of today! YAY! 
I am at 5,724 SB! 176 away from $50 AGC!! 
I will be working, sleeping, or shopping all weekend, starting at 5AM, so happy swaggin' everyone!!


----------



## Pelenaka

grannygardner said:


> I ckeck https://www.facebook.com/pages/Swagbucks-Offers-That-Credit/266137990085753 for easy special offers. I often make 50 to 75 points a day through offers people post on this page.


Thanks for this link should really help.
I'll share it with hubby as he'll have plenty of free time on his hands after this week. The store is almost completely cleaned out a few days ago the sign was removed. He's been in a melancholy mood and earning swagbucks has been easing it. 
Today daughter and him are out hunting while I swag, bake, & cook.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/search/label/Swagbucks Rewards


----------



## grannygardner

You're very welcome Pelenaka and Pam. 

There's a code in the blog that's good most of the day.


----------



## 3ravens

Hey everybody, I just put in for my 5th $5 agc for the month. First time I ever maxed out! The rest of the month I can save for.....for.....ummmmm, gee, I don't know..... I never did this before! :grin:


----------



## grannygardner

Congratulations 3ravens.


----------



## punkcat

Thanks Pam! I now have 2 $5 agc's coming. Do they come in the mail? It occurs to me that I don't even know how they'll show up, lol.

I have 4 of the collector bills. Thanks for all the tips everyone! I'm getting better at this every day thanks to your help.


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Hey everybody, I just put in for my 5th $5 agc for the month. First time I ever maxed out! The rest of the month I can save for.....for.....ummmmm, gee, I don't know..... I never did this before! :grin:



:goodjob: 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

I have recieved 3 amazon gift cards this month and will have another this week end. I also got one from iRazoo and bing. And one for 25.00 from MyPoints. I used what I had saved up for household stuff this time...tpaper,monthly personal stuff, dogfood. I alread got 6 jars of p'nut butter. Now for my olive oils and stuff. 

Good work everyone and happy swaggin'


----------



## pamda

punkcat said:


> Thanks Pam! I now have 2 $5 agc's coming. Do they come in the mail? It occurs to me that I don't even know how they'll show up, lol.
> 
> I have 4 of the collector bills. Thanks for all the tips everyone! I'm getting better at this every day thanks to your help.


 They will show up in your e-mail with instructions on how to retrievve them. They will actually be in your swag account.


----------



## 3ravens

Wah-hoo!!! :hobbyhors I got the Black Friday 21! That's all of them for me! :clap:

ETA: Does your referral bucks show up as the fancy ones, or just bucks?


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on getting all the CB's 3ravens! I got another 26 on a search this afternoon. Hopefully I will get the Black Friday bill this evening to complete my collection! 
I am so tired from working and shopping...and hardly getting any sleep that I just do not feel like swagging and I only need 62 more SB for my $50 AGC! Hopefully I will get it before the end of the day too!


----------



## grannygardner

You have until midnight Monday to get all the collector bills. I got two nice search wins today, a 28 and the 21 Black Friday collector bill.


----------



## Pelenaka

3ravens said:


> Wah-hoo!!! :hobbyhors I got the Black Friday 21! That's all of them for me! :clap:
> 
> ETA: Does your referral bucks show up as the fancy ones, or just bucks?


No just my total went up :bouncy: and I figured it was you getting lucky :goodjob: Congrats !

I too got a 21 bfcb today, only need the slice of swagbuck pie to complete the set. 

Good luck everyone !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Two of my referrals have gotten the 21 today! I am totally lovin' the bfcb!! Ahhh....4 SB away from the $50 AGC!! I am 10 days (plus shipping) away from a Kindle Fire!! I got to play with one at Target this morning and I can't wait to have my own! I 'liked' one of those FB things that posts daily which books you can download for free and I am so excited because there is a LOT of them! I don't think I will ever have to pay for a book!


----------



## Pam6

WOOHOO!! I cashed out my $50 AGC...finally! LOL!! And then I burned through 30 SB on swagstakes! LOL! I just can't seem to help myself!


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! I finally got the 21 CB completing the set!!


----------



## punkcat

Pam6 said:


> Two of my referrals have gotten the 21 today! I am totally lovin' the bfcb!! Ahhh....4 SB away from the $50 AGC!! I am 10 days (plus shipping) away from a Kindle Fire!! I got to play with one at Target this morning and I can't wait to have my own! I 'liked' one of those FB things that posts daily which books you can download for free and I am so excited because there is a LOT of them! I don't think I will ever have to pay for a book!


I love my Kindle! (even though it's totally outdated now,haha) I use the blog Books on the Knob for getting free and cheap books. I just got 23 cookbooks today, most of which retail from $10-50!!! I don't know if they'll have anything useful, but I grab anything that looks slightly interesting. I know I have more than 100 non-fictions books alone on my kindle. *hugs kindle*


----------



## Pelenaka

GM everyone, just got 9 sb for searching homesteadingtoday !

Anyone snag some great cycber Monday deals ? Speaking of cycber Momday the swagstore is having a good sale on gift cards well only one really caught my eye the Yay Save Premium Annual Membership is half off so 215 sb which is a $19.99 value.

Cash is king around here but if I can make pay pal $ using sb then I can shop on Yay Save for free. It's a thought.

Good Swaging Ladies & Gents !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

I did that this summer...swag bucks into paypal..pay pal to yaysave..free shampoo, dish soap..and a couple other things I can't remember right now. I love free and I got 500 swag bucks for shopping...even better.


Thanks for telling us about the yaysave membership I will have enough bucks to buy it this evening..


----------



## Pam6

There is a code out for Web shopping Monday....check all the usual places! Good until 10:15 PST.

Thank you ladies for posting all of the creative ways you use your swagbucks to earn free goodies for your family!!


----------



## Pelenaka

A little birdie told me there is a second code.

pamda, I just ordered the Yay Save Prem card. I wanted to wait until I had the 200+ sb. Lucked out today and thanks to grannygardner, suggestion to hang on on the swagbucks offers that credit fb wall I made over 300 sb so far today. Still have to polish off games & surveys for those 15 sb as well as swagtv I think I'm somewhere around round 75. 

So far no confirmation email from swagbucks that I ordered the card but I bet they're swamped. I'd do the security question but I forgot the answer.

I need to either start a new pay pal or reactivate my old paypal acct. Any promo's out there in cyber world or if anyone would get credit for me send me a link. I had let mine lapse because I just started using hubby's instead. 
I can see using the Yay Save site for tp (ordered in the past) paying with $ transfered from my paypal acct (earned from swagbucks). Lol, I bet people think we're crazy shuffling digital dollars from one website to another but in the end we have coin in our pockets. Or an item in our hands.

Long term goal is to take paypal $ and go get a meat deal @ the butcher. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## pamda

We might be crazy, but we are crazy smart..lol


----------



## pamda

So, I got enough bucks to get my yaysave card. So no more shipping cost on small orders and bonus % off..yayyy..lol


----------



## jamala

SO flustrated! I have searched and searched since Friday and cannot get the bf collector bill. I have all the others and I guess I just will not get the bonus after all the work My daugher keeps reminding me its only 10 bonus bucks but still it chaps me after trying so hard.


----------



## 3ravens

Yeah, that happened to me with the Halloween ones. Sure is a PITA!


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> SO flustrated! I have searched and searched since Friday and cannot get the bf collector bill. I have all the others and I guess I just will not get the bonus after all the work My daugher keeps reminding me its only 10 bonus bucks but still it chaps me after trying so hard.


I understand your pain! I did not get all of the Halloween collector bills! HUGS!!


----------



## squeak

I forgot I had joined Swagbucks months ago and used it for a while and never went back. LOL so absent-minded!

Anyway, I was just on there and I've done about 20 or 30 searches over the last hour or so and not a single point! Is there some kind of trick or system to this?


----------



## 3ravens

Hmmmm, be real sure you're signed in....... I've done that a time or two..... (oops)
I seem to get more points in non-commercial info searches like recipes or HT as opposed to searching for Google or Yahoo mail or such, but it's pretty random.


----------



## grannygardner

I have good luck searching medical terms. For instance I'll search pneumonia, then pneumonia symptoms, then pneumonia treatment. I seldom get wins for one word searches unless it's swagbucks or facebook. 

You have until midnight to get the collector bills. Don't give up.


----------



## Pelenaka

Hubby added my email to his paypal acct & I ordered one count them one $5 paypal card. In my reality I was gonna order five card so I'd have $25 to spend yay save 
ahh fancy tp ...
Think if we started an online petition to continue the paypal sale it would work ?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

squeak said:


> I forgot I had joined Swagbucks months ago and used it for a while and never went back. LOL so absent-minded!
> 
> Anyway, I was just on there and I've done about 20 or 30 searches over the last hour or so and not a single point! Is there some kind of trick or system to this?


According to a FB posts a LOT of people are having trouble getting search wins today. I have only had two search wins the entire day. Hopefully it will be easier to get search wins tomorrow!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I just need the smallest bill, but I keep getting 9 and 11s.


----------



## Pam6

So far I have made 384 SB today! I am 25 SB away from having enough for my 2nd $5 AGC for Dec!


----------



## Pelenaka

Attended daughter's b-ball game this evening kept thinking to myself I should have brought my lap top so I could swagtv in the bleachers. Far cry from what I once did, lol. Now here is it like 0136 Buffalo time and I'm 2/3 of the finished.

I don't have a smart phone but I was wondering if any HT'er who swag have tried out the new swabucks app ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

I have a smart phone and tried it but it was way too much trouble. I just found out they have fixed the problem and I can "update" the software but have not had time to do it this morning. I will let you know if the update fixes the issues. I have always been able to "search" and do daily poll and NOSO from my phone but if I can do the tv it will be great for those boring times waiting on dr. visits and other things.


----------



## atobols

Pelenaka said:


> I don't have a smart phone but I was wondering if any HT'er who swag have tried out the new swabucks app ?
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I got it and have done it a little bit. I start up the app, select a video, turn the media volume off and then walk away. I've let it go an hour or so a day. I got 4 extra SB yesterday and 8 the day before.


----------



## Pam6

I have heard that some people are doing the swagtv on their Android Tablets...no monthly phone bill. I am wondering if I should hold out and get a tablet vs the Kindle Fire but that will take a couple more months to earn enough for that. But if they keep the auto play feature on the swagtv for the mobile then that is an extra 3,000 SB a month! It would pay for itself in just a few short months then. I just don't know anything about the Android Tablets and which one is the best. It would be nice to be able to access FB and the internet if I had an Android Tablet. I already need a new laptop and that is what I was going to save my swagbucks for next. If I just got an Android Tablet that had complete internet access then I could live without a laptop for a while longer. But it would take a few more months to get it. 3,000 virtually effortless SB a month sure would add up!! As soon as my $50 AGC clears I will have $220 in my Amazon account...enough for the Kindle Fire...not enough for an Android Tablet.


----------



## Terri

I have a question about swagbucks: can I earn money instead? I do not need knickknacks and such!


----------



## Pam6

Terri said:


> I have a question about swagbucks: can I earn money instead? I do not need knickknacks and such!


Yes! Just cash your swagbucks in for Paypal and then transfer that to your bank account! The cash out ratio is not as good as it is for the Amazon gift cards but it is an option! 
700 SB= $5 Paypal 450 SB= $5 Amazon gift card. 
1,335SB= $10 Paypal (no $10 AGC option) 
3,215 SB=$25 Paypal 3,150 SB= $25 AGC So the ratio is not to far off on the $25 cards. 
6,330 SB= $50 Paypal 5,900 SB= $50 AGC

There are MANY other e-gift card options too! Lowe's, Sears, Applebees, Kmart, Land's End, CVS, Starbucks, Old Navy....just to name a few.


----------



## Terri

Pam6 said:


> Yes! Just cash your swagbucks in for Paypal and then transfer that to your bank account! The cash out ratio is not as good as it is for the Amazon gift cards but it is an option!
> 700 SB= $5 Paypal 450 SB= $5 Amazon gift card.
> 1,335SB= $10 Paypal (no $10 AGC option)
> 3,215 SB=$25 Paypal 3,150 SB= $25 AGC So the ratio is not to far off on the $25 cards.
> 6,330 SB= $50 Paypal 5,900 SB= $50 AGC
> 
> There are MANY other e-gift card options too! Lowe's, Sears, Applebees, Kmart, Land's End, CVS, Starbucks, Old Navy....just to name a few.


All right, then...

Pam would you like to sign me up under you? I do not know how to do this, but if you do it can be done!


----------



## Pam6

Terri said:


> All right, then...
> 
> Pam would you like to sign me up under you? I do not know how to do this, but if you do it can be done!


That would be awesome if you would sign up under me! :sing: Just click the Swagbucks link in my signature line and follow the instructions! (Just don't click away and come back during the process or I will not get credit.) 

Or click on this link: http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/BillandPam

Feel free to ask any questions about it on this thread and we will all do our best to help answer!


----------



## Pam6

I think this is worth reposting for all of the swagging newbies! Maybe every once in a while we can copy and paste it so it is easier to find for the newbies.

How to earn swagbucks (SB):
2 SB for clicking through NOSO
1 SB for Daily Poll
5 SB for being DQ'd from surveys (25-250 SB if you qualify and get through EACH survey!)
1 SB for using the toolbar
75 SB + a Bonus 75 SB until the New Year for swagtv...3 SB for every 10 videos. 
100 SB for Android phone/tablet users for swagtv
30 or more a day from search wins. Generally 3-4 search wins a day worth 7-50 SB each.
Special offers: 2- the skies the limit! LOL! The more you do the more SB you earn...some do not credit so check the Offers that credit on FB and other sites.
1-2 SB each for commercial videos 
1-2 SB each for Ad rewards...watch commercial and then input sliding numbers for credit.
10 or more SB from Tasks. I have not done any so I am not much help on this.
SB's can also be earned by playing SB Trivia Challenge on FB.
10 SB for every coupon you redeem. 
10 SB for games, 2 SB for playing 2 games up to 10 SB a day.

4-sometimes as high as 20 SB for Swagcodes. They can be found almost anywhere on the Swagbucks site...twitter, blog, facebook, homepage, swagstore ect. SB generally announces when there will be a big swag code day...a day when they put out several codes in one day. 
Following Swagbucks on FB is one of the best ways to be alerted to codes because people will start posting 'thank you for the code.' So if you see that then go searching! (Reminder that cheat sites and active codes are not to be posted in a public forum or it can get your swag account banned.) 

450 SB= $5 AGC or 700 SB= $5 Paypal Check out the Swagstore for many more options!


----------



## grannygardner

Terri said:


> I have a question about swagbucks: can I earn money instead? I do not need knickknacks and such!


I use my amazon gift cards stock my pantry. I've purchased dehydrated foods, coffee, peanut butter, cases of canned vegetables etc.


----------



## Pelenaka

There's a sale on Kmart $10 gift cards in the swagstore - 200 sb cheaper than usual. 

And just like the CVS gift cards they can be redeemed in any branch store so one could do clothes, groceries, household goods shopping or even pay a prescription co-pay with the gift card. 
Bring that coupon binder, shop sales extend the value. 

Later when we aren't so tight for money (after income tax time) I plan on using swagbucks converted to paypal converted to local groupon deals. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

jamala said:


> I have a smart phone and tried it but it was way too much trouble. I just found out they have fixed the problem and I can "update" the software but have not had time to do it this morning. I will let you know if the update fixes the issues. I have always been able to "search" and do daily poll and NOSO from my phone but if I can do the tv it will be great for those boring times waiting on dr. visits and other things.


I was curious since I have your basic LG cell phone. I was toying with the idea that if I upgraded to a smart phone I could justify the added cost by my increased swagging results. 
Right now we're paying $80 per month for two phones 700 minutes on Verizon. Considering installing a Verizon home line & hubby & I sharing a cell. 
Today was his last day of work so he said he'd be good with just having a cell to keep on him when he was out & about. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Yep! Amazon has most EVERYTHING a person could need! I was just looking at deodorant on there yesterday. I was just pricing toiletries and cleaners out on it yesterday because I am going to be having a major (loss of) income change in a few months and I would be able to use my swagbucks for the things that I am not able to stock up on before it happens.

I was just looking at the CVS ad on Thanksgiving and you could use a CVS gift card to get a few things that get you the ExtraCare rewards instead of using cash to start and then go through and get SEVERAL items for free that way! If CVS was not so far from me I would definitely be cashing in on those deals! I think MGM has the corner on that market! LOL! 
I totally need to get back into couponing! I used to do GOOD with coupons! Not quiet Extreme Couponing good...but close!


----------



## Pelenaka

Terri said:


> I have a question about swagbucks: can I earn money instead? I do not need knickknacks and such!


Terri, here's a link to my blog posts on what I've bought with swagbucks rewards I promise you, no knick knacks. Just food & well an unusual tool for a homesteader like myself, lol.

K, time to set the lap top up on a side board next to the ironing board. Sad irons are hot & laundry needs to be pressed & hung. 
I got a reprieve from cooking tonight. Hubby dragged home a pizza left over from him & coworkers. They were gonna save it for tomorrow but then they were told to pack up the break room. Tables, chairs, fridge. He said it was @ that point that they realized there was no tomorrow the tear down was over. 
He's sad I need to bake him a pie.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka, I am so sorry about your DH's job! I hope he can find another job that is even better than this one!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> Pelenaka, I am so sorry about your DH's job! I hope he can find another job that is even better than this one!


Thank you Pam6, we have faith and have given this whole situation up to God. 
I can say though that thanks to our preparedness activities and own personal fugal lifestyle we aren't as stressed as the majority of hubby's coworkers. 

Hubby is already talking about us going out to hunt ... did I mention it snowed today well not much but it did snow :run:


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pelenaka, best wishes to your dh and his job hunt, as well as your hunting, hunting! Being frugal does make job losses less stressful, and your faith will sustain you through this, I know. (((Hugs)))

I didn't get the bonus on the Thanksgiving collector bills - just couldn't get on line enough to get that last, littlest buck! That's 2 in a row I've missed out on because of HughesNet. I'm going to have to make some calls to smart people to figure out how to get my smart phone and my laptop to talk to each other. I also need to download that app for my smart phone so I can "watch" sbtv. I'm finally figuring out how to post from my phone, and I can do some of the stuff on my phone that I normally do on my laptop to earn sb. Still, I'm way down from where I was before my HughesNet modem went out...I only have enough sb for my first $5 agc for Dec.  I have a long way to go to get them all at this rate! Ah, well, I do love a challenge.


----------



## Pelenaka

Thanks for the hug mgm, it's nice to beable to share this with like minded people.

Hubby didn't get the Black Friday bill either but I got them all. He has tried logging into his swagbucks acct. on my laptop so he can do the special offers but it's a no go. Same if he wants to do swagtv. He has a netbook so having two screens open or the tool bar doesn't work for him. His big buck maker is surveys while mine is the swagtv & special offers. Did you get the so for puppy chow it was worth over 50 sb ?

One day sale on $25 agc 2489 swagbucks. Two = 4978, 922 swagbucks cheaper than a $50 agc.

I'm 619 away from snagging a second $25 agc maybe I will get lucky today before the sale ends. Gonna through the special offers with a fine tooth comb. Need to remember to save up more sb in Oct. next year. 

Time to snatch up my warming stone & go to bed. Letting the stove go out save some firewood. I'm sure by next week we'll have snow on the ground to stay.

Swag on peeps swag on !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Pelenaka said:


> One day sale on $25 agc 2489 swagbucks. Two = 4978, 922 swagbucks cheaper than a $50 agc.
> 
> I'm 619 away from snagging a second $25 agc maybe I will get lucky today before the sale ends.


This is what happens when tired swaggers do math - better do go for the usual five $5 agc which total 2250 sb. After that I can work on January's five or just see what the upcoming sales bring. There's suppose to be one gift card a week on sale or so the buzz on fb goes.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I only have 1,047 SB so I am not even close to getting a the $25 AGC...even on sale. If I did I would be getting on because I know that I would still be able to get my 5 $5 without a problem for Dec.
I am still so confused about what to do about getting the Kindle or Thrive or something else. UGH! I had my heart set on a Kindle until the swagtv mobile came out and I learned you could do that on an Android tablet. If I wait and save up the money to get an android tablet and then they change the rules on the swagtv so you can not do the auto turn I will be totally bummed! Plus it is going to take me another 2 or more months to save up the $180 more that I would need to upgrade to a Thrive or something similar. Sigh....what to do! What to do!


----------



## atobols

I have a new personal best for today, 161 SB and 100 of them are from the smart phone app.


----------



## Pam6

atobols said:


> I have a new personal best for today, 161 SB and 100 of them are from the smart phone app.


Jealous of your 100 from the phone app....but Congrats!! :goodjob:


----------



## atobols

I think I'm starting to get the hang of it. It's like a secret club where nobody will flat out tell you what is going on, you get hints and have to figure it out for yourself. I even got my first code today.


----------



## Seeria

Okay so been going at it and not so bad so far. I'm Northsea over there. Earned my first $5 Amazon card today. I don't have much luck with the searches but my partner does. See, he never listens to me

Ever 

But now he does. He listens to me bable and picks out a few words here and there and enters them randomly into the swagsearch, earning 50 or so points per rant I go on daily. 

Geeze, the things I do to get a man to listen.


----------



## Pam6

Seeria, thanks for signing up under me!! And thank you for being active! I have 3 search referral wins from you just from this evening! 

I have qualified for two surveys today!! 150/63 WOOT!! Ummm...I have allergies and now I drink a lot! LOL! I am up 385 SB so far for today!


----------



## Terri

I think I like the surveys the best. If you do not qualify they let you know very quickly and give you an SB, and if you DO qualify they payoff is relatively good. I got 185 SB on a survey this morning!

By the way, how do you get rewarded SBs for searches? Is it totally random, or are they looking for new searches, or????


----------



## Pam6

Rewards on searches are totally random. You can win generally from 3-4 times a day. I just keep searching until I win. I try to search breakfast, lunch, dinner, and then before bed. 
Congrats on the survey points!


----------



## CountryWmn

I want to thank you guys for all of the swagbucks help you have given me!! It has helped so much with Christmas this year. My latest purchase was a GPS for my daughter for Christmas. She is going to be so thrilled!! Yay!!


----------



## Terri

Pam6, thank you for turning me on to swagbugs! 

One good turn deserves another: would you be interested in a site that pays me about $5 a month? 

Half of it is from clicking on ads, and the other half is for the surveys. If you get an invite for a survey but you do not qualify, they give you 10 cents. http://www.clixsense.com/?2081964&invitation


----------



## mpillow

Went to CVS with my egift cards (5 for $10 each from swagging) and my rainchecks and coupons....

5 dak canned hams
6 can diced tomato
6 can french green beans
2 jars jif PB
2 jars of smuckers preserves
8 cans of progresso soup
2 4# domino sugar
1 pkg of gum

I had $12 ECB and used 2 of my e gifts and paid $5 OOP....and 3 ECBs back!

i have a $10 cvs egift from savemore.com for $5(first timer promo) and an agc from savingstar(ecoupons) for $5 

sign up for savingstar thru swagbucks to get points...

The bakery outlet(near to CVS) loaded a cart for me to....DEVIL DOGS! and expensive buns and onion rolls ($8) people and pig food!

so last month I ended with $50 for CVS and got the $10 Kmart last day of month(on sale)...my kids and husband made $50 at amazon

Cheese seems to be my big grocery expense so I'm going to buy at Kmart. Yes we have goats but cheese making is time consuming so its not something I do much of (cream cheese, yogurt and mozz occassionally)...and I'm down to once a day milking as the _ladies have buns in the oven_ now!

Here's a link I'm using to help things along at swagbucks:
http://www.mycoupons.com/boards/rewards-programs-rp/


----------



## Seeria

Np Pam
On those search bucks, really it seems to be a more odd thing the more likely it gives points. ALSO don't forget when you enter the search word(s) to check each the catagories listed ot the left of the screen (images, videos, etc) as they might bring up a reward where one other won't. Random, not name brand seems best for us. Becoming a contest here to see who can get the weirdest search. Also mispelled seems to work a lot.


----------



## Pam6

CountryWmn said:


> I want to thank you guys for all of the swagbucks help you have given me!! It has helped so much with Christmas this year. My latest purchase was a GPS for my daughter for Christmas. She is going to be so thrilled!! Yay!!


"Like" :icecream:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Pam6 said:


> I only have 1,047 SB so I am not even close to getting a the $25 AGC...even on sale. If I did I would be getting on because I know that I would still be able to get my 5 $5 without a problem for Dec.
> I am still so confused about what to do about getting the Kindle or Thrive or something else. UGH! I had my heart set on a Kindle until the swagtv mobile came out and I learned you could do that on an Android tablet. If I wait and save up the money to get an android tablet and then they change the rules on the swagtv so you can not do the auto turn I will be totally bummed! Plus it is going to take me another 2 or more months to save up the $180 more that I would need to upgrade to a Thrive or something similar. Sigh....what to do! What to do!


Pam, I think I saw that the Kindle Fire will run all Andriod apps and you can search the internet on it. I decided that is what I want. Just have to save up my agc for a few more months if I want to get it free. I am kinda thinking it might pay for itself if I chip in the last $70 now.


----------



## Pam6

manygoatsnmore said:


> Pam, I think I saw that the Kindle Fire will run all Andriod apps and you can search the internet on it. I decided that is what I want. Just have to save up my agc for a few more months if I want to get it free. I am kinda thinking it might pay for itself if I chip in the last $70 now.


I just asked on FB and the response I got was that the Kindle Fire DOES run swagtv but not through the Mobile App.....but that it does indeed run swagtv!! :dance: It sounds like it just runs like on the computer so it would not be the bonus 100 and no auto play....but I am not sure on that. Hmmmmmm.....I am thinking the Kindle Fire! With an email, Netflix, and FB app that is all I would need it for and it would be a bonus if I could get on HT too!!! My $50 AGC will clear soon and I would love to have it before I work over Christmas and New Years!


----------



## 3ravens

Hi all! Got my 1st agc for Dec. I see where the mods are trying to keep threads about 1000 posts. Should we start a new one? Think we could let it ride til Jan?

ETA: I just looked, and the agc I posted yesterday already went through. I did NOT spent 50 points for same day del, because I redeemed at 453 points, LOL! Anybody know what gives?


----------



## grannygardner

You say the card already went through. Do you mean the redemption code was posted or that it was verified? Cards will show up as ordered as soon as you verify them.


----------



## 3ravens

redemption code and all! I already put it on Amazon! I'm not arguing, mind you, but I didn't pay for quick turnaround.


----------



## Melissa

Closed due to being over 1000 posts, please see new thread on this topic.


----------

